# ~~Official AFL 2013 Discussion Thread ~~



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

port to have their biggest ever crowd with the amount of crows fans hoping $kirt gets a career ending injury.

the cheer, holy crap the cheer.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Sydney won't go back to back. Hawks will win this year, should have really won last year. Don't know what the fuck happened. Injuries didn't help of course.

West Coast will be up there too. Carlton will be top four. they had a great start to the season last year then dropped off. Now that got rid of that jobber of a coach (Ratten) and got a much better one. He'll install the self belief and confidence as well as winning culture the club needs. The talent is already there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

carlton aren't better than any of the top 4 teams + collingwood. will be like 7th, but a comfortable 7th.

as for us, don't expect the tiprat loss to to affect us greatly. still a great team + the addition of crouch will only improve a already deep and well conditioned midfield. interested to see if any of our other draftees get a look in, but i suspect it'll mostly be the same team with jenkins/mckernan/johnston auditioning for tiprat's spot, and crouch getting a few games through a strong midfield.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Sydney won't go back to back. Hawks will win this year, should have really won last year. Don't know what the fuck happened. Injuries didn't help of course.
> 
> West Coast will be up there too. Carlton will be top four. they had a great start to the season last year then dropped off. Now that got rid of that jobber of a coach (Ratten) and got a much better one. He'll install the self belief and confidence as well as winning culture the club needs. The talent is already there.


I don't think we'll win it tbh. Injuries weren't too much of an issue. We coped well with them, even without Buddy as well as Hodge at the start. It would've been nice to have had Guerra available for the final but I don't think it would've made an impact on the outcome. Sydney were the better side and deserved the win. The mental block against Geelong is still a very worrying issue.

I think Carlton will be stronger this year under Malthouse, and injuries decimated them last year. I'm a big admirer of Murphy and if he can stay fit with Judd they'll do a lot better, but like Kiz said they're not better than the top teams.

Personally I think Sydney have a great chance to go back to back. Adelaide will be better for the experience from last year and the younger players like Talia & Walker will also be better this year you would think, which is a scary thought particularly when it comes to Talia. He's a fucking beast. The draw has been favorable to them again so they've got a good chance of being top two. Carlton will be the dark horse though IMO.

I read this the other day about the draw and couldn't believe it. How the hell can this happen to North? Awful!



> *North Melbourne have the toughest AFL draw of 2013 while Adelaide Crows are on easy street again*
> 
> After climbing peaks in Utah, North Melbourne faces another uphill battle after being ranked with the toughest draw in the AFL.
> 
> ...


Poor North! No finals for them this year!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ranking the draw like that is pointless. it's just assuming that no teams get better and none get worse. it's stupid. any of probably the top 14 could make the finals, any team can upset another, etc etc.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Said it last thread and will say it this thread straight off the bat. Sydney deserved the flag. You cannot concede 8 goals to 0 in the second quarter of a grand final and still expect to win, especially against a side who are as amazing at putting on pressure as Sydney were. Sydney knew that if you out Hawthorn under pressure, they fall to shit. That's exactly what happened.

Lake coming over will help us a lot down back and will HOPEFULLY transform Schoenmakers from being a complete shit truck into an amazing defender.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I remember reading in some forum the users predictions for 2013. Many of them had Geelong or Collingwood as 1st and winning the premiership. One of them even had the Lions finishing top four. fpalm

Brisbane are improving.. and have some great young talent, but they're still nowhere near the top four. Anyway.. I'm hoping for a similar Grand Final to last years.. with the same result. It should be an awesome season.. it's extremely unpredictable for me.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sydney won't go back to back. in fact, i'll even say they won't be top 4. hawks mentally weak imo, but will be interesting to see how hungry they are after a gf loss.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

j.konig said:


> sydney won't go back to back. in fact, i'll even say they won't be top 4. hawks mentally weak imo, but will be interesting to see how hungry they are after a gf loss.


I'm probably just a one-eyed Sydney supporter.. but, if we won the Grand Final without McGlynn, Rohan and Tippet.. I'm sure as hell we have a decent chance this year. 

I'm hoping we get to see Tommy Mitchell and Alex Brown debut. They both look like guns.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

With Tippett in your team the only thing youll really notice is your scoring accuracy drop dramatically.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

morabito getting a 3rd knee reco in 3 years after doing his left knee again in training.

im struggling to think of any player unluckier than his poor guy. blitzed the league in 2010, hasn't played a game since. his career must be over.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Serious question: if they AFL are using the Richmond game in 09 to convict my Dees of tanking, surely we have nothing to worry about? At the end of the day, when that final siren went, we were in front. Had Mcmahon missed the shot, this saga wouldn't even be taking place.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

It would be stupid if they went unpunished considering past players and coaches have come out and admitted to tanking.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Liam Jurrah done for DUI while on P plates. 5 times over the legal limit.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

nab cup's under a month away lets get this thread up and going guys.

What do you guys think of the fantasy AFL game coming in similar to whats done in the nba?

If we had enough people interested we could set one up.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

-WR- said:


> nab cup's under a month away lets get this thread up and going guys.
> 
> What do you guys think of the fantasy AFL game coming in similar to whats done in the nba?
> 
> If we had enough people interested we could set one up.


Which one are you referring to? We can set up a Supercoach league but it seems as if you are referring to something else.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

The AFL are finally having a fanatasy league this year similar to whats done with the NFL and NBA.

You probably know what it is, but for people that dont its like dream team or supercoach but beforehand there is a live draft and everyone involved can select players for their team, and throughout the season players can be traded.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'll do both to dominate this new game and retain my supercoach crown after my BRAVE run from 8th.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

93.20 said:


> i'll do both to dominate this new game and retain my supercoach crown after my BRAVE run from 8th.


Yeh i won my premiership from 7th. Got in the 8 only thanks to the last game of the season. Note to self: prepare better for that stupid 3 week period of only 6 games a week. Nearly killed my season last year.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

93.20 said:


> i'll do both to dominate this new game and retain my supercoach crown after my BRAVE run from 8th.


I'll admit it now... I choked last year in Supercoach after being top of the table for most of the year. :$ (inb4 like Hawthorn)



WR said:


> You probably know what it is, but for people that dont its like dream team or supercoach but beforehand there is a live draft and everyone involved can select players for their team, and throughout the season players can be traded.


Draft you say? Would it be similar to other fantasy leagues where once a player is picked, nobody else can pick him?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> I'll admit it now... I choked last year in Supercoach after being top of the table for most of the year. :$ (inb4 like Hawthorn)
> 
> 
> *
> Draft you say? Would it be similar to other fantasy leagues where once a player is picked, nobody else can pick him?*


Yep exactly like that


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

So is it a lottery that decides who picks first? And does everyone have to be on at the same time so as to keep the draft continuous?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

It can be set up anyway from what i've read.

Ill set one up when it comes avaliable.

Ill randomly select the draft order, then will make it rotating so for example the person who gets the first pick in the first round will get the last pick in the second round, and so on.

And you can set a time limit for picks or not have one at all so we all dont really need to be on at the same time.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

So both the Herald sun website that does the supercoach is also doing a similar fantasy game to what the AFL site is doing. So if we do get enough interest for it I guess we will want to do the herald sun one.

If we dont get atleast 16-18 people interested I dont think the fantasy draft will work unless we let randoms join so we might just have to do a normal supercoach league like past years.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd be up for both types of herald sun games


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

93.20 said:


> i'd be up for both types of herald sun games


Same here


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Count me in for that.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Supercoach is now live. 

For those wondering about the draft format:

Introducing SuperCoach Draft - the ALL-NEW draft-style competition built from the ground up, completely FREE to enter and play!

-Take part in a league against your mates (or other random entrants) and you get to experience selecting a unique team against your fellow League competitors through a LIVE Draft - each AFL player in your league is available for selection once.

-Customise your SuperCoach Draft league in any way you like -* set your league size,* play head-to head or based on total points (with or without league finals), set your own competition start date and season length, squad size, draft type, trading rules including player waiver systems, set your gameplay options and much more!

-Take part in a public league with the rules you like, or setup a Private league with 6 to 12 mates. Draft from the comfort of your own PC - or, setup a single computer Draft and take your drafting offline with your very own Draft Party - then enter your picks on Draft Night!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Ill set up one of each a normal league and a fantasy league later today.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok so the fantasy comp looks a tad confusing to set up. If someone would like to set that one up it would be great. Ill be fine setting up the normal Supercoach league though Ill post league code in a minute.

From what I've read though, I think we should do a 10-12 team league
A snake (reverse) draft order
Start the live draft on at about the 15th on Feb (So we can get a few more people to join before we start)
and probably give each person about a day to make their pick.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok guys the league code for the normal supercoach is - *364457*

Direct Link - http://supercoach.heraldsun.com.au/?p=register&league_code=364457


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll join both


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'll join the supercoach later tonight.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I'll join both


Could have sworn you were a Swans supporter sXe


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Would you guys want a head-to-head or a total points overall?

Nah. Giants are more local anyway. As good of a place to start as any.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Im thinking head to head.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm setting up the draft one. It's 10 teams, you play one another twice, and have a finals series. Draft will be Feb 15th @ 6pm, going by a snake order, with no limit on selections (although I could change this to one day so inactives can't delay the draft). Rolling lockouts, captain enabled, trades must be league approved, waivers are reverse ladder, and the fixtures start in Round 2 of the season.

Code for Draft game is: 354256


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I'm setting up the draft one. It's 10 teams, you play one another twice, and have a finals series. Draft will be Feb 15th @ 6pm, going by a snake order, with no limit on selections (although I could change this to one day so inactives can't delay the draft). Rolling lockouts, captain enabled, trades must be league approved, waivers are reverse ladder, and the fixtures start in Round 2 of the season.
> 
> Code for Draft game is: 354256


I'm new to these forums but a massive Pies fan and the draft game sounds very interesting. 

I'll join. 

EDIT: Is it already full, as it says the league doesnt exist whenever I search for it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is that 6pm sydney time?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I'm setting up the draft one. It's 10 teams, you play one another twice, and have a finals series. Draft will be Feb 15th @ 6pm, going by a snake order, with no limit on selections (although I could change this to one day so inactives can't delay the draft). Rolling lockouts, captain enabled, trades must be league approved, waivers are reverse ladder, and the fixtures start in Round 2 of the season.
> 
> Code for Draft game is: 354256


Mate could you kick out the team 'Front Runners' that I currently have in there.

I created the team then when I tried logging in it wont let me, so Im just going to create another account for it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

JoeyFlyin said:


> I'm new to these forums but a massive Pies fan and the draft game sounds very interesting.
> 
> I'll join.
> 
> EDIT: Is it already full, as it says the league doesnt exist whenever I search for it.


Make sure you're on th right one. My code is for the draft version, -WR-'s is for the traditional game.



93.20 said:


> is that 6pm sydney time?


Yeah. If people don't like the time I can try and edit it to one that is good for all parties.



-WR- said:


> Mate could you kick out the team 'Front Runners' that I currently have in there.
> 
> I created the team then when I tried logging in it wont let me, so Im just going to create another account for it.


Yeah no worries (Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nah it's fine, didn't want to log on 6 pm here and be half an hour late and stuff.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

-WR- there were two there so I canned both


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't mind the draft time being earlier or even moved to a day that isn't fri/sat/sun (due to work) but only if it's ok with the majority. Otherwise I'll do it on my phone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

franklin puts off talks till the end of the season

freeooo, way to go.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is there gonna be a regular footy tipping comp hosted here or just supercoach?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kylie (Aussie) usually reappears mid-February and runs a tipping competition on here.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

joined up for both leagues.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

93.20 said:


> franklin puts off talks till the end of the season
> 
> freeooo, way to go.


Not another Cloke deal, speculation every day of the bastard season.:sad:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Logging in to the fantasy game has been very glitchy for me. Won't be to harsh seeing its the first year though


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Will join up to both leagues when I get a chance later today.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok joined the fantasy game 

Ill edit the first post with the supercoach and fantasy league codes.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Essendope.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ahhh was going to make the same post

in a bit of deep shit. predicted something similar would happen a few days ago when robbo dropped his first huge story (franklin no re-signing). had heard whispers essendope were on the juice. also heard dusty martin is dealing. but surely that's for another offseason, cant take much more this one.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

won't be on for the fantasy draft at 6pm on the 15th as I have work


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gents. Hope everyone had a great Christmas/New Year and everything else that has been celebrated. Hope you all missed me!  While I'm sunning it up in Queensland for the week, just thought I'd sneak by, let you all know I'm still alive and tipping is definitely up and running again.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The draft is in a couple of hours, hope my phone doesn't let me down at work


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Speaking of the draft, do you folks want the time moved to Sunday night? Or to remain where it is? I know that Lawls has already told me of an issue with it.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Well how long will the draft go. Is there a set time in which a pick has to he done. I wouldn't mind a Sunday night at like 8:30 pm but if not possible or suiting to everyone I should be ok winging it on my phone (hopefully)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If everyone is online at the time of the draft it can be finished very quickly, within an hour pretty much. But with Lawls @ work he'll delay the process until he can make his pick. Sunday is feasible, but might not be for everyone.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

If there is going to be a change it should be announced relatively soon


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well it's meant to start in just under an hour, and I'm assuming everyone else is good to go, so we can just wait on Lawls to finish his shift and make his pick.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Got this message:
"Your selected draft time passed without the league being full. Please select a new draft time from the League settings"

Cant we just change it to the 8 people we've got?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well the draft is now Tuesday @ 6pm, because we didn't have 10 teams to fill the league. I went ahead and created 2 bogus teams, so if anyone wants to still join, I can give you the account information and you can edit the stuff you need to.

I tried the 8 team thing, HBK, but we still cannot do the draft today under those settings.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

8 teams would've made more sense though, a better use of the talent across about playing teams. now there will be top players with teams that aren't of any use. if there's still a way i'd take it back to 8


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I've gone back and swapped it to 8 teams. The draft will be Tuesday, 19th Feb @ 6pm AEDST. I should have checked this last night :/

BTW, the schedule is also up, as well as the order of selections:

Giants86; AGUERRROOOOO; Hawthorn Victory; All Night Xpress; Front Runners; A-Team; BITW; Lawls' Minions


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Why do I get the last pick 

Tuesday at 6pm is fine for me I'm pretty sure!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's this? if it's footy tipping I'll put my hand up


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Its an AFL version of Fantasy Draft.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Why do I get the last pick
> 
> Tuesday at 6pm is fine for me I'm pretty sure!


Well the way it works is that you get 2 consecutive picks due to the snake system.



BULLY said:


> What's this? if it's footy tipping I'll put my hand up


It's Supercoach draft. Kylie (Aussie) will run her tipping comp as per usual. Although results won't be around until Wednesday :side:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh that's cool then :hb


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Well the way it works is that you get 2 consecutive picks due to the snake system.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Supercoach draft. Kylie (Aussie) will run her tipping comp as per usual. Although results won't be around until Wednesday :side:


I'll put my hand up if there's any spots left.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We're set at 8 :/

Unless someone else joins by Sunday, I won't be changing the teams


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a good thing that the draft actually wasn't today, I haven't done any preparation.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BULLY said:


> I'll put my hand up if there's any spots left.


You can take mine if you want? I got up at 7am today but I can't next week as I'll be getting ready for work and I'm not overly bothered about it, especially if someone wants in.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Turns out I'm working Tuesday night :side:

My shift will finish 9.30pm the latest, maybe even earlier. Unless you can swap it to tomorrow night, if not at least I'm the last pick


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not changing it again after Friday's debacle. Plus, it must be edited with a 48-hour gap so tomorrow can't happen regardless.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Okay. Take time with your picks then :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

im @ training until around 830pm on tues, so my pick might take a awhile


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

thank god footys back even if its this tri series tripe.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.afl.com.au/news/2013-02-19/afl-full-statement-melbourne-tanking-penalties

Wow. Hefty penalties, and suck shit to them all.

BTW, draft in like 2 hours


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in what type of fucked up world should we lose a coach for 16 rounds? absolute crap.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll take those penalties, could have been a lot worse for us. They had pity because Scully left and we have proven to suck tanking or not


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Jobe Watson taken with my first pick of the fantasy draft 

I love how theres no salary cap and you can just focus on drafting the best team available.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Buddy with my first pick was a no brainer


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige we are waiting on your pick in case you werent aware


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

Haven't really read through all the pages.

Is anyone running a Fantasy Comp with users from Wrestling Forum?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

check the first post.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Lawls said:


> check the first post.


Shit, I look like a dickhead now! 

Cheers Mate


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.Scorpio said:


> Nige we are waiting on your pick in case you werent aware


I thought I was going to be replaced.



Nige™;14038410 said:


> You can take mine if you want? I got up at 7am today but I can't next week as I'll be getting ready for work and I'm not overly bothered about it, especially if someone wants in.


I can make it now though if I'm still entered. I'll take a look.

Pick made! I'm off rest of the week now so I can get on this.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Excellent.

With any luck we can get a bunch of them done today/tomorrow


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Up early and pick made!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I think we should add a 1 day time limit on picks to get things moving.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't mind getting up that bit early like 7am, 6pm your time if that helps and we can all set up time periods in the next 3 days to get things going.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't edit the timeframes on the draft now it's started. Hopefully we can get most of it done soon enough.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Damn those who've picked Cox & Naitanui!! I should've gone for one of them instead of going for Goddard and my defensive pick first.

Only Giants86 whoever that is left for final round 2 pick.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeh I took Nic Nat but wanted Cox. I was going to take Cox with my first pick because I said to myself key position players are key to be picked first as mids are interchangeable, but I had to take Pendlebury.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm up? Sweet, maybe this can knock a few rounds off


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The ruck options aren't great beyond those two but there's a few I've got my eyes on but there's a few top picks I wanted still available I might go for first.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

very hard to decide on what to go for next.

like sxe said seems a few of us are online so we can perhaps get through a few rounds


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Kiz next but not online I don't think. I'm keeping it open all day, 11.20am here so I can keep checking where we're up to.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Starting to move a bit now but man 22 rounds, gonna take a while. Imagine how hard it will be to pick anyone later on


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Feck, I wanted one of Judd, Murphy & Thompson. I've decided on my next pick. Hopefully the next two before me don't ruin it. Back ups aren't bad though.

Hopefully this weekend we can blitz the draft.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I just think it will be so interesting when we get down to the bottom of the barrel like rounds 10 onwards. Those last dozen picks will be the difference ultimately.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah for sure. I like the concept of this now, never had this sort of thing over here. A draft is something we've never had associated with any of the sports.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I was surprised last night when I saw Judd was still available! Jumped right on that one.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Glad I didn't get up early for a stream of the NAB Cup matches. Gold Coast.fpalm

God only knows why we're such massive favourites with the bookies to win the GF final this year. I said at the start of the thread I don't think we'll win the flag for a second. At least I managed to get up early to make my draft pick. Slow progress again it seems.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

the ruck choices left are horrible for drafting


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lawls said:


> the ruck choices left are horrible for drafting


Yep. After Cox & Nic Nat I wanted to get at least one good one in so went for Maric. Taylor Walker was my next pick you little rascal, and Heath Shaw was the next defender I wanted too. Good picks though those. Had to go for Zorko after you picked Walker and his stupid fucking hair.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I wanted Maric :side: And Sandilands is injured for a while so not worth the gamble really

And then looking at the next 2 ruck options were Ryder and McEvoy I was like lol no, so took a fwd and def.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Guess we're even then!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If only we were all on in the same time frame :/

If it's not pissing down tomorrow I'm heading to Blacktown for the NAB Cup matches.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I so hope GWS can build on the promise they showed for the first half of the season. It'd make for a far more interesting league. Gold Coast might improve and this might finally be the year when people say Port will do well and they actually come close to living up to it.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

One thing is certain. We will suck again. Dawes sucks, we lost Rivers, Rodan couldn't get in the Port team and walks into our side because we let Maloney go. Bottom 4 again


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Spent 20 minutes looking for Pavlich to then notice he'd already been taken 

Oh well Nick Riewoldt will do.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I picked Hamish Hartlett, please don't let this back fire


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

If he stays injury free it won't


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

West Coast will win the Premiership this year. That is all.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

first non mid drafted :hb

west adelaide season ticket came today. oh boy 20 rounds of pain.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Is Goldstein injured or did people overlook him?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Is Goldstein injured or did people overlook him?


Would have probably been my next pick


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

GWS tearing up the Premiers!! Carlton under Mick with two wins too. They're so going to be top 8 this year at least if they can stay injury free.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

A-Team who ever you are it's your turn to pick in the draft.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The draft has come to a halt


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

We're going again. I had it open my window all day yesterday so I could make my pick to keep things going but back on track now. Lawls is next but you'll all be asleep now!!

*Edit:* On to round 6, back to A-Team again. Me & Lawls done our picks.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

A-Team youre up again


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Josh letting us all down


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Joined Supercoach, I'm Smokin Aces.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Wtf just happened, did it just auto select us players. FFS. I got Stanton, fuck


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i got sandilands and mcclean. are you shitting me?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lol I got o'keefe so that was okay, decided on minson before it drafted me a shit ruckman


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao it's now autopicking for us. I think our timeframe expired :/


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it must be a case that a pick has to be made within 24 hours of the last pick, if not it completes a round automatically, that's my guess


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i like how it's effectively been ruined. had zero interest in sandilands or mcclean.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

But now it's stopped on BITW again


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> But now it's stopped on BITW again


I think it was on Kiz last and he hadnt made a pick for that 24 hour period. So it did a whole round and a bit, that being him again and the person after him, and stopped at the start of the next round, hence why Lawls was able to pick a guy after he had one auto picked for him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it wasnt 24 hours though. my pick came through at 2:30 am and it autopicked from 7 pm. i had no idea it was my pick cos i'd checked during the day and no dice

sandilands and mcclean though . cunts.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

93.20 said:


> it wasnt 24 hours though. my pick came through at 2:30 am and it autopicked from 7 pm. i had no idea it was my pick cos i'd checked during the day and no dice
> 
> sandilands and mcclean though . cunts.


In that case I'm puzzled. And yeh it kind of has been ruined. I guess the focus will stay in good old Supercoach Classic


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I woke up today and saw it was my pick but that Viney was there. I only pumped him and a few other rookies up my pre-draft list so I could see them and wouldn't forget about them in later rounds. Like Kiz said it wasn't 24 hours so I'm baffled why it kicked in. I checked the settings and it said 'No Limit' for time between picks. It said the only time it'll auto select is when the league starts.

It's slow progress but we should get it done in time. I just keep my laptop on and the site open when it's getting close to my pick and check my phone regularly when I'm out and when I can at work on the sidelines to try and keep it ticking over.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Steele Sidebottom. I'm ok with that.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Draft pool is starting to thin out, should get interesting soon.

Surprised Bock was still there, hopefully his injury from last year hasn't ruined him.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

We should get the 18 done in time but the auto draft after for subs doesn't bother me if we can't. The last couple of picks have been really tricky. Earlier you knew you'd be left with good options in most positions, not now. Really wanted to go for Shuey with Kelly as back up in mind but went for Waite to boost my forwards with not many ones I want left, then Lawls took Shuey.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm really liking the look of my midfield and rucks. There isn't much left in terms of forwards or defenders... Gonna be interesting to see who gets picked.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi guys. Sorry for the silence but my brother has been in and out of hospital for the last couple of weeks so my time is there.  

Pissed I missed the fantasy draft, that looked like fun. But I'll join up supercoach again this year. Also tipping is still on although Ben's results will be sabotaged after reading his comments before. Smartass!  You guys know how it works so there's no need for me to give you the rundown. Anyone that hasn't been part of the footy tipping that would like to know how it works let me know.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

How does it work?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

king tex putting on a one man show. 5 goals, with 2 being 65 meter bomb supergoals.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

lol at taking the nab cup seriously


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

lol @ losing to gold coast :hayden3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

for a pre season comp, there's been some ripper matches. riewoldt goals after the siren to snatch a win. top game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dawkfawn without a win :lmao Flag contenders for 2013 amirite?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't get why we're so massive favourites with bookies over here at all. I don't know if it's the same in Oz but I just can't see us winning it at all, said it in the first page of the thread. I'd definitely put Syndey & West Coast ahead of us this year. There's others at the same level, close to or not far behind too.

Saying that you can't read too much into the NAB Cup. GWS beat the Swans and Sydney lost all their games until today. Port beat West Coast today. Clubs are resting players, not often playing their best team. The best time to judge is the start of the regular season, which will probably start before the draft gets done!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Don't get why we're so massive favourites with bookies over here at all. I don't know if it's the same in Oz but I just can't see us winning it at all, said it in the first page of the thread. I'd definitely put Syndey & West Coast ahead of us this year. There's others at the same level, close to or not far behind too.
> 
> Saying that you can't read too much into the NAB Cup. GWS beat the Swans and Sydney lost all their games until today. *Port beat West Coast today.* Clubs are resting players, not often playing their best team. The best time to judge is the start of the regular season, which will probably start before the draft gets done!



Under-rating us a bit  Both teams played their full strength sides.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm planning on going to us v Port Round 1. However how that match goes may determine whether I bother going to any other match this year.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Who's doing footy tipping? I sent Aussie a pm but he hasn't replied.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Why does Brisbane have to play the NAB Cup final in Melbourne again? I thought it was played at the #1 teams home ground 

Aussie is a she. Sometime during the week she'll pop in with the details and get everyone's interest.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Why does Brisbane have to play the NAB Cup final in Melbourne again? I thought it was played at the #1 teams home ground


$$$ and venue capacity. Simple as that.

Also, Suckling out for the season with ACL. NAB Cup is bullshit, only causes injuries and suspensions.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Dawkfawn without a win :lmao Flag contenders for 2013 amirite?


LOL at taking the NAB Cup seriously.



Triple HBK said:


> $$$ and venue capacity. Simple as that.
> 
> Also, Suckling out for the season with ACL. NAB Cup is bullshit, only causes injuries and suspensions.


So your team wouldnt play practice matches if there wasn't a NAB Cup?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Just to add to the Lions not hosting the NAB cup final, the Gabba isn't available due cricket so the options were Metricon or Etihad. Whilst you would think the afl would play the game in Queensland for more exposure, maybe they felt there wouldn't be many fans turn out for it on the Gold Coast. Or it may have something to do with the bigger crowd


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Why does Brisbane have to play the NAB Cup final in Melbourne again? I thought it was played at the #1 teams home ground
> 
> Aussie is a she. Sometime during the week she'll pop in with the details and get everyone's interest.


because it's a victorian league at heart.

they've put so much money into queensland and new south wales, now they have the chance to play a bigish game in one of these two areas, and they don't. it's all about victoria.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a shame then. I'm sure the Lions fan base would have travelled to the Gold Coast to watch the final. Ridiculous and kinda proves that AFL still has a long way to go in terms of establishing itself in Queensland and NSW as a dominant force.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

^Your picks BTW Ben for the draft!

It's bullshit on Brisbane. Voss wasn't strong enough in his presser. They haven't even played a single NAB Cup game there. Such a shame on them. No wonder there's so much abuse at a Melbourne bias. It's so true.


----------



## Rhys3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Carlton 2013


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

If Carlton finish top 4 I would genuinely be stunned and think Malthouse is a coaching god.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mick Malthouse IS a coaching god. Carlton have the team. Had the team last year. But injuries and Brett Ratten is a jobber of a coach. So glad he's gone. Definite top four. not sure about flag. Hawks will be hungry after last years gf defeat. Paying zero attention on the nab cup as it means precisely dick.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Judd - 3 votes


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

carlton to finish 5-8. not as good as sydney, hawthorn, west coast and collingwood, on par with us, fremantle and st kilda.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Judd - 3 votes











U mad Eddie?
:lmao


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

TheAussieRocket said:


> U mad Eddie?
> :lmao


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Had a brief look but didn't see a thread or anything, is anyone doing SuperCoach this year? Should we do a WF league?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the very first post...


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

93.20 said:


> the very first post...


Oh I thought it was solely discussion, hence me not looking back at the first post thinking it'd just be old shit.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

sXe_Maverick said:


> How does it work?


If your mind hasn't deluded itself with any aspirations for GWS or Wests Tigers then think back to last year and I'm sure you'll figure it out Ben. 



sXe_Maverick said:


> Dawkfawn without a win :lmao Flag contenders for 2013 amirite?


Oh please, I could've told you ages ago the Hawks never give a rats about the NAB. The team was mostly the young boys having a go. And on a side note, really impressed with a few of them too!



BULLY said:


> Who's doing footy tipping? I sent Aussie a pm but he hasn't replied.


_She's_ getting there.  Sorry mate but as I said before, my brother is still in hospital so I won't be around these parts much for the next week. But here are the rules for the tipping comp. 

*WF’s AFL Footy Tipping Competition​*

*Rules:*

1. All participants must have their weekly entries in no later than the start of the first game of the round. Like last year, no late entries will be accepted. I’m not even going to take the remainder of the games. If you don’t get them in by Friday night, then you can’t hand in the remaining 7 games. Should you not hand in your tips to me by the deadline, you will be given a straight 0. If for whatever reason you're unable to hand me your tips for a round, let me know in advance and you're welcome to give me more than one round.

2. All entries must be sent to me via Private Message. This is so you cannot edit your picks during the round and also to stop cluttering the thread. I will attempt to post everyone’s picks in the thread (I did get a bit slack last year sorry guys) and every Sunday or Monday, I’ll post the results for the round, plus the progressive score (not ONE word from anyone that was in it last year haha! ). Please do not post your picks in this thread as I will not accept them. Sorry to be so harsh, but if you can take the time to post your tips here, then you have the time to PM me.

3. All participants must pick one team for each game played in the round (9 games). No predicting a draw. All games ending in a draw will result in one point for each participant.

4. We're only playing for bragging rights again this year.

And lastly, especially to the new participants, I am very approachable if you have any questions. You are always more than welcome to PM me if you’re having issues getting your tipping in or anything in general. I don't bite.....much.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Keen as a been for the tipping comp

Massive thanks to Aussie for her to be able to run this comp going into its 7th year


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Delusions? Ouch


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

11 of the 18 spots in the Supercoach league have been filled. Cmon guys, I don't want to have to make 7 autofill sides this year! I'll do 4 like last year and that's it.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Good effort by the Lions tonight Zorko.. change your name to Zoomko, blitz Carlton. Being a blues supporter couldn't care less about the Pre-season Cup.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Geelong thrashing a strong Collingwood is bigger news


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So excited for Round 1, just wish it wasn't split over two weeks.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

R.Scorpio said:


> Geelong thrashing a strong Collingwood is bigger news


Bigger, but still means jack. We'll be right.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

JoeyFlyin said:


> Bigger, but still means jack. We'll be right.


I'll try taking that same line of thought after losing to Gold Coast....not looking forward to this season.:no:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

GWS beat St Kilda :mark: :mark: :mark:

Get fucked that it's only preseason.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> GWS beat St Kilda :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Get fucked that it's only preseason.


And we lost last week to StKilda...oh dear. What's that wooden object I see in the distance? :hmm:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> GWS beat St Kilda :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Get fucked that it's only preseason.


They beat the Swans too in Week 1 of NAB Cup. Hoping GWS can tear it up this year! Greene, Ward, Giles, Treloar all bosses.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> They beat the Swans too in Week 1 of NAB Cup. Hoping GWS can tear it up this year! Greene, Ward, Giles, Treloar all bosses.


And then of course king boss himself Jeremy effing Cameron


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Realistic expectations - double our wins from 2012, and not be belted by the top sides (i.e <100)


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

GWS will still finish bottom but if they show enough improvement against the top sides, they'll be set for the future. 

You have Davis who is still a twig at CHB, Cameron and Patton who are just getting their feet wet and a midfield that has no real standout stars (unless you look at salary for that kind of thing). 3 wins for the year IMO.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Port beat a full strength Sydney side. I'm ok with this.

Ollie Wines <3 contested possession machine.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I reckon GWS could finish above Melbourne, Gold Coast and the Doggies perhaps, but you won't get a clear indication until the season starts.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gws will finish bottom.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

the spoon will go to either GWS or the Bulldogs imo.

although I do think the Giants will develop quicker than the Suns and will finish higher than them in 2014.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think that's a touch harsh

gold coast have had an extra season's worth of development, and have the better players, no matter what the media says. however continually giving games to that sack of shit camthug brown isnt helping. get a kid in to replace him, make the team a bit less ablett centred and welcome bock back. suffered the 2nd year blues with some of their kids, im sure in proper circumstances gws kids will suffer the same. plus they're an injury away from a ward/scully in the midfield to looking very suspect.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

-WR- said:


> the spoon will go to either GWS or the Bulldogs imo.
> 
> although I do think the Giants will develop quicker than the Suns and will finish higher than them in 2014.


That's being too kind to us. I think we are worse than both potentially.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I just rate the Giants more tbh.

So pumped for round one. Making the trip over to the G to watch us play the Dees, hopefully a comfortable win.

I really hope so anyway considering when I went over to the G last year it almost ended in a heart attack when the match ended in a draw


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

-WR- said:


> Keen as a been for the tipping comp
> 
> Massive thanks to Aussie for her to be able to run this comp going into its 7th year


Has it seriously been 7 years?? Wow.....

And it's my pleasure to keep this going. Love doing it. 



sXe_Maverick said:


> Delusions? Ouch


You know I say it with only the utmost respect for you. <3 



Triple HBK said:


> 11 of the 18 spots in the Supercoach league have been filled. Cmon guys, I don't want to have to make 7 autofill sides this year! I'll do 4 like last year and that's it.


Shit, shit, shit! I'm working on it and will have mine up by tomorrow. 


****WF's AFL TIPPING COMPETITION - ROUND 1***​*
Damn this season has crept up fast! But here we ago once again as the home and away season kicks off this week. As this round is split into 2 weeks, I'm happy to accept this week's games no later than *Friday March 22 - 8.40pm* and next week's games no later than *Thursday March 28 - 7.40pm*. Remember all times are AEST.

*Friday March 22*
AAMI Stadium - 8.40pm
Adelaide vs. Essendon

*Saturday March 23*
Paterson's Stadium - 7.40pm
Fremantle vs. West Coast

*Thursday March 28*
MCG - 7.40pm
Carlton vs. Richmond

*Saturday March 30*
Etihad Stadium - 1.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Brisbane

ANZ Stadium - 4.40pm
GWS vs. Sydney

Metricon Stadium - 7.40pm
Gold Coast vs. St Kilda

*Sunday March 31*
MCG - 1.10pm
Melbourne vs. Port Adelaide

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
North Melbourne vs. Collingwood

*Monday April 1*
MCG - 3.20pm
Hawthorn vs. Geelong


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Collingwood pulling double duty? :troll


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Collingwood pulling double duty? :troll


AFL needs those crowds


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Collingwood pulling double duty? :troll


We can beat the Pies. We can't beat the Cats. It's a great idea!

Got all my draft picks done thank god. Time stood still waiting for A-Team to make his picks before me but we're there finally! Hopefully we can get trades done in time.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

God I hope Essendon win


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Is there a trade limit in this draft league? Also hate that my ruck man are both injured


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'll join the tipping comp this season


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> God I hope Essendon win


God I hope they don't. There aren't many teams I hate, but Essendon is one of them. In fact I think hate Essendon more than I hate any sports team. Want them to get thrashed and lets be frank, they probably will.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Collingwood pulling double duty? :troll


Possibly....:side:

I fixed it now. Sorry guys!



King Kenny said:


> i'll join the tipping comp this season


Excellent.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Great start to the season Aussie :troll

Will have my tips in next day or two. Still umming and arring about the Freo/ West Coast game. The rest of the games are easy.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

All good mate. You still have until Friday to PM me the first 2 games. 

Shit organising Supercoach in the middle of the night again is NOT the smartest thing! Might finish this tomorrow.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I've spent at least a minimum 5 hours working on mine 

A lot of talent in my bench this year hoping to rack up some cash to afford some more big name players. I've actually been watching that Supercoach show on foxfooty to help me pick some rookies


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wines, o'meara, toumpas, mitchell, viney, mayes, goodes, docherty, terlich, lee, vlastuin, crouch, whitfield


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I've taken a big risk with mine this year, going with a 50-50 split of big guns & whole load of rookies. The NAB Cup & AFL Fantsay website a big help.

Plowman, Vlastuin, Terlich, Wines, Lonergan, O'Meara, Toumpas, Viney, Currie, Rowe, Daw, Daniher & Lee all in. Might bring in Stringer dependent on his injuries.

Is 14/18 entries our best for SuperCoach? Only Ben now left and we can get the trade for the draft version too! Need to change a couple.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Vlaustin, Goodes, Mitchell, Hannath, Neade, Lee, O'Meara, Viney and Wines

All in my side and will bring in some big bucks as the season goes on.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lonergan broke his wrist vs melbourne and daw won't play a game unless there's massive injuries. i'd back currie to get a game eventually.

crouch will play at least 15 games. at least. wouldn't mind seeing his odds for the rising star as he'll get plenty of protection in a strong midfield.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

It will be hard to go past O'Meara for the rising star, he just oozes talent.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in a midfield with players taking votes away from each other

crouch is every bit as good as o'meara. having seen every crouch game last season the boy will get the ball. all the time.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Draft is finally complete :mark:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I gotta find someone to replace Suckling in the draft league... This will be fun


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple HBK said:


> I gotta find someone to replace Suckling in the draft league... This will be fun


Can we only trade amongst ourselves? Or can we dip into those not picked?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You can trade into the talent pool with league approval iirc


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

14/30 of my super coach players are sub 200k. I think my balance is ok. Probably as happy is I've been with my team before the start of a season. Although having a lot of youngsters in the mid, 4/8 of my starting midfield are sub 200k seems a worry of sorts.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll give people until 3pm AEDT this afternoon (so 9 hours) to fill the remaining 4 Supercoach league spots. If nobody has filled them by then, I shall be making autofill teams to make up the numbers.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> I'll give people until 3pm AEDT this afternoon (so 9 hours) to fill the remaining 4 Supercoach league spots. If nobody has filled them by then, I shall be making autofill teams to make up the numbers.


Any spots left? I've only just finished work.

Edit: Joined


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Need 3 more people in the supercoach league. Cmon fellas, get amongst it!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Come on Adelaide, can't lose to Essendope


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god i fucking hate the below the knees rule.

rewarding the coward.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree, the more rules the more restricted and worse it gets.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Good start, hopefully we can kick on from this while all the lame comments continue.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

outgunned in the midfield

not picking crouch and obviously not working on decisions under pressure or kicking at goal over the summer. wrong. defence all over the place too. rutten has had an absolute shocker.

some absolutely bemusing decisions too. apparently looking at hurley is a free to hurley. and what constitutes diving in under the knees and what doesn't? stupid, stupid rule, an overreaction to one players unfortunate injury. players do hamstring's running, should they ban running?

i cant think of how bad it will be with an interchange cap too.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

93.20 said:


> outgunned in the midfield
> 
> not picking crouch and obviously not working on decisions under pressure or kicking at goal over the summer. wrong. defence all over the place too. rutten has had an absolute shocker.
> 
> ...


It's a shoddy rule, another Mike Sheehan influenced change too, he pissed me off during "On the couch" earlier in the week.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sheenan's an egotistical little twat who's ego is fed by the continual pumping up for his awful top 50 lists year after year where he purposely makes controversial picks to get people talking about him.

i mean, it's terrible that gary rohan had his leg broken, but seriously, come on. how many injuries are there actually from players going low to get the ball? the one with someone (i think reilly) on davey was nothing short of disgraceful. reilly goes down to get the ball, davey just stands there and bends a bit, and davey gets rewarded for effectively doing nothing. going to piss a lot of fans off, especially as all of them wont be given.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

That was fucked and shows that players will make the most of these things as Davey did, look for Riewoldt, Jetta, Lyndsey Thomas and all the other play actors to take full advantage of the rule.


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Did not expect that result last night, really good win by Essendon.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Just made 3 autofill teams for the supercoach league. 

Login details are as follows:
team name - email, password
autofill - [email protected], autofill
autofill2 - [email protected], autofill2
autofill3 - [email protected], autofill3

If anyone else wants to join, login using one of these and remove the team from the league.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gotta admit I was surprised Essendon won in Adelaide, even after their close encounter towards the end of last season during the Bombers slump. First tip went to cock too! It's still only week one though, can't get too carried away with it. The Crows will bounce back.

Pretty gutted I replaced Dempsey in my fantasy team too. Heppell better prove me wrong next week. Freo/Eagles ought to be good tomorrow.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

The sliding rule or whatever the fuck that is is a disgrace. They need to stop changing the rules of this fucking game I'm so over it. 80s/90s footy was a great game, now when the whistle goes off both players are looking around because they legitimately don't know who's gonna get it. Surprised Essendon won though, they probably got some 'shots' in between quarters though.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

The fact that it's round 1 doesnt stop those few braindead Essendon fans from declaring Goddard the greatest signing in the history of the world and that he's gonna win the Brownlow and Norm Smith when they win the flag this year. 

:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> The fact that it's round 1 doesnt stop those few braindead Essendon fans from declaring Goddard the greatest signing in the history of the world and that he's gonna win the Brownlow and Norm Smith when they win the flag this year.
> 
> :lmao


They are in the same league as morons who make the drug jokes.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

As infuriating as that slide rule may prove to be, I will forever despise the push in the back whilst tackling rule. Players just buckle at the knees and get stupid push in the back free kicks.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Danyle Pearce celebrating like he just scored the match winning goal in a grand final.

Good game.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Lecras with a broken arm


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fucking hell. 0/2. not a good start. :fpalm


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Fucking hell. 0/2. not a good start. :fpalm


yep

i knew i should have tipped Freo


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

0/2. fpalm. I was thinking Essendon and Freo were likely too..


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

0/2 as well


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Did anyone in this thread get 2?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yup


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Went for Freo. Was more certain of Adelaide tbh but hey ho!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

1/2. Freo Heave-Ho!


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

1/2

Good game last night, shattering for LeCras he's had a tough time with injuries.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

1/2, picked Freo.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Damn I was debating on having LeCras in my Supercoach side because of his past injuries but gave it a shot anyway. Poor bastard.



sXe_Maverick said:


> Yup


Are you sure you want to stick to that response? 

I'll post up everyone's tips so far and will post the remaining up hopefully Thursday night. Just a reminder to those that have only give me the first 2 games, the remaining need to be PM'd to me before the game Thursday night please. 

*-WR-*
Adelaide
West Coast

*93.20*
Adelaide
West Coast

*Aussie*
Adelaide
West Coast

*BDFW*
Adelaide
*Fremantle

BULLY*
Adelaide
West Coast

*Jobbed Out*
Adelaide
West Coast

*King Kenny*
Adelaide
*Fremantle

Lawls*
Adelaide
West Coast

*Nige™*
Adelaide
*Fremantle*

*R.Scorpio*
Adelaide
West Coast

*sXe_Maverick*
Adelaide
West Coast
*
The Pounce*
Adelaide
*Fremantle

Triple HBK*
Adelaide
*Fremantle*

Good luck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

you guys doing a tipping comp? is it too late to get on this shit?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TheAussieRocket said:


> you guys doing a tipping comp? is it too late to get on this shit?


Never too late. Good time since you'll only miss two picks and no one's got 2/2!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Yup


LIAR!


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey guys, another footy year! Would I be able to get in on the tipping competition as well?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Of course - the more, the merrier. I mean, it's only 2 games down etc


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sandilands out for 3 months. good one autoselecting draft. luckily bellchambers is leading the essendon ruck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Pavlich also out with a webbing problem in his hands, what is that exactly? Is he spiderman? lol.
I don't think Freo are going to have a good year despite beating the eagles, Sandi out and Pavlich's injury will cost them in the long run.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Pavlich :/


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep Pav hitting the dream team where it hurts. The webbing of the hand injury sounds terrible. If it was me, I'd take most of the season off. Can't imagine marking a ball with that.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

R.Scorpio said:


> Yep Pav hitting the dream team where it hurts. The webbing of the hand injury sounds terrible. If it was me, I'd take most of the season off. Can't imagine marking a ball with that.


Modern medicine suggets he will be back within 2 weeks after surgery, or so I heard..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

got rid of pavlich to get roughead and replaced him with banfield and varcoe. not too sure he'll be as good as he was in past seasons, kinda like goodes.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just seen The Footy Show, loved that little dude impersonating Ballantyne.:lmao


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

93.20 said:


> *got rid of pavlich* to get roughead and replaced him with banfield and varcoe. not too sure he'll be as good as he was in past seasons, kinda like goodes.


Just then? Mine still has him as if the game's still being played, same with Josh Kennedy meaning it doesn't give me the trade option and all the others.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no before the start of the season.


----------



## The Scream (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello. First time long time. Can i be a latecomer to the tipping comp? Also if you have any room in the supercoach, may i join?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Scream said:


> Hello. First time long time. Can i be a latecomer to the tipping comp? Also if you have any room in the supercoach, may i join?


You can join tipping any time. Just PM your picks to Aussie who is kind enough to look after all that for us.

I think it's too late for Supercoach. Tim set up the 3 Autofills but I don't know if the partial lockout still means you can take over an autofill.

*Edit:* Try this fella.



Triple HBK said:


> Just made 3 autofill teams for the supercoach league.
> 
> Login details are as follows:
> team name - email, password
> ...


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Fuck I hope we beat Geelong on Monday... enough is enough.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple HBK said:


> Fuck I hope we beat Geelong on Monday... enough is enough.


Nah the Kennett Curse will roll on. If anything Cats are far more likely to win this match than they probably were the last few.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.Scorpio said:


> Nah the Kennett Curse will roll on. If anything Cats are far more likely to win this match than they probably were the last few.


Without doubt. I'm not even remotely optimistic we will win. Hopefully the insane odds that we've had on winning the flag will overcome sense again for Monday's game. After my win last night on the World Cup qualifiers, I'm happy to put it all on Geelong to win.

Richmond 10/11 to beat Carlton (4/5). Thinking that's a safe one too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Very tempted to go to ANZ on Saturday, with only one game of NRL being on, but not prepared to pay the price of admission. Is the gameday experience worth the money?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Game day is what you make it. There'll be the hype of round 1, the new kids vs the champions in the local "rivalry" match but to be fair you'd be better off saving your money for the Wanderers. Easily 100x better atmosphere there then there'll be at ANZ.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone else tip all the away sides this week?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep, funny how that works


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Cant wait to head back over to Melbourne only a few days to go 

Dreading another bus trip though, If I could afford flights and accommodation I would have made a weekend out of it.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

-WR- said:


> Cant wait to head back over to Melbourne only a few days to go
> 
> Dreading another bus trip though, If I could afford flights and accommodation I would have made a weekend out of it.


I've thought about going, but I don't think i can stomach the crap we dish out. You guys should beat us comfortably


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy with my dream team.. but there's too many Brisbane players. Any suggestions on who to trade out/in? Longer was meant to be Leuenberger. Lions just have so many cheap guns.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lol dreamteam

dislike it a lot.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Yarran you tool. Letting the supercoach team down. Should have won it for Carlton at the end. But hey, I'm on the board in the tips.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lawls said:


> :lol dreamteam
> 
> dislike it a lot.


I prefer Supercoach and I had a team.. I forgot to save my team though fpalm and didn't have any time to check it last week.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gibbs with a storming 146 point game. luckily i picked him over hartlett


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

93.20 said:


> gibbs with a storming 146 point game. luckily i picked him over hartlett


No I refuse to believe that my man Hartlett won't boss us Sunday. Lock in a 160 now. In all seriousness though, I didn't notice Gibbs having that good a game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

or a hammy gone in the 2nd quarter

adam should be back with westies in a couple of weeks. still awaiting the debut of king druggie travy tuck too


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AwSmash said:


> Anyone else tip all the away sides this week?


Nearly, I went for North against the scum. I wasn't sure but most weeks I try to pick an upset a week to try and get an extra point no one else might.

Gutted I didn't bet on Richmond when I wanted to. Went from 5/4 to 10/11, HT/FT 11/5. Pissed!:angry: Glad they won after shutting up shop at 3Q time.

There's money to be made on Port, Brisbane, Geelong & Saints this week though in trebles in case one screws up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

also, anyone wondering on whether to pull the trigger on crouch

http://sanfl.championdata.com/matches/17520102/afl_summary.html

there should be some familiar names in there.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yarran is an absolute fucking goose.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess Carlton have dem blues 8*D


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Colquhoun looks like he did well.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just put Shane Mumford in for Stefan Martin after freeing up some cash.

Just worried about dem knees though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nice start brisbane you flogs.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Brisbane are fucking useless. Brown should just retire already.. he's gonna end up finishing his career the same sort of way Ricky Ponting did.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Just confirms even more that the NAB Cup doesn't mean shit.

By the way Brett Goodes playing like Adam, awesome pick up for supercoach!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Just confirms even more that the NAB Cup doesn't mean shit.
> 
> By the way Brett Goodes playing like Adam, awesome pick up for supercoach!


He's an absolute gun. I've liked what I've seen from Karnezis too.. he could become a star.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

round 1 means nothing too.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

93.20 said:


> round 1 means nothing too.


Means four premiership points. 

GWS travelling OK at the moment. In front in the 2nd quarter. They'll be more successful than GC this year.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

JoeyFlyin said:


> Means four premiership points.
> 
> GWS travelling OK at the moment. In front in the 2nd quarter. They'll be more successful than GC this year.


I put $5 on them for a bit of fun. Got value, they haven't lied down the whole match. Won't win, but have done alright.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

EYELRAK said:


> I put $5 on them for a bit of fun. Got value, they haven't lied down the whole match. Won't win, but have done alright.


haha that's awesome. What were they paying? Around the 12$ mark?


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

JoeyFlyin said:


> haha that's awesome. What were they paying? Around the 12$ mark?


I got them at $15, at one point were $29 I think.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hey saint rapeda

hey

hey

how's it going shitheads.

hey.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SUNS


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Down $100 thanks to those rapist chokeartists. Biggest fucking laughing stock in the afl. 100 + years and only one lucky premiership against Collywobbles? Fuck right off. Should just shut their doors. You just got beat by a bunch of kids.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Down $100 thanks to those rapist chokeartists. Biggest fucking laughing stock in the afl. 100 + years and only one lucky premiership against Collywobbles? Fuck right off. Should just shut their doors. You just got beat by a bunch of kids.


And Robbie Warnock lol


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

St Kilda = tanking?


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Gary Ablett

That is all


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

lol at everyone who doesn't have ablett in their SC teams, how can you not pick him?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Lawls said:


> lol at everyone who doesn't have ablett in their SC teams, how can you not pick him?


Didn't want to pay the money


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Wake up to see Suns beat the Saints & the Doggies battered the Lions. Cost me £50. What the fuck happened?!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Wake up to see Suns beat the Saints & the Doggies battered the Lions. Cost me £50. What the fuck happened?!


Lions had the better of the opening 10-15 minutes, didn't turn that into goals, Dogs were efficient as hell. From there they went on with it with little resistance from Brisbane.

Suns played well, Saints got a decent lead 2nd qtr on but Suns came back. Ablett shows why he is the best player in the comp, Saints looking really poor. Suns youngsters appear to be getting it.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Big Upsets in Round 1

First the dons, then freo, then tiges, then bulldogs and now the suns.
I hope this means North Melbourne will beat Collingwood tomorrow


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

^^hope it means we beat Port, that would be an upset in my book


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I have Gablett in the draft game 8*D


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Big Upsets in Round 1
> 
> First the dons, then freo, then tiges, then bulldogs and now the suns.
> I hope this means North Melbourne will beat Collingwood tomorrow


Wouldn't say Essendon & Freo were 'big' upsets at all, Freo especially. A lot of people tipped Freo and Richmond started joint favourites with Carlton. I bet most people tipped the Tigers too.

The Doggies & Suns were massive underdogs. Loving the new 'certaintity' stipulation on The Footy Show. Crawf's going up in that plane! Would love to see Sam in it too, not just because it means the Hawks would beat the Cats.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

See I thought Garry would tip us as the certainty, as the shows way to almost ensure someone had to do the challenge


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.Scorpio said:


> See I thought Garry would tip us as the certainty, as the shows way to almost ensure someone had to do the challenge


Garry's the most uptight he wouldn't be happy if he was told he had to smile!

I was watching one of the videos from AFL.com last week and he went off about footage of James Hird being soaked by the coke bottle, talking about how he should have editorial content, calling it Footy Show stuff. He's way too serious.

After today though I reckon you've got a chance. Port the likeliest to lose you'd have thought out of them, the Suns & Doggies.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Nothing better than seeing St.Kilda get beaten by GC I fucking hate St.Kilda.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Save to say, the upsets have all been used up for this week. So my Magpies should be safe today.

About to head to the shithole of a stadium that is Etihad in halfa. Go Pies~!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Viney killing it for the Demons
70+ SC Points at half time if you don't mind!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

If Collingwood win, we riot.

I will be saying that every round this year.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it's just about official that we ae the worst team in the comp. Neeld has destroyed everything Bailey built ( and yes I felt Bailey built up something that was going somewhere) and has replaced it with crap.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck i forgot to tip


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I gotta admit.. I'm starting to feel some sympathy for the Melbourne supporters.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> I gotta admit.. I'm starting to feel some sympathy for the Melbourne supporters.


Don't we brought this on ourselves. Sacking Bailey after one loss (as bad as it was) has lead to this. We were a bright young team playing attacking football, running hard off back, exciting to watch. We were late to the party with the press and whilst teams would get a hold of us at times, we did the same to others. I still recall destroying teams like Sydney, Freo, Adelaide at the MCG by 70 + points. At the end 2011, Bailey should have still been at the club with his main job over pre season to implement the defensive stuff into our game plan. Instead Neeld has come in, taken away our attacking flair and failed miserably at putting together any sort of defensive aspects. Then we lose our best backman (Rivers), our best inside mid (Moloney) and replace them with Rodan who couldn't get a game at Port and Byrnes from Geelong (really?).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

come home, port belting melbourne. no shock here.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cmon Kangas!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

You beauty 

Extremely happy I made the trip over now


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kangaroos looking alright so far.. Only home team I tipped this week.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

fml had wines on the bench for toumpas


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Go Collingwood!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

1973 with 0's from terlich and shaw with varcoe, roughead and franklin left. danger and goddard struggling too. macaffer and byrnes ordinary but both still above their projected :lol


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

1982, no 0s, Selwood to play. Not a great week.


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Awesome effort from the pies today, hopefully injuries to Reid, beams and Shaw aren't too serious.

2449 SC with all 22 played.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This is going to be the problem with the fantasy draft. During this week both Boyd & Beams, two of my first 3 picks injured. Waite went down after I picked him too.

Doing okay in SuperCoach though, 2033 with four Geelong boys left to play; Bartel, Taylor, Varcoe & Blicavs. I did drop Wines for Toumpas though. That'll be reversed. Got some good rookies this year.

Also, Schoenmakers sub tomorrow night cheer) or a 5.20am start for me with a North End away trip later! Bet Schoenmakers will be on quick when Lake gets injured. Hope not. Hawkins always pulls his shorts down and ravages him.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Shithouse. Warnock didn't play, which I didn't find out until too late. Collinwood's too late changes fucked me, Pavlich got injured. Still got 4 to go, but I've had shocking luck with it this week.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

After being 0 from the first four rounds, managed to get 3 from the last four. Hopefully Hawthorn get up in the last game. Not confident about that at all. ESpecially with no Hodgy.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Just woke up after getting back to Adelaide at 4am.

But wow what a win for the club still hasn't sunk in yet even though it was only Melbourne.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Viney, first game player, spoke to team after the game about what it should mean to play for Melbourne. We are a basket case. Just make Viney captain


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Smashing the tipping.

:troll

Tipped Hawks today. BETTER BLOODY WIN.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

https://www.holdingtheball.com/

New footy game that came out today.. looks alright.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

terrible free kicks absolutely killing this game. horrible display.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

No Ball, Beams, Thomas, Shaw, Young, Fasolo, Krak, Didak and two rotations down after half time with injuries to Reid and Johnson. Great win!

Some of our young kids looked right at home.

At the moment, the Cats are getting smoked by the umpires. Think I've counted three direct free kicks to the Hawks which have resulted in goals. Yet, they are only 20 points down.

Comeback imminent.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lol @ Dawks

Dwyer, Frost and Thomas all looked really good for us yesterday against the Roos.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

geelong defy the pee and poo and the umpires too.

hey gunston.

hey. hey.

loooooooooooooool.

wont find many worse key forward/whatever performances worse than his since mooney's first premiership effort.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

DAWKFAWN :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't fucking fucking fucking believe it. Again. All that money down the fucking drain.

What's wrong with hawthorn can't beat geelong? you fucking shit cunts. fuck off.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Didn't deserve anything from that based solely on that second half. 

Fuck you Jeff Kennett.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Lawls said:


> Dwyer, Frost and Thomas all looked really good for us yesterday against the Roos.


Absolutely. Really liked Lynch as well. He'll be a much better player for us than what Dawes was last year. Underrated in the ruck.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I don't fucking fucking fucking believe it. Again. All that money down the fucking drain.
> 
> What's wrong with hawthorn can't beat geelong? you fucking shit cunts. fuck off.


Just wait til Hawthorn get to five goals up, slam cash on Geelong at 5$ and reap the rewards. Been a good investment the last three games.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Jeffy wants Clarkson gone at the end of the season :lmao


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

God I love that footys back, well except for if I were a Dees supporter.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Jeffy wants Clarkson gone at the end of the season :lmao


it's not the worst call honestly

for that group of players to not win a premiership since 08 is near criminal.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Wish I backed Geelong at half time, the odds would have been alright. Tipped them though so that's alright. Amazing how these two teams just cannot have a game that isn't close score-wise in the end.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Richmond are 100% from wins and still are 9th LOL
Can't catch a break the poor old tiges still got the W but still can't make it into the 8


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

They're known as 9thmond for a reason


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Richmond are 100% from wins and still are 9th LOL
> Can't catch a break the poor old tiges still got the W but still can't make it into the 8


Haha! That's funny as fuck. They wouldn't be if they didn't shut up shop at 3 quarter time.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

So my afternoon from about halfway through the third quarter onwards was spent smacking my hand to my forehead. I'm surprised I don't have a bruise! Seriously why can't Hawthorn play four god damn friggin quarters of football?????

Still, regardless of the loss, it was an insane game of footy. Brad Hill is going to be a freak of nature for us if he can get a regular game. Franklin deserves a suspension after that piss poor act. He did nothing but act like a selfish piece of crap and quite frankly if he's going to keep up this bullshit he can take the $1.5 million that GWS will offer and piss off. Don't need his shit when there are players that will actually play for the team not themselves. Hawks can win convincingly without him, that's already been proven.

So another loss to Geelong. And the worst part? Geelong were clearly NOT at their best. They fumbled, turned the ball over, couldn't kick straight and made some really stupid mistakes and yet they still managed to catch up and win.



Nige™;16083314 said:


> Also, Schoenmakers sub tomorrow night cheer) or a 5.20am start for me with a North End away trip later! Bet Schoenmakers will be on quick when Lake gets injured. Hope not. Hawkins always pulls his shorts down and ravages him.


I'll give Schoenmakers his due, he put a damn fine effort in today. Sure there were one or 2 clangers but he played a lot better than most of the side did today.

Ok onto the tipping!

****ROUND 1 - RESULTS****​Just quickly, as mentioned earlier in this thread, it is *never* too late to join the tipping comp. Just PM me your tips before the deadline and I'll add you in. 

Now let's be honest. It was a pretty dismal to average round for most of us! Best score of the round goes to BDFW with a score of 6/9. Also on a side note, very excited to see 16 participants in on the tipping comp this year! 

BDFW - 6
Aussie - 5
AwSmash - 5
Nige™ - 5
R.Scorpio - 5
SP_10 - 5
93.20 - 4
Gards - 4
sXe_Maverick - 4
Lawls - 4
-WR- - 3
BULLY - 3
Jobbed Out - 3
Triple HBK - 3
Destiny - 1
King Kenny - 1

As of next week I'll start putting up progressive scores.

****ROUND 2***​*Round 2 is now open and the deadline to hand your tips in will be *Friday April 5 - 7.50pm.*

*Friday April 5*
MCG - 7.50pm
St Kilda vs. Richmond

*Saturday April 6*
SCG - 1.45pm
Sydney vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Fremantle

Gabba - 4.40pm
Brisbane vs. Adelaide

MCG - 7.40pm
Essendon vs. Melbourne

AAMI Stadium - 7.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. GWS

*Sunday April 7*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Geelong vs. North Melbourne

MCG - 3.15pm
Collingwood vs. Carlton

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Hawthorn

Good luck.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Wasn't at all surprised that we lost to Geelong yet again yesterday. We went in too hard too early and a few players went completely missing. Smith, Gunston and Shiels were basically AWOL for the most part. The late goals made the scoreboard flatter us in the end. We were woeful after halftime. 

Hope this streak ends soon before we look at an Undertaker @ Mania level streak. Enough is enough.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Absolutely fuming. I thought we'd lose before the game, but before Geelong got the two goals before half time I couldn't see how he couldn't win. The third quarter was a disgrace from our point of view. Geelong stepped up and I don't mean to discredit them because they were very good, but we just let them run us over. I could see it coming when they got the two goals up and cut the gap. I bet £50 at 2.00 on them to win the second half. I didn't have the guts to go for 4.50 with the outright win. I wish I had now! Geelong looked like they wanted it more second half and deserved it. We've got issues. Franklin was a fucking disgrace. Gunston, Rioli & Shiels didn't do anything either. Hill going off was a blow but his second quarter didn't start as well anyway after his epic first.

I see Kennett's called for Clarko's head at the end of the year, great way to put pressure on the coach in WEEK BLOODY ONE! Well done Jeff! It's not like the club in general needed more attention & pressure put in on it with the expectation, Geelong hoodoo & Buddy's future. Bravo! I think we could be in for another 2010 season when I got hooked into it. West Coast in Perth this weekend is going to be another defeat. They'll be fresh as daisies unlike us too.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey why did I get zero? 100% sure I sent in my tips


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:hmm: the sent message is in my pm box that's weird, oh well doesn't matter I guess


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I sent you two messages due to the split round, so you must not have got the second one then


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Nige™ said:


> Absolutely fuming. I thought we'd lose before the game, but before Geelong got the two goals before half time I couldn't see how he couldn't win. The third quarter was a disgrace from our point of view. Geelong stepped up and I don't mean to discredit them because they were very good, but we just let them run us over. I could see it coming when they got the two goals up and cut the gap. I bet £50 at 2.00 on them to win the second half. I didn't have the guts to go for 4.50 with the outright win. I wish I had now! Geelong looked like they wanted it more second half and deserved it. We've got issues. Franklin was a fucking disgrace. Gunston, Rioli & Shiels didn't do anything either. Hill going off was a blow but his second quarter didn't start as well anyway after his epic first.
> 
> I see Kennett's called for Clarko's head at the end of the year, great way to put pressure on the coach in WEEK BLOODY ONE! Well done Jeff! It's not like the club in general needed more attention & pressure put in on it with the expectation, Geelong hoodoo & Buddy's future. Bravo! I think we could be in for another 2010 season when I got hooked into it. West Coast in Perth this weekend is going to be another defeat. They'll be fresh as daisies unlike us too.


I agree about Kennett. I can't stand him he's always got to send his opinion out on everything.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cartlon vs Collingwood, so pumped for this game. This'll be the story all week I reckon just to build up that excitement.

I'm predicting 95,000-100,000 for this game.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Cartlon vs Collingwood, so pumped for this game. This'll be the story all week I reckon just to build up that excitement.
> 
> I'm predicting 95,000-100,000 for this game.


I've waited so long for this game, especially since I'm a Collingwood supporter. Should be absolutely fucking huge. I wish it was a Saturday night game or something though, not a Sunday.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah Sunday arvo isn't the best time to have it but I've already got my seat, so can't wait!


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Lawls said:


> Yeah Sunday arvo isn't the best time to have it but I've already got my seat, so can't wait!


Probably should have got my shit together and got a ticket... although dad does a lot of work for both teams so maybe I can be one of those pricks who gets a free ticket.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why the fuck is it on a sunday arvo?

it should be friday night.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Pisser


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

93.20 said:


> why the fuck is it on a sunday arvo?
> 
> it should be friday night.


Yeah, even a Saturday night. I find the atmosphere so much better on those nights... not that this game will lack in atmosphere but still... I find Sundays bland.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a Hawthorn fan but I would wonder how Bruest gets a game when his only job is to kick goals, and his so called accurate kicking has deserted him.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

R.Scorpio said:


> Not a Hawthorn fan but I would wonder how Bruest gets a game when his only job is to kick goals, and his so called accurate kicking has deserted him.


It still baffles me how some of these guys miss, miss so badly and miss so consistently. It's your life. It's your career, it's what you train for. Your whole reason for existence on the field is to kick it within two sticks separated 6.4 metres apart.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

EYELRAK said:


> It still baffles me how some of these guys miss, miss so badly and miss so consistently. It's your life. It's your career, it's what you train for. Your whole reason for existence on the field is to kick it within two sticks separated 6.4 metres apart.


This.

Totally agree with everything you said.

Even more so at Etihad stadium with the roof shut.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I know, it genuinely is something I'll never understand. It's almost like that one aspect of our game that makes players almost feel un-elite. How often do you see say an NFL kicker miss shots. If they missed them as regularly as forwards do in our game they would be out of a job.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

I mean, the only thing I can bring it down to is nerves maybe. Because you'll see a shit kicker like Travis Cloke (and yes I know I'm a Coolingwood supporter) or Nick Riewoldt hit someone on the chest with a 50 metre kick but kick it out on the full directly in front of the goals in Etihad with the roof on, but still... the nerves shouldn't be there when you've played 100 games in front of an MCG crowd before. There shouldn't be nerves, it should be like an office employee photocopying or a mailman putting letter in a box.

It reminds me of a soccer player... can't remember which one though, I wanna say Balotelli but it doesn't sound like something he'd say. It was words to the effect of 'the reason I don't celebrate my goals is because it's my job, do you see a mailman celebrating when he puts mail in a letterbox?'


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's to do with the occassion and the pressure of the situation - it happens in all sports and is a frustrating part of any game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but you're not putting the piece of paper in the photocopier in from of 80,000 fans.

you're not delivering the mail from 45 meters away on an angle with a breeze.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Nathan Buckley was one of the greatest kicks the game has ever seen yet struggled from set shots in front of goal.

I just think sometimes you have too much time to think about. I only play at local level and when I get a rare set shot for goal, I'm not thinking "just kick the ball straight". I'm more so worrying about my ball drop from hand to foot, run up, not getting too close to the man on the mark etc. 

Just think players think about it too much these days, and crucial misses are magnified in the eyes of the media. 

On Breust, he's a good player, potentially going to be very good but his set shot kicking has always been hit or miss.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it also depends on when you're taking the shot. it's probably best in the 2nd quarter, you're focused by you're not exhausted. the general standard of skills has most likely decreased with how sped up the game is. soon you wont be allowed to stop at all, it's just ridiculous. and with the proposed interchange cap, enjoy the flooding and horrible efforts in the last quarter due to players being absolutely buggered.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

93.20 said:


> it also depends on when you're taking the shot. it's probably best in the 2nd quarter, you're focused by you're not exhausted. the general standard of skills has most likely decreased with how sped up the game is. soon you wont be allowed to stop at all, it's just ridiculous. and with the proposed interchange cap, enjoy the flooding and horrible efforts in the last quarter due to players being absolutely buggered.


One more rule change/addition of a new one and I cry.


----------



## Soul Respect (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Lawls said:


> I sent you two messages due to the split round, so you must not have got the second one then


Just had another look through my inbox and I didn't get them sorry.  If you sent it to me before the deadline, resend me the PM and I'll add it. It's not fair you miss out even though you sent them. 



EYELRAK said:


> I agree about Kennett. I can't stand him he's always got to send his opinion out on everything.


He is an absolute twat. Different if the Hawks are sitting 12th after say round 15, but it's round 1. Funny thing is he resigned as president....you wouldn't know it though since he hasn't shut up. I get that he's passionate, but there's a line between a passionate fan and an outright moron and he's definitely in the latter stage.



EYELRAK said:


> It still baffles me how some of these guys miss, miss so badly and miss so consistently. It's your life. It's your career, it's what you train for. Your whole reason for existence on the field is to kick it within two sticks separated 6.4 metres apart.


Because they don't practice kicking set shots. It's now all about being a show pony and kicking it from the corner pocket because you'll look like the greatest thing ever if you do. It's stupid. I know the game has changed and it's a faster paced game, but it wouldn't kill them to practice their kicking.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Aussie said:


> He is an absolute twat. Different if the Hawks are sitting 12th after say round 15, but it's round 1. Funny thing is he resigned as president....you wouldn't know it though since he hasn't shut up. I get that he's passionate, but there's a line between a passionate fan and an outright moron and he's definitely in the latter stage.


Oh my god I know. I legitimately forgot he resigned until a few weeks ago because of exactly that! He doesn't shut up.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Once a politician, always a politician.

I've adjusted Lawls' tips as he resent me the PM that I never got and I've edited my previous post with the scores. Sorry again about that but I have no idea why that never went through.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I love Kennett. Great entertainment and he was a boss on Footy Classified when he was on the show in place of Caro.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Already pumped for Carlton/Collingwood Sunday. I want blood.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Beams out for another 1-2 weeks


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Can't see Thomas getting up either  should have Shaw, Young and Fasolo back though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fuck sake.fpalm My draft team's been killed. Injuries to top picks. What's the point?!

What's happened to Saturday footy? All the best games are on Sunday again. Saturday looks shite.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Prefer the big games on Sunday afternoon personally. Means I can watch them all. Just don't give me the twilight crap.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Nige™;16248162 said:


> Fuck sake.fpalm My draft team's been killed. Injuries to top picks. What's the point?!
> 
> What's happened to Saturday footy? All the best games are on Sunday again. Saturday looks shite.


Im not complaining 3 of Ports next 4 games are on a Saturday night


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Weird. I prefer Sunday afternoon footy in the NRL, not sure why it's such a bother to play then as opposed to Saturday night.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I prefer watching the Saturday night games because afternoons are like 1-5am for me but it's not a big deal. It's just what I picked up on Footy Classified about how the AFL are ruining Saturday football and how out of order it was. When I saw the fixtures I was like, "shit they're right."


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Loved this mark knight cartoon in the herald sun the other day about kennett


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope the Tigers come out for the 4th quarter this week.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Phew, had the Tigers at -12.5 line and thought Armitage was going to dob that shot with 12 seconds to go.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Good win 9thmond. If you keep playing like that for the rest of the season, you should finish... 9th


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Good win 9thmond. If you keep playing like that for the rest of the season, you should finish... 9th


Will still finish higher than Carlton though.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Let's see how they perform against the pies first


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Let's see how they perform against the pies first


Are you excited? Should be a good game. Think you guys match up well on us.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Another wonderful start to a tipping round


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah I picked them too

and I won some money, laid 50 on richmond and Manly multi at 2.57


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Richmond to actually be in the 8 at round's end. Apocalypse is coming!


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Nige™ said:


> I hope the Tigers come out for the 4th quarter this week.


I agree.

I whacked $5 on St. Kilda for a bit of fun, mainly because I liked the $3 odds and knew Richmond would die down in the last quarter, plus in the past they haven't coped well with being favourites. However, good to see them win. I did tip them. My entire weekend is dedicated to Sunday though, watching my beloved Collingwood take on Carlton. The press conference/breakfast thing Bucks and Malthouse were at looked unbelievable... the tension. Mick didn't want to be there.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

EYELRAK said:


> My entire weekend is dedicated to Sunday though, watching my beloved Collingwood take on Carlton. The press conference/breakfast thing Bucks and Malthouse were at looked unbelievable... the tension. Mick didn't want to be there.


I might to have watch that. I'm not a fan of either, like the clubs too but Bucks really wound me up in his interviews after the North game.

Three top clashes on Sunday. I'll be getting up in the early hours for one of them, not sure which. Geelong/North, Carlton/Collingwood & West Coast/Hawthorn all on the same day is annoying, especially when Brisbane/Adelaide is the only game worth watching on Saturday. I don't think I can stomach watching us tbh. I'm more excited about the other two matches than Mania too! Says a lot.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I just hope Carlton/Collingwood doesn't just fizzle out into a comfortable Collingwood win.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hope figjam gets his arse handed to him personally. he's a fucking wanker. plus the way some collingwood fans have treated mick is absolutely disgraceful. huge fan of mick, it's just a shame that his last two clubs have been collingwood and carlton. hope he gives figjam a lesson in coaching however. insufferable twat.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

> I just hope Carlton/Collingwood doesn't just fizzle out into a comfortable Collingwood win.


I do.



93.20 said:


> hope figjam gets his arse handed to him personally. he's a fucking wanker. plus the way some collingwood fans have treated mick is absolutely disgraceful. huge fan of mick, it's just a shame that his last two clubs have been collingwood and carlton. hope he gives figjam a lesson in coaching however. insufferable twat.


I'm a Collingwood fan and I'm 50/50 on that I feel both sides (Malthouse and the fans) have blown it out of proportion. I mean his family saying they'd lost hope in humanity or whatever is ridiculous when all this is over something he _did_ sign and agree to. But it's footy, when someone switches sides they're the worst.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

93.20 said:


> hope figjam gets his arse handed to him personally. he's a fucking wanker. plus the way some collingwood fans have treated mick is absolutely disgraceful. huge fan of mick, it's just a shame that his last two clubs have been collingwood and carlton. hope he gives figjam a lesson in coaching however. insufferable twat.


Some of the dumbest shit I've ever read.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you musnt read much then


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fantastic game of wet weather footy between Brisbane and Adelaide. Rory sloane played a great game. Thought some of the free kicks paid against Adelaide were questionable, but they got over the line so that's the main thing. 4/4 so far in my tipping, hopefully it continues


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

danger, sloane and thompson lifted massively in the last. great to see crouch play well in his first game too.

everyone's favourite sanfl team recorded a 72 point win. chris schmidt with 37 touches, 10 clearances, 5 i50's, 6 r50's, 8 marks and 6 tackles. dominant. robbie gray and cassisi played well too. would love some more games from grey, just so, so classy. still as slow as he's always been though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i know just how awful you're feeling melbourne fans. it's terrible following a team that is not only not good enough, but doesn't even try either. absolutely terrible to see.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Why couldn't of one of these pieces of shit been on tomorrow so Hawthorn/West Coast and Carlton/Collingwood aren't on at the same time?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

port/gws was good up until the 3rd quarter. but this essendon/melbourne aberration should be a sunday arvo game. only watched the last 20 mins of the dons/dees game but it was just horrible. worst team i've seen in the afl for a long time.

would be absolutely terrible going down that race, but you deserve every stinging barb after going down by 148.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Melbourne are fucked and they have nothing to look forward to. There's not much positives going on there.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

EYELRAK said:


> Melbourne are fucked and they have nothing to look forward to. There's not much positives going on there.


What do you mean, we have our health, that's something


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the positive is that eventually there will be forced changes at the top. when that will be is the problem.

i honestly would not be shocked at a winless season. as terrible and impossible as it sounds, this team looks so bereft of confidence, not least ability,


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree. We are terrible. Worst part though is I don't see any game plan or any direction.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they reminded me so much of an afl version of westies in 08. just no desire to compete.

robbo brought up a good point on twitter. is this current team the result of the now famous tanking culture? the acceptance of losing, and of defeat. i'd say yes.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I was at a party that had the game on so I wasn't watching closely but it seemed Melbourne had no will to tackle and didn't want to pressure defensively when Essendon had the ball.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.abc.net.au/iview/#/view/32190

not sure if this works outside of south aus but if you have 3 hours to kill and want some local footy westies' game vs woodville is up there. watching it now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cats/roos one of the greatest matches i've ever seen. ever. geelong had no right to win that.

think the whole geelong team should do and shake firrito's hand.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

93.20 said:


> *cats/roos one of the greatest matches i've ever seen. ever. geelong had no right to win that.
> *
> think the whole geelong team should do and shake firrito's hand.


For sure. The crowd made it so much more epic. I thought the 50 was a bit harsh.. wouldn't be surprised it Firrito couldn't hear the umpire.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fantastic game of afl footy. Almost felt like a grand final.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont think you can argue that, honestly. free was definitely there, and it was dumb by firrito. you have the lead, wait for the outcome of the umpire. dont just pick it up AFTER he's blown the whistle and blaze away like that.

north won a lot of respect from me though. their first half in particular was just dominant.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Why don't they just leave the stadium roof shut, Roos probably win if they do


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The umpires sure love Collingwood.. ruined the game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd say carlton running out of legs and being outplayed didn't help.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

That's true. If that in the back free kick was given though..

Well played by Jamie Elliot though. Superb effort.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

I wasn't happy with a lot of the umpiring, I feel it was a bit over-umpired in some portions of the game and it was pretty inconsistent. I am aware of the push in the back that people are mentioning but there were a few soft ones payed and a few stiff ones missed. That's the game. I will admit though, I'm a Collingwood supported so if we lost I'd probably be abusing everyone and everything, haha.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Impressive display by the Hawks against West Coast at subi. Never an easy task. Perfect round of tipping for me :hb


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wet toast absolutely deplorable. all the advantages, and to get humiliated by 50 is a pathetic display by them. 0-2 now as well.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Sam Mitchell. Get around him.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

GOOD OLD COLLINGWOOD FOREVER!  

Eat a dick Malthouse!


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Hawthorn cost me a 1500$ multi though. Needed them to win under 39.5.

FUCK!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

We were lucky to win that game really. Jolly going down within the first 5 minutes was horrible, if there is one player that we would miss its Jolly. Hat off to Lynch though he played really really well and his 4th quarter was great.

Also Sam Dywer was very impressive, pretty much every goal we scored in the 3rd quarter he had an involvement in and seemed to step up on the big stage. Elliot was superb really, he was great. The composure he showed to slot the goal close to the boundary line in the 4th quarter to put us back up by 10 points was huge.

Bring on next week, never ever confident against Hawthorn they always match up on us very well and Franklin/Mitchell and especially Lewis always destroy us.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Hawks will murder the pies next week.


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Great win by the pies.

Elliott, Lynch & Dwyer all played really good games.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Lawls said:


> Bring on next week, never ever confident against Hawthorn they always match up on us very well and Franklin/Mitchell and especially Lewis always destroy us.


Hopefully under Buckley, we'll have someone run with Mitchell. Malthouse was always a stubborn prick and didnt believe in tags.

You can have our scraps Carlton.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

JoeyFlyin said:


> Hopefully under Buckley, we'll have someone run with Mitchell. Malthouse was always a stubborn prick and didnt believe in tags.
> 
> You can have our scraps Carlton.


Settle down.. you won 2 games. Malthouse is and always will be a much better coach than Buckley.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

To bad he won't be any good for you


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Typical pies supporter, getting excited after round two.

Looking forward to seeing your boys get smashed by Hawks next week. And they will. Guaranteed


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

collingwood fans who hate malthouse should be ashamed of themselves.

you should hate the premiership then too.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm sorry, missed the part where I actually said I hate Malthouse? 

He's acted like a twat right through the off season, saying he has lost faith in humanity because we moved him on.  He is a broken man trying to coach a broken club. Hawks will probably beat us, but we beat the dirty, eye gouging, pressure pointing, chicken wingin' Blues.

Buckley > Malthouse.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im sorry, missed the part when i mentioned you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Pies made the grand finals two years running (with a premiership) with malthouse's last two years in charge, were in fantastic shape when bucks took over and he couldn't even get them to the grand final. So How is Buckley better than Malthouse?


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

"You should hate premierships then".

Think you mentioned all of us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i mentioned all those that hate malthouse.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Pies made the grand finals two years running (with a premiership) with malthouse's last two years in charge, were in fantastic shape when bucks took over and he couldn't even get them to the grand final. So How is Buckley better than Malthouse?


He is 1-0 nil over his mentor, has a better winning percentage and has a bunch of under 19's like Elliott and Seedsman playing excellent footy.

Malthouse's 'greatness' is often exaggerated.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

neither dwyer or elliot are 19 or less. dwyer is 26.

maybe after 11 years you can declare figjam as a better coach. but after 1 season and a couple of games? give over.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm obviously just shit stirring Carlton fans.  They'd do it to us.

But seriously, Bucks is better.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

your edit is still wrong. seedsman is 21.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

93.20 said:


> your edit is still wrong. seedsman is 21.


Intentional.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nathan Buckley will lead Collingwood to just as many premierships as coach as he did as captain. Zero.

Malthouse has the runs on the board, Bucks doesn't. It's quite simple really.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Buckley's 1-0 on Malthouse because he has the great team Mick created. Also, Carlton haven't adapted to his coaching styles yet, it's pretty clear if you watched them when they had the footy today and against Richmond.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Just stop Joey please fpalm


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Derek Hine* created.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

And because Carlton tanked once more.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Carlton will be alright though. They'll need a little luck go their way to make the 8 but they'll take away a fair bit from today.

Anyone who was at the game, it was an awesome atmosphere.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

BULLY said:


> Pies made the grand finals two years running (with a premiership) with malthouse's last two years in charge, were in fantastic shape when bucks took over and he couldn't even get them to the grand final. So How is Buckley better than Malthouse?


In reference to your other post hope that was implied towards Joey and not me bully, about us getting ahead of ourselves  Like I said I don't think we will beat Hawthorn as they always have our number.

But with this post I find it pretty ridiculous with what you say. We had off field issues and we had our fair share of injuries throughout the season so making the PF and losing to the premiers was a great effort in my opinion.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Lawls said:


> In reference to your other post hope that was implied towards Joey and not me bully, about us getting ahead of ourselves  Like I said I don't think we will beat Hawthorn as they always have our number.
> 
> But with this post I find it pretty ridiculous with what you say. We had off field issues and we had our fair share of injuries throughout the season so making the PF and losing to the premiers was a great effort in my opinion.


Every team has to deal with injuries. Fact of the matter is they went backwards under Bucks not forwards. You can hardly judge Malthouses tenure at Carlton after only two rounds, Bucks had a whole season last year to show if he had the right stuff. He doesn't.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't mind the Pies, I like the team. Swan, Pendles & Bucks got alot of respect for those guys but the one guy I can't stand...
Eddie Fucking McGuire, that purple-faced, fat fucking wanker whose pretty much everywhere you go, commentary on Foxtel, channel 9 show, EMT, Triple M.. the cunt and his fucking pompus one-eyed Collingwood views really gives me the shits, as well as his homosexual love for Buckley.

Not to mention he's got Andrew Demetriou's balls in a jar somewhere since he pretty much has alot more power than the actual AFL.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Collingwood wouldn't be in the position it is right now without Eddie


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

BULLY said:


> Every team has to deal with injuries. Fact of the matter is they went backwards under Bucks not forwards. You can hardly judge Malthouses tenure at Carlton after only two rounds, Bucks had a whole season last year to show if he had the right stuff. He doesn't.


Yeah, nah. Long term injuries killed Collingwood last year. In the end it was a good effort to make a prelim given the calibre of players they were missing.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Don't mind the Pies, I like the team. Swan, Pendles & Bucks got alot of respect for those guys but the one guy I can't stand...
> Eddie Fucking McGuire, that purple-faced, fat fucking wanker whose pretty much everywhere you go, commentary on Foxtel, channel 9 show, EMT, Triple M.. the cunt and his fucking pompus one-eyed Collingwood views really gives me the shits, as well as his homosexual love for Buckley.
> 
> Not to mention he's got Andrew Demetriou's balls in a jar somewhere since he pretty much has alot more power than the actual AFL.


People never complained when Bert Newton was hosting everything. My father knows McGuire personally and worked with him closely for years in television. He is extremely professional and to be honest the only reason people hate on him is because he's the president of _Collingwood_ and they're not a shit team, which fucks a lot of Collingwood haters off. If anybody else did the amount of things he did they'd be regarded as a dedicated and amazing member of the AFL. There's pompous one-eyed supporters of Collingwood but there's just as much pompous one-eyed haters.

The only (ex)president I've had a problem with is Jeff Kennett, because the things he says/said weren't even biased to his club or really himself they were just stupid, irrelevant and just said for the sake of saying it. Other than that I don't hate on people in media I haven't met.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I've always liked Eddie. Maybe because of the Footy Show but not sure why. Can be annoying don't get me wrong but I definitely don't dislike him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im fine with eddie if he's not doing collingwood games. even then he's honestly not that bad.

brian taylor, luke darcy, derrwayne, robert shaw + others i cant remember are much, much worse.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Even as a Collingwood supporter I wouldn't want to hear Eddie doing our games. Just because it'd be weird and it'd be hard to not be a little bias in that position. Brian Taylor I used to kind of like a few years ago on MMM radio but I feel like he's declined, I don't enjoy him as much at all. Brayshaw always sounds like he's putting on a deep voice to sound like one of the big boys when he's calling. He's a bit of a flog too.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Eddie Mcguire? Can't fucking stand him. Or Caroline Wilson for that matter.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not heard too much from Eddie but that Caroline is such a bitch. I only really watch Footy Classified and The Footy Show. I'm not a big fan of James Brayshaw but she has it in for him so bad. She's so impartial in her opinions. That episode of TFS last year when Brayshaw took time out to address her article was pretty heavy, stupid bitch!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly they should replace Caro with Jeff Kennett. I still can't get over how awesome he was when he took her spot for a week.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He wouldn't want to be on there too long though would he?!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Remember the mannequin? :lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Remember the mannequin? :lmao


I heard about the controversy so I went back and found it. I don't see why there was so much fuss about it. It wasn't that bad, because it was a woman it was taken so seriously.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry guys have been in Sydney since Friday. Will have the tips up soon.



Nige™ said:


> Three top clashes on Sunday. I'll be getting up in the early hours for one of them, not sure which. Geelong/North, Carlton/Collingwood & West Coast/Hawthorn all on the same day is annoying, especially when Brisbane/Adelaide is the only game worth watching on Saturday. *I don't think I can stomach watching us tbh.* I'm more excited about the other two matches than Mania too! Says a lot.


He of little faith. 



Loud Alarm said:


> cats/roos one of the greatest matches i've ever seen. ever. geelong had no right to win that.
> 
> think the whole geelong team should do and shake firrito's hand.


Completely agree. Watched the game from start to finish and it was an incredible game. Brad Scott losing his shit at the official after the game was justified. Seriously...who the hell doesn't think to close the roof on an indoor stadium and in Melbourne of all places!



BULLY said:


> Hawks will murder the pies next week.


As much as I will be dreaming about that all week, I don't know if murder will be accurate. What will likely happen is it'll come down to the final seconds giving me either a heart attack or a burst vein! 



JoeyFlyin said:


> Hopefully under Buckley, we'll have someone run with Mitchell. Malthouse was always a stubborn prick and didnt believe in tags.
> 
> You can have our scraps Carlton.


Ritchie is that you?? I swear you post just like him.

Hate to break it to you, but Buckley took over last year and if I recall correctly the Pies finished with 0 wins from 3 games against us.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****RESULTS - ROUND 2***​*Huge scores this week in the tipping. Also a couple of slackers that forgot to PM me.  BULLY and R.Scorpio both tipped the first (and hopefully not the last) perfect game of the season. Congratulations guys. 

BULLY - 9
R.Scorpio - 9
Jobbed Out - 8
Lawls - 8
Loud Alarm - 8
SP_10 - 8
Triple HBK - 8
Aussie - 7
BDFW - 7
Gards - 7
Nige™ - 7
-WR- - 6
AwSmash - 5
Destiny - 0
King Kenny - 0
sXe_Maverick - 0

*PROGRESSIVE SCORES:*
Two rounds in and R.Scorpio is currently leading with 14. SP_10 and BDFW are in second place with 13 and in third are BULLY, Lawls, Loud Alarm, Nige™ and myself with 12:

R.Scorpio - 14
SP_10 - 13
BDFW - 13
BULLY - 12
Lawls - 12
Loud Alarm - 12
Aussie - 12
Nige™ - 12
Jobbed Out - 11
Triple HBK - 11
Gards - 11
AwSmash - 10
-WR- - 9
sXe_Maverick - 4
Destiny - 1
King Kenny - 1


****ROUND 3***​*Tipping for Round 3 is now open and the deadline to send me your tips will be *Friday April 12 - 8.40pm

Friday April 12*
Paterson's Stadium - 8.40pm
Fremantle vs. Essendon

*Saturday April 13*
Blundstone Arena - 1.45pm
North Melbourne vs. Sydney

MCG - 2.10pm
West Coast Open Training Session: All Welcome
Melbourne vs. West Coast

Manuka Oval - 4.40pm
GWS vs. St Kilda

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Geelong vs. Carlton

Metricon Stadium - 7.40pm
Gold Coast vs. Brisbane

*Sunday April 14*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Richmond vs. Western Bulldogs

MCG - 3.20pm
Collingwood vs. Hawthorn

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. Adelaide

Good luck.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Aussie said:


> He of little faith.


Who could've seen that coming really after our second half against the Cats? Destroying the Eagles in Perth like that? Tremendous win all things considered.



Aussie said:


> MCG - 2.10pm
> West Coast Open Training Session: All Welcome
> Melbourne vs. West Coast


:ti

Brilliant!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Didn't collingwood only play hawks 2 times in the QF and a later round where you won by about 7 goals?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah we won both home & away as well as the finals fairly comfortably. The second we were without Buddy and coasted.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Us v Eagles at the G, 10,000? over or under? And what do you guys think the crowd will be :


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Richie is that you?? I swear you post just like him.


Can't possibly be our old mate Richie... Didn't mention father dearest! 


As for Demons-Eagles, They might as well throw the gates open and/or let people have a kick on the ground postmatch. Might be the only way people will go! That or give randoms from the crowd a game for Melbourne!


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

We won't beat the hawks. We have never had a match up for Buddy, and their midfield historically gives us a touch up.

We are also down on personnel but hopefully it's a similar game to the round 1 clash last year. High scoring and fast.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Loud Alarm said:


> *the positive is that eventually there will be forced changes at the top. when that will be is the problem.*
> 
> i honestly would not be shocked at a winless season. as terrible and impossible as it sounds, this team looks so bereft of confidence, not least ability,


not too long as it turns out. schwab has resigned. should've left after the geelong debacle honestly.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Brad Sewell confirmed out on AFL 360.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

JoeyFlyin said:


> We won't beat the hawks. We have never had a match up for Buddy, and their midfield historically gives us a touch up.
> 
> We are also down on personnel but hopefully it's a similar game to the round 1 clash last year. High scoring and fast.


Until last year you owned us for a while, back in the Malthouse > Buckley days, even when he had Buddy. Without him we gave you a right good tonking last season in the second home & away match. The prelim from 2011 still haunts me. Damn you Luke Ball.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

claye beams does acl
maxwell out for 2 months with broken wrist.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Until last year you owned us for a while, back in the Malthouse > Buckley days, even when he had Buddy. Without him we gave you a right good tonking last season in the second home & away match. The prelim from 2011 still haunts me. Damn you Luke Ball.


2011, and once in 2010 (no Buddy), is probably the only time in recent memory where we have beaten you. 2010 you got us in round 22, 2009 and 2008 (twice) you gave us 10 goal thrashings. Have to go back to 2006 for the last time we beat you, with or without Buddy. 

That fateful day when Dawson played on Ant Rocca.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

JoeyFlyin said:


> That fateful day when Dawson played on Ant Rocca.


Still gives me nightmares...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

What's happening over in Windy Hill? :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

a million and one lies.


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> Still gives me nightmares...


Could be worse. He could still be at Hawthorn...


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd rather Schoenmakers... never thought i'd say that!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll give him credit Schoenmakers. He kept Hawkins quiet in round one. I had a bizarre dream the other night about him, reading one of our newspapers with a story that Fulham had agreed a big fee to sign him despite him not being a soccer player, got me all excited. Dreams are crazy!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

In all this drug nonsense it boggles me as to how this Dank cunt is seemingly getting off scot free when he supplied and issued all the shit to the players (from all clubs he was with).

On an AFL related note, lol @ Essendon


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

How the hell did the Bombers win that?!



sXe_Maverick said:


> In all this drug nonsense it boggles me as to how this Dank cunt is seemingly getting off scot free when he supplied and issued all the shit to the players (from all clubs he was with).


He's not is he? That's crazy.


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

That ending was so good to watch!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Was literally shaking in the last minute, still shaking now! Go Bombers!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Fucking Mayne costing me a tip


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

everyone's favourite sanfl with a casual 106 point win tonight. rory laird is gonna be an absolute gun. chris schmidt with another 30 touch 11 clearance game


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> In all this drug nonsense it boggles me as to how this Dank cunt is seemingly getting off scot free when he supplied and issued all the shit to the players (from all clubs he was with).
> 
> On an AFL related note, lol @ Essendon


Yeah lol, 3-0


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

this stuff about hird as an absolute farce. another ridiculous trial by media.

calling for him to step down is absolutely disgraceful. shame on you demetriou. guilty until proven innocent unfortunately.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mayne you dickhead. fpalm

My tips.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Loud Alarm said:


> this stuff about hird as an absolute farce. another ridiculous trial by media.


It's the way the media is going, one paper here in particular. It's "OMG SOKKAH RIOTZ" when 3 people get kicked out of an A-league game despite it having a lower ejection average than the AFL per game.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Loud Alarm said:


> everyone's favourite sanfl with a casual 106 point win tonight. rory laird is gonna be an absolute gun. chris schmidt with another 30 touch 11 clearance game


Were you there? How'd Gray go?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yes i was there

gray was good. still probably a week away, but he looks fit. wasn't as important as last week but still managed 3 majors.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Loud Alarm said:


> yes i was there
> 
> gray was good. still probably a week away, but he looks fit. wasn't as important as last week but still managed 3 majors.


Sweet.

If anything Id make him the sub next week. Probably not ready for a full AFL game just yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd keep him out until we play norwood :side:

we've already got replacements sorted for gray and dom for when they get called up. to think we're winning by 100 points without adam hartlett or travis tuck is frightening really.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> How the hell did the Bombers win that?!


Hirdy gave everyone jabs before the game 8*D


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Jobbed_Out said:


> It's the way the media is going, one paper here in particular. It's "OMG SOKKAH RIOTZ" when 3 people get kicked out of an A-league game despite it having a lower ejection average than the AFL per game.


Do not get me started on this. Its just complete and utter bullshit printed everyday. Theyll do anything to sell papers.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone remember this? :lmao


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeh great stuff


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Anybody else think that Melbourne were actually looking alright up until half time?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

THE AUSTRALIAN ROID.

melbourne were competitive to half time. just completely quit in the 3rd. looked spent.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Starting to have doubts whether John Butcher will make it as an AFL player. Had a stinker for the Magpies today.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

-WR- said:


> Starting to have doubts whether John Butcher will make it as an AFL player. Had a stinker for the Magpies today.


I guess you could say... he Butchered it?






























Ok, I'll show myself out... fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

john having similar stats to his complete hack of a brother is hilarious

they should've put butcher on mckernan for a laugh.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple HBK said:


> Anybody else think that Melbourne were actually looking alright up until half time?


Nope.

The defensive issues we have are unbelievable. And I'm specifically referring to our midfield, they just have no idea.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Had a mate of mine who's a Melbourne fan come over at half time to watch the game after being at some suburban footy. Big mistake.

It's the first time I've paid attention to Melbourne players properly and picked up on the following: 
-Colin Garland clearly lacks the basic motorskills to live, let alone be a professional AFL footballer. He is utter trash. 

-Most of the team had no idea after half time. 
Late in the game, Trengove (I think, #31) handballs it to Toumpas who is immediately tackled by about 2-3 Eagle players. There was another incident from a kick in. The ball was kicked about 5-10m to a bloke in the pocket. What would possess you to do that from a KICK OUT?

-There's also just no use in kicking it long into Mitch Clark EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. Especially when he's up against 2 blokes who took turns in picking off the long ball in. 

-Nathan Jones was the only bloke out there who could hold his head up.

The "future" is looking extremely bleak.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

31 is jack grimes.

there's players to work with. but there's also a heap that just aren't good enough. just from those who played today:

garland, n jetta, davey, sellar, byrnes, pederson and bail are all just not good enough. and then they still have dawes to come in.

didn't see the point of dropping someone like a watts, who needs all the confidence he can get, while keeping a guy like sellar or byrnes in, who aren't going to get any better than they are.

melbourne could probably also do with a coach that has half a clue.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

patton has torn his right acl. called it in the catbox earlier. poor bastard.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AwSmash said:


> Anyone remember this? :lmao


Epic!:lmao

I've seen the last two grand final shows and I thought last year's was amazing until I saw that.

I've been watching The Footy Show online the last couple of years but the last few weeks they're pulling any video of it down. The same with Footy Classified. It's proper annoying. I wanted to see Shane go up in that plane two weeks ago!

Happy I made Dean Cox captain for my fantasy team this week against the jokers.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*#BringBackRatten*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Epic!:lmao
> 
> I've seen the last two grand final shows and I thought last year's was amazing until I saw that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what was that about carltank and premiership contenders?

been purely outclassed 3 weeks running. not even getting close to it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AwSmash said:


>


Cheers for that. Wish they'd be allowed to upload the whole show. It was better than I hoped but I really wanted Sam to do it, not because it would've meant the Hawks won.

Have the challenges continued? I'm sure it was meant to be a season long thing. Great idea too BTW!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Cheers for that. Wish they'd be allowed to upload the whole show. It was better than I hoped but I really wanted Sam to do it, not because it would've meant the Hawks won.
> 
> Have the challenges continued? I'm sure it was meant to be a season long thing. Great idea too BTW!


Yep! Sam had his head stuck in a box with 24 mice :lmao.. Someone might upload it in the next few weeks. Shane Crawford did street talk this week and it was classic.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone catch the Foxtel Cup qualifying result? Seems it's as secretive as the illuminati.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

queanbeyan won by 53 points


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AwSmash said:


> Yep! Sam had his head stuck in a box with 24 mice :lmao.. Someone might upload it in the next few weeks. Shane Crawford did street talk this week and it was classic.


Just watched the Sam thing now.:lol When Crawf brought out the so called snake!!:lmao

I do love Street Talk when it's at it's best. I'll have to keep an eye out for that. Street Talk in Adelaide last year was just amazing. The one before a Melbourne game at the MCG was awesome too.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

My favorite street talk moment was when Sam was talking to some senile old guy who began talking about Bulldock back in the day. Then at the end of it he says something along the lines of now where was I going before I bumped in to you? The comedic timing was just spot on it was hilarious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i miss when the footy show wasn't complete and utter rubbish. was absolutely top shelf a year or 2 before trevor left/got sacked. after that happened i haven't bothered with it at all. it's just cringeworthy rubbish now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks Heath you utter bell end.:lmao We needed that, shite start. Pies playing well.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

It's always good seeing that prick Joffa not happy. Brilliant stuff all day from Hodge.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

treatment of walker in this game has been nothing short of revolting. held onto at literally every single contest, gets absolutely nothing.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

So that was a good 1 and a half quarter effort by us today :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you'll struggle to find a softer, weaker, bigger downhill skier than bernie vince

sando should be grabbing stiffy, jaensch, talia, brown, vince, porps and wright and trying with all his might not to choke them. at least the tribunal will make it easy to drop vince.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

My Port players firing in the Supercoach. Only wish I had tipped them.


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Disappointing performance from the pies today way too many passengers

Cloke, Fasolo and old man Hudson the only real positives form the game.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

GO THE FUCKING POWER 

I have a mega man crush on Ollie and Wingard right now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't remember if I tipped Port or not. I don't care tbh, what a great result for them. Port & Tigers 3-0, great for the league!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

8/9... Freo losing ruined my perfect score.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

What would be great for the league would be Gold Coast and GWS actually being competitive, and Melbourne showing they possess the basic skills of the game in the team.

Richmond & Port will be found out when they face the top sides.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gold Coast are stronger. Ideally they'd be a little bit more. Beating St. Kilda and within 2 points of Brisbane yesterday as well as doing alright in Sydney is a vast improvement. GWS I thought would be doing better than they are. St. Kilda thrashing them after losing to the Suns makes a big statement. Again they're playing great for the odd quarter but getting tonked the rest. It is a problem and Melbourne are a joke. If they get special treatment though as a reward for poor recruitment it would be really unfair, like rewarding failure. That's the AFL though right?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Heres hoping we lose to GWS next week so that Neeld can go piss off. We need Paul Roos.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If GWS can't beat Melbourne they need to be folded.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Tipping results up Monday afternoon/evening. Sorry guys but my eyes are popping out of my head! 

Oh and Nige™, you had Adelaide this week....much like most of us did. Bloody team cost me a perfect 9!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I thought I tipped the Crows, bugger!

GWS/Melbourne is next week?:mark: Everything gets lost with Sydney/Geelong.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Tipping results up Monday afternoon/evening. Sorry guys but my eyes are popping out of my head!
> 
> Oh and Nige™, you had Adelaide this week....much like *most of us did*. Bloody team cost me a perfect 9!



Key word there "most" not all 

Still devo Freo couldnt get up though.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> What would be great for the league would be Gold Coast and GWS actually being competitive, and Melbourne showing they possess the basic skills of the game in the team.
> 
> Richmond & Port will be found out when they face the top sides.


Adelaide finished 2nd last year? How are they not a "top side"?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

By top side I mean a side whose been up the top for the last 5 years. Come talking when Port beat the Dawks, Geelong or the scum.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

brogan getting 3 weeks is pure bullshit. i would say that it's too bloody bad on the st kilda player. HE went for the bump on brogan when brogan was running towards the bench, and because of that, HE ended up with a broken jaw.

tough luck junior, don't take on guys twice the size of you.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Got myself tickets to Sydney vs Geelong :mark:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Loud Alarm said:


> brogan getting 3 weeks is pure bullshit. i would say that it's too bloody bad on the st kilda player. HE went for the bump on brogan when brogan was running towards the bench, and because of that, HE ended up with a broken jaw.
> 
> tough luck junior, *don't take on guys twice the size of you*.


Not sure if referencing body size or jaw size.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Tipping results up Monday afternoon/evening. Sorry guys but my eyes are popping out of my head!


It's now Tuesday night 8*D


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Loud Alarm said:


> brogan getting 3 weeks is pure bullshit. i would say that it's too bloody bad on the st kilda player. HE went for the bump on brogan when brogan was running towards the bench, and because of that, HE ended up with a broken jaw.
> 
> tough luck junior, don't take on guys twice the size of you.


I was staggered he got suspended considering the Saints player initiated it


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Now just to clarify I really meant tips up Tuesday....:side:

Just a side note before I start the results, if by chance you get a score of 0 and you know you sent me your tips, please resend me the PM (as in forward your sent PM so I know you really did send them in before the deadline) and I'm more than happy to add them in.  Just added sXe's Round 2 tips in, just in case anyone asks. 


****RESULTS - ROUND 3*​Some really great results this week. Highest scores this round went to -WR- and myself who each scored 8/9.

-WR- - 8
Aussie - 8
AwSmash - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
R.Scorpio - 7
SP_10 - 7
Triple HBK - 7
BDFW - 6
Gards - 6
Lawls - 6
Loud Alarm - 6
Nige™ - 6
BULLY - 5
sXe_Maverick - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
R.Scorpio still holds the lead with 21. Closing in in second place are SP_10 and myself on 20 and in third place is BDFW with 19:

R.Scorpio - 21
Aussie - 20
SP_10 - 20
BDFW - 19
Jobbed Out - 18
Triple HBK - 18
Lawls - 18
Loud Alarm - 18
Nige™ - 18
-WR- - 17
AwSmash - 17
Gards - 17
BULLY - 17
sXe_Maverick - 14

****ROUND 4***​*Round 4 is open and the deadline is *Friday April 19 - 7.50pm*

*Friday April 19*
SCG - 7.50pm
Sydney vs. Geelong

*Saturday April 20*
Aurora Stadium - 1.45pm
Hawthorn vs. Fremantle

MCG - 2.10pm
Richmond vs. Collingwood

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
St Kilda vs. Essendon

Paterson's Stadium - 7.40pm
West Coast vs. Carlton

Metricon Stadium - 7.40pm
Gold Coast vs. Port Adelaide

*Sunday April 21*
MCG - 1.10pm
Melbourne vs. GWS
(I'm calling it now - lowest MCG attendance ever)

AAMI Stadium - 3.15pm
Adelaide vs. Western Bulldogs

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
North Melbourne vs. Brisbane

Good luck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Giants should kick the shit out of Melbourne, and then it's bye bye Neeldy!

and yes that attendance will be very pathetic, after going to a Collingwood Vs Carlton match with 85,0000-90,000+ and then seeing a game like GWS vs Melbourne.. it's fucking eerie


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

This should be a tremendous round, tight games everywhere


----------



## JoeyFlyin (Dec 23, 2012)

We are gonna fuck Richmond up this week. Cant wait to roundhouse kick every Richmond fan I know at 5.15 on Saturday arvo.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

JoeyFlyin said:


> We are gonna fuck Richmond up this week. Cant wait to roundhouse kick every Richmond fan I know at 5.15 on Saturday arvo.


I wouldnt be so quick to assume that. Richmond seem to be finally on the way up and I wouldnt be surprised if they knocked Collingwood off. (Even though I tipped the Pies)

Gone a few risky tips this week actually.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

We can't draft right, we can't develop right, we can't dope right, sack everybody ffs.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

No offense to the MFC, but I feel extremely bad for Toumpas right now.

Melbourne arent known for developing players, and with the way they are at the moment I feel like his career is going to be wasted away at the Dees especially for a kid with so much potential.

I wonder if he regrets extending his contract before even playing a game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm kinda excited to be going to the Swans vs Cats tomorrow night. Not sure what to expect


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone else watching the footy show?

I'm flying to Melbourne tomorrow  watching Essendon vs St Kilda! Bloody pumped!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

My Supercoach Draft side is now a vastly different side to the one I actually drafted.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

laird debuting on sunday

absolutely stoked for him. been in ripping form for us.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

What a joke of a performance by Sydney. They'd kick a goal or two and let Geelong hit back straight away. The defense were absolutely useless. Not looking like a premiership team.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> What a joke of a performance by Sydney. They'd kick a goal or two and let Geelong hit back straight away. The defense were absolutely useless. Not looking like a premiership team.


I actually think they have looked pretty good considering they are far from peaking yet. Although I wish I used that logic when I tipped.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

R.Scorpio said:


> I actually think they have looked pretty good considering they are far from peaking yet. Although I wish I used that logic when I tipped.


That's true, but they were nowhere near as good as they were against the Kangaroos last week.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Best mate of mine from Primary School a late inclusion for the Dockers today. Tanner Smith, key defender, has the job of stopping Buddy and Roughy along with Dawson. Could get ugly.. Best of luck to him.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I hate Eddie McGuire's guts, but I'm definitely watching Collingwood/Richmond in EDTV. :mark: Really hoping that Richmond win.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

farcical doesn't even to begin to describe this fucking website.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.afl.com.au/news/2013-04-20/live-saturday-football

best i can do


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Cloke tearing Rance a new asshole


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Birchall 37 touches... lolwut


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

watching cloke and swan tear teams apart is just ridiculous

goddard's started on fire, 7 touches, 5 tackles and a goal in the 1st.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Triple HBK said:


> Birchall 37 touches... lolwut


Words cannot describe how bloody brilliant that man is.  But in all seriousness, I really wish Hawthorn could play 4 quarters of football. It frustrates the SHIT out of me watching them slack off...usually in the third quarter too!

Hey Trips, any word on Schoenmakers? Was it a hyper extension or are they thinking ACL?

And Richmond have just shown that they can't handle the big stage again. Looks like they were completely shut down by an undermanned Collingwood in the second half. 9th again by the looks of it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not really. cloke took it away from them in the 3rd. beyond that it was a pretty even game. they should play finals


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Likely ACL:
http://www.hawthornfc.com.au/news/2013-04-20/schoey-facing-long-layoff.workstation


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Fair call. I didn't watch most of the game as the Hawks were on. I was only keeping up with the scores. The parts I did watch they looked like they were being outplayed hence I made my comment.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Westhoff dominating like normal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

david swallow isn't a bead of sweat on his brother's ballsack in terms of ability.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Game we've got televised over here is Eagles/Blues.

West Coast 3.14 at HT.(N)

Carlton bastards taking full advantage too.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

That is the best game I've seen Cloke play


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Great 3rd quarter by the pies today, loved watching Cloke monster rance.

 not choosing Birchall in my SuperCoach team.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

First time this year: and why not celebrate our first win even if we are 1-3? A win over the eagles in the house of pain is massive.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Eagles 0-3 in Perth this year!:lmao

Tips gone to shit so far.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

4/6 so far, one of my better weeks this season


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Only 3 for me after stupidly backing Richmond. The Tigers can fuck off from now on.:cussin:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

4-0 baby 

Real challenge comes next week against the Eagles


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

-WR- said:


> 4-0 baby
> 
> Real challenge comes next week against the Eagles


Melbourne :lol
GWS :lol
Adelaide :lol
Gold Coast :lol

Their season :side:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Did you enjoy the Swans game the other night? First quarter was nuts!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

First quarter was great, but then it kinda dulled out until Geelong's 3rd quarter rampage.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

SP_10 said:


> Great 3rd quarter by the pies today, loved watching Cloke monster rance.
> 
> not choosing Birchall in my SuperCoach team.


Could've been worse... You could've had Josh Caddy on the field. 1 fucking point. :bs:

Also, 3-1 and back in the top 4... We're still here folks!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Could've been worse... You could've had Josh Caddy on the field. 1 fucking point. :bs:


Would it be a bad time to say it's better than nothing?:side:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Melbourne :lol
> GWS :lol
> Adelaide :lol
> Gold Coast :lol
> ...


As much as I dislike our cross-town rivals, Adelaide aren't a bad team. I don't see how a team with Taylor Walker, Patrick Dangerfield, and Rory Sloane can be laughable. Tbh I just think they're just lacking another big man key forward to take pressure of Walker.

Plus you cant take credit away from how far Port have come. Its a whole new positive vibe at the footy club after the massive turn over of players and staff last year. The players look like they're enjoying their footy again.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Come on GWS,one more quarter, rid us of this tool of a coach


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

If you fire Neeld.. who would be a good chance to be your coach?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Melbourne fpalm Why'd I tip you

Edit: nevermind they actually won


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

They're up by 7.

Edit: How funny is Sentena O'Ailphin getting 5 goals for the giants? Just proves how shit house Melbourne's backline is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

did the gws/take byrnes out of sc double. this result was always on the cards.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck off GWS, just fuck right off. This is garbage, meaningless win to cover for no direction.

As for good choice for coach, someone who has some tactical nous as I still legit believe it's how we play that's the big factor in why we suck so bad. Roos would be the dream but that ain't happening.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

This last quarter from Melbourne. Holy shit.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

From 3AW: Melbourne has just made Club History for their best quarter in history.

Wow.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

eat a dick melbourne

eat a dick.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow great win by melbourne they've really turned their season around maybe this is the start of great things for melbourne.










































:troll


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Garbage, meaningless win. I hope we enjoyed beating a bunch kids for a quarter.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Melbourne you pieces of shit. Making my tips even worse. fpalm


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I tipped Melbourne 8*D


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

R.Scorpio said:


> Garbage, meaningless win. I hope we enjoyed beating a bunch kids for a quarter.


And the award for most cynical poster in this thread goes to...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

crouch is going to be an absolute star

belting the dogs. they havent kicked a goal since the 1st. otten, dicky hendo, danger, sloane, thommo and dougie all great.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Such a shame Majak Daw had to come off.. he was looking absolutely superb. He should be one of the best forwards in the league within a few years. He's insanely ripped too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he needs to make sure he doesn't just become a highlight reel guy though.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

The Crows/Dogs game was one of the worst footy matches I have ever watched in my life. Snooze fest.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Menzel


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he'll retire by 25. 4 knee reco's at 21 is shattering.

his brother has the same problems too. already had a knee reco or two and he's 19 from memory.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Still not sure how I won my games this week. Trailed Crawford's side by 600 going into Sunday's games and won by 3, and trailed Hawthorn Victory by 300+ going into Sunday and won. #comebackkings


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

In other news, my domination begins


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

My Supercoach sides are both fucked. Calling it now.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Get Westhoff in your supercoach teams now. Hinkley has re-invented him, he's like what Jack Watts should be.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

-WR- said:


> Get Westhoff in your supercoach teams now. Hinkley has re-invented him, he's like what Jack Watts should be.


I have him, and it was watts I traded out for him a couple weeks ago :


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm winning Supercoach this year.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

-WR- said:


> Get Westhoff in your supercoach teams now. Hinkley has re-invented him, he's like what Jack Watts should be.


Traded him in Friday afternoon and I'm so glad I did! 

****ROUND 4 - RESULTS***​*Unbelievable, already a month into the season! Awesome results in the tipping saw a massive 6 of you all score 7/9 which was the highest score of the round. Congratulations to BDFW, BULLY, Jobbed Out, R.Scorpio, sXe_Maverick and Triple HBK. 

BDFW - 7
BULLY - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
R.Scorpio - 7
sXe_Maverick - 7
Triple HBK - 7
Lawls - 6
Nige™ - 6
SP_10 - 6
-WR- - 6
Aussie - 5
AwSmash - 5
Loud Alarm - 5
Gards - 0

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
After this round, R.Scorpio holds the lead with 28. In second place are BDFW and SP_10 with 26 and in third place are Jobbed Out, Triple HBK and myself on 25:

R.Scorpio - 28
BDFW - 26
SP_10 - 26
Jobbed Out - 25
Triple HBK - 25
Aussie - 25
BULLY - 24
Lawls - 24
Nige™ - 24
-WR- - 23
Loud Alarm - 23
AwSmash - 22
sXe_Maverick - 21
Gards - 17

****ROUND 5 - ANZAC ROUND***​*As always this is a very special round. We reflect and remember the brave men and women from days past and present. And we now also have the first ever game to be played outside Australia for premiership points. 

Deadline for tipping this round will be *Thursday April 25th - 2.40pm*

*Thursday April 25*
MCG - 2.40pm
Essendon vs. Collingwood

Westpac Stadium (Wellington, New Zealand) - 5.50pm
St Kilda vs. Sydney

*Friday April 26*
Paterson's Stadium - 8.45pm
Fremantle vs. Richmond

*Saturday April 27*
Manuka Oval - 1.45pm
GWS vs. Gold Coast

MCG - 4.40pm
Carlton vs. Adelaide

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Geelong

AAMI Stadium - 7.45pm
Port Adelaide vs. West Coast

*Sunday April 28*
Gabba - 3.15pm
Brisbane vs. Melbourne

MCG - 4.40pm
Hawthorn vs. North Melbourne

Good luck. 

Lest We Forget.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Always awesome watching the Anzac day game even if I don't barrack for both teams and don't really like them both that much ahaha
This is probably the best moment in Anzac Day Game history:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I really hope Essendon get over the top, for Hirdy!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well if Essendon are down they can just get a little boost to victory


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I hope Essendone lose so if Port win they go top


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Go you bombers!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great win for the Bombers, big win. They should be tested. . .


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

These 4th quarter fade outs are worrying. We look like nothing compared the 2010/11 seasons, no hunger no fight no nothing. The way it looks we will finish 5-8 and won't be much of a threat in September.


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

:cuss: Toovey's ACL injury

I think that's the 5th player in 2 years for collingwood.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Let's face it, it's only Toovey. It could've been a whole lot worse.


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think Toove’s going down is one the worst possible outcome because it effects the weakest part of our team the backline. He's the only reliable defender who can shut down small and mid-size forwards, it means that Jordan Russell who has played horrible the last few games may keep his spot in the team or they will have to move harry O into the backline and no Collingwood fan want's to see that.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Toovey is a massive loss.

On the other hand, had a little chuckle reading this:

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...prank-goes-wrong/story-e6frg6n6-1226629932629



> *TWO Geelong footballers were intercepted by police at gunpoint after a prank went wrong.*
> 
> Young midfielders Billie Smedts and Josh Caddy were intercepted by police late Wednesday afternoon after being seen wearing balaclavas and trying to break into a house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Jordan Russell went full retard yesterday.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

saying it's only toovey is like saying it's only grant birchall.

very important player. good to see the new rules introduced by the afl are helping keep injuries down as promised.

:hayden3


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Collingwood should learn that Russell kicking in from the backline is suicide.
And Lol @ Smedts & Caddy, fucking idiots :lol


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Loud Alarm said:


> saying it's only toovey is like saying it's only grant birchall.


This. 

Both very underrated players in the grand scheme of things but pivotal to the structures of their teams in the roles they play off of half back.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

fpalm @ the Geelong players.

fpalm @ the commentators last night saying the crowd was low due to not enough planes being available to fly people over to NZ.

Seems as though Essendon are an actual force this year, well, at the start anyway. They still have their annual mid-season fade out awaiting them.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Geelong to put them back in their box and start a slump.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:lmao 

disgraceful goal umpiring


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lol @ that goal umpire, that was going in for a goal :lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

dat goal umpire.

hahahahaha.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Can somebody link the Goal Umpire mishap here? I bloody missed it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Can somebody link the Goal Umpire mishap here? I bloody missed it.


http://www.afl.com.au/match-centre/2013/5/fre-v-rich


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

The Richmond butthurt from that was hilarious.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Richmond deserved to lose anyway. Vickery should have marked it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so what was that about gws being better than the gold coast?

ablett amazing per usual, dixon and o'meara too.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I must say, Ablett Jr is the best player in the game.
Sheer brilliance, well overtaken his old man now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jesus christ we are so bad. lazy, disinterested, can't hit a target.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and there goes walker's knee. season over for us.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

That was hard to watch.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Tex Walker, ACL? That is massive. I gotta trade another foward holy shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

get on carlton > 60 points now. this is going to be a massacre

no chance of finals now. been pillaged by the expansion clubs + tiprat in kpp, a forward line of johnston/jenkins doesn't seem like one to kick match winning scores.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

When's the investigation into the growing amount of ACL injuries gonna start?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's all about making the game faster. players bodies can't cope. imagine how bad it will be if the interchange cap goes through

the continued fascination of the afl making the game faster is killing the players. they're human beings, not machines. there's only so far you can push a body before it breaks down.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Calm down everyone it's just a strain not acl.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

now brown's injured too

ALL THE LUCK


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

umps seem to have stuck their houses on carlton

appalling. we're playing like shit, no need to gift carlton even more goals.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel for Adelaide. They only had 1 player to rotate and the umpires didn't help them much either.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there needs to some sort of inquiry set up to investigate the thievery against thompson.

holding, high, a mark. pick one. picked none. give a free kick and 50 against him too. killed the game. cheers umps

1st quarter cost us. decent effort without our best forward, no brown after half time and against 25 players. sickening.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Did alright the crows, they are still a quality side even if they didn't win tonight.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

So much admiration for Port right now


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Well done Port, great game. We took Neeld over Hinkley, so much fail from us it's sad


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So chuffed for Port. Great win, amazing comeback. 7/7 (At least I think)

Westhoff had a great week when I put him in my fantasy team and Bartel has a blinder. Tex Walker too having a nightmare.fpalm


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

What a great comeback!
Well done, Port (Y)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

6/7 I think, fucking peptide Bombers


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

FUCKKKKKKKK YESSSSSSSSS

GO YOU POWAHHHHHHH


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Max Bailey up and about!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Did not deserve ANYTHING from that tonight.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Didn't see it. The only streams this season are from ESPN UK and it wasn't on this morning. There seems to be a major crackdown on AFL games & shows this year. The Footy Show, Footy Classified get pulled down. Not happy.:cuss:

I do feel for North. They're a good side playing some real good footy with a horrible draw, but they can't sustain it for a full game. 4/5 is a good return but a tough game against Sydney still to come soon. Adelaide next week over there won't be easy but if we play well we should win with the way they're going right now.

9/9 I think. I'm sure I went for Port. Essendon was the only tough one for me. Watch me be wrong!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige, just curious, did you use to live in Australia? I've always wanted to ask how you know your footy despite being up in England.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.Scorpio said:


> Nige, just curious, did you use to live in Australia? I've always wanted to ask how you know your footy despite being up in England.


No, came across it channel hopping one Friday morning late 2009. It was a Carlton game but can't remember who they played. It was on a channel called Setanta Sports, a subscription one we had for minor Premier League & foreign games. There was and still is no advertising of it over here outside of the channel it's on, now ESPN UK. You have to watch it to know about it.

When the season started again in 2010 I watched more if it and the Hawks were on a lot and I grew an attachment to then because they were the ones I saw the most of, and liked. Collingwood, Geelong & St. Kilda were the top teams then. I didn't know Hawthorn were a massive club, just another club who went on to get whooped by Freo in the first round of finals.

I went over to Melbourne two years ago, almost exactly two years ago. I saw three games in my time there. Carlton/St. Kilda at Etihad on Monday night, Geelong/Collingwood mark on the Friday and Hawks/St. Kilda on Sunday afternoon. I was going to get down to the Docklands for Melbourne & North on the Saturday but I couldn't be bothered! That Geelong/Pies clash just was epic to be there.

If it wasn't so far away or I could get a BLOODY VISA I'd be there every weekend!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nige you should check out VIPBox. It's an awesome stream site with several sports on it and in good quality. More than enough to whet your appetite for the dawks and AFL.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome story Nige. Pretty cool hearing about non Australians finding Aussie Rules and becoming big fans. And to then go that step further and watch the Footy related shows is awesome.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Nige you should check out VIPBox. It's an awesome stream site with several sports on it and in good quality. More than enough to whet your appetite for the dawks and AFL.


I did use it but my server denies me access. I can still get a lot of games on ESPN UK. There's not really been a time I've missed out on a game. The games that are screened here are at the times you can watch, usually your night games. The ones that aren't are like 2-5am.

It's missing out on The Footy Show that really winds me up.



R.Scorpio said:


> Awesome story Nige. Pretty cool hearing about non Australians finding Aussie Rules and becoming big fans. And to then go that step further and watch the Footy related shows is awesome.


I wish it was advertised more because it's such a great sport that I'm sure if people saw it they'd love it. It's far better than NFL. Because that's on Sky and the terrestrial channels a lot, it's more popular. How people can watch that shit I don't know. There was the Port/Bulldogs game over here last summer but I only knew about it because of the AFL website. It got a brief mention on Sky Sports News over here, only because they were training in the background when talking about a cricket story.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well walker has officially been confirmed as doing his acl

been an absolute shithouse year for the afc. tiprat saga, losing draft picks, suspensions galore, a massive loss of form and now practically our only avenue for goal gone for the rest of the season

put your house on us missing the 8, and coping an absolute belting this week. 10 goals at the very least.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It happens every year, a team unexpectedly falls out of the top 4/or 5th in some cases and it just happens out no where
and every year with that happening there is always a team that comes out from the darkness and becomes a top 4 side.

It's happened to West Coast when they were wooden spooners to top 4 the next year, , Bulldogs in 2010 and 2011 (top 4 to bottom of ladder) and happened to Carlton (5th to 12th..?) in 2011 and 2012.. now it seems to be the side is Adelaide & West Coast this year.
Seems like the uprisers are Essendon & Port at the moment, but I'm just waiting for Port to just drop dramatically, I have no hope in them doing anything this year IMO even if they are 5-0. But I have been wrong before.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry for double post, but just got a rumor that Nic Naitanui is going to be rushed in the side for the Eagles.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

13 players are currently out with ACL injuries. Just absolute bullshit. AFL wake up and slow the game down! Watched Tex go down with that knee.....just horrifying. 

Rioli's out for 7-8 weeks with another torn hamstring. Add Sewell (god I hope he's back this week), Suckling, Schoenmakers, and Whitecross and that's a scary injury list. 

Working on the tipping now and will have them up soon.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I honestly dont see how an interchange cap is going to help this at all.......


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****RESULTS - ROUND 5***​*Another round done and we have some clever tippers in our midst. AwSmash and Nige both tipped a perfect 9 this week so huge congratulations to you both! 

AwSmash - 9
Nige™ - 9
BULLY - 8
Lawls - 8
sXe_Maverick - 8
-WR- - 8
Aussie - 7
Kiz - 7
R.Scorpio - 7
Triple HBK - 7
Jobbed Out - 6
SP_10 - 6
BDFW - 5

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
R.Scorpio still holds the lead with 35. Nige's perfect round has jumped him to second place with 33 and in third place seems to be a growing group of us with BULLY, Lawls, Triple HBK, SP_10 and myself on 32:

R.Scorpio - 35
Nige™ - 33
BULLY - 32
Lawls - 32
Aussie - 32
Triple HBK - 32
SP_10 - 32
AwSmash - 31
-WR- - 31
Jobbed Out - 31
BDFW - 31
Kiz - 30
sXe_Maverick - 29

****ROUND 6***​*Round 6 is now open and the deadline is *Friday May 3 - 7.50pm*.

*Friday May 3*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
Collingwood vs. St Kilda

*Saturday May 4*
Etihad Stadium - 1.45pm
Essendon vs. GWS

Blundstone Arena - 2.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Port Adelaide

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Adelaide vs. Hawthorn

MCG - 7.40pm
Richmond vs. Geelong

Metricon Stadium - 7.40pm
Gold Coast vs. Fremantle

*Sunday May 5*
SCG - 1.10pm
Sydney vs. Brisbane

MCG - 3.15pm
Carlton vs. Melbourne

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Western Bulldogs

Good luck.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Last? How very Giants of me


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Perfect tipping round, top of the Super Coach league and back-to-back wins in the fantasy draft. Good week.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Perfect tipping round, top of the Super Coach league and back-to-back wins in the fantasy draft. Good week.


Not bad for a pom :troll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fucking fyfe ruining my supercoach before it's even started.

and to a smaller extent goodes.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BULLY said:


> Not bad for a pom :troll


Well I didn't want to say it tbh.wen

It's bad enough you're going to get a battering in The Ashes again this summer too!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

It's all about what happens in August in Supercoach Nige.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how fucking stupid are fremantle?

fyfe suspended for one game, against gold coast

for christ knows what reason they decide to appeal it

now likely to miss 2, gold coast and now collingwood.

seriously, have him miss against the gold coast. who cares? but to appeal against that (was never going to get off) is just moronic.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Rumour going around that Malthouse wants Daisy Thomas at the blues. His contract ends at the end of the season.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

fyfe, goodes, crouch, gibbs all gone for SC fml.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Yep lost Crouch, Gibbs and Glass (Although Glass was just making up the numbers)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Rumour going around that Malthouse wants Daisy Thomas at the blues. His contract ends at the end of the season.


I'm not sure why. We need more talls and key position players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

glass got off, as he should've. nothing in that at all.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

What's the go with Crouch?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I'm not sure why. We need more talls and key position players.


Well it's a thing when Malthouse was coaching the pies, he used to kick the footy before a game, and he had a personal connection with Daisy Thomas and they used to kick to eachother before the game. Maybe Malthouse wants his boy at the blues, just like how he wanted Travis Cloke at the blues last year. I honestly wouldn't mind it if it wasn't for the loss of money and I wouldn't know what to do with him, he's obviously talented.. but we have enough players like him. If I was Greg Swann right now I'd be trying to put the money towards trying to make a play for Buddy Franklin, or some other tall foward in the market at the end of the year.



sXe_Maverick said:


> What's the go with Crouch?


Hamstring injury I'm pretty sure, 2 weeks, he'll be back the week after this i'm pretty sure.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

You can get in line behind Freo, GWS and Adelaide for Buddy. Cough up the cash up front too.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Ill give you Nick Salter


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

You've already given us Burgoyne, Guerra and Al Clarkson... You've given us enough over the past 10 years


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple HBK said:


> You've already given us Burgoyne, Guerra and Al Clarkson... You've given us enough over the past 10 years


Don't forget the reason you won the 08 grandfinal as well. Fat men that can kick like gods :faint:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

R.Scorpio said:


> Don't forget the reason you won the 08 grandfinal as well. Fat men that can kick like gods :faint:


Leave Buddy alone 8*D


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

piggy franklin


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

This player ratings system they're bringing in is absolute bullshit. Why do players even have to be rated? (It might help the shitty ratings on AFL Live, but still..)

Hopefully Ken Hinkley is well enough to coach Port in Round 7. He's done a superb job so far.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Commetti shouting "An unlikely bulky hero!" will be forever etched in my memory.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

> AFL CEO Andrew Demetriou has accused rival clubs of spreading rumours and lies about the Essendon performance-enhancing drugs saga.
> 
> As Essendon players prepare for next week's interviews with the Australian Sports Anti-Doping Authority over the alleged use of illegal substances at the club last year, Demetriou said he knew for a "fact" that other clubs were actively seeking to discredit the Bombers.
> 
> ...


http://www.heraldsun.com.au/afl/tea...ing-drug-rumours/story-e6frf9l6-1226634511183

Carltank is one of the teams I'd guess.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Well you can't blame them if they're accused of taking the drugs and are 5-0 to start the season, much like the start to last season as well (4-1).

Fickle minds perpetrate fickle stories.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

demetriou should shut the fuck up

how about him calling for hird to quit based on nothing? fucking hypocrite.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kossie with a cheap shot away from the ball. Saints should get rid of him anyway he's fucking useless. How he's been playing at the top level for so long is beyond me.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just got home to see koshitske with another supreme effort of stupid thuggery. how this hack could make 200 games is astounding. he's shit. absolute shit.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kiz said:


> just got home to see koshitske with another supreme effort of stupid thuggery. how this hack could make 200 games is astounding. he's shit. absolute shit.


Remember against Richmond when he shanked the ball right infront and missed a sitter? He took a bloody patch of grass with him! :lmao


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Justin Koschitzke was a #2 draft pick. Fact.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And he had an easy shot tonight and shanked to the right and missed everything as well.

Useless prick is just dead weight and a liability, he's better at getting injured than scoring goals

Anyway fair play to Collingwood they looked far more threatening in the second half when they got creative and came up through the middle and opened up the forward line instead of just playing safe and inching their way up the boundary line which is what they were doing in the first half. Too predictable.

Another solid effort from Cloke too big and too strong for most defenders. Just needs to sort out his radar, missed a few easy ones he should have converted.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

got to see this happen in front of me last night










best mark i've seen live.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

St Lolda :lmao


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Wasn't a pretty performance last night, pies sprayed so many set shots it wasn't funny. But got the 4 points, I'll take that any day.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tambling and mckernan in the same team

put your house on 10 goals plus. this is going to be a massacre.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dangerfield playing a absolute blinder. Keeping the crows in this. Easily the best man on the ground so far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tambling being delisted at half time wouldn't be the worst thing to happen. absolute garbage

team being carried by danger. easily the best on the ground so far. need it to continue and guys like lyons, kerridge, otten and brown to get into it more.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

38-15 in favour of North today with free kicks wow


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

horseshit free and 50 against thompson is going to cost us the game isn't it.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Complete shite between 1/4 and 3/4 times. Didn't occur to Clarkson to give Dangerfield an opponent obviously. Gibson was immense down back, making up for Guerra's constant clusterfucks. Put us under any pressure and we fall to shit again. Late goal burst halfway through the last won it for us.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

-WR- said:


> 38-15 in favour of North today with free kicks wow


Makes you wonder why the umpires even get a week about them.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I know right for it being umpire appreciation week they're sure taking advantage of it.

Fucking green maggots.

I already hate North and for the Umps to ruin what would have been a good game just makes it worse.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

6/6 (Y)


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Also 6/6

Pretty easy round.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

9/9


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

8/9

picked port :side:

also :lol @ my SC team barely reaching 1700 points on 1695 atm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gonna hit close to 2100 with docherty out. pendles, danger, gablett, shaw, jbart, cox and swanny all scoring tremendously.

:lol ended up with 2100 exactly.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

9/9 :hb

Easy round aside from North/Port


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I've given up on Supercoach. I'm absolutly clueless


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

9/9 tipping and 1793 in SC. Thankfully I played an autofill side this week to win. Won my draft match as well.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Back to back 9's.:yes

Was a really easy round this one though tbf. Only close one was North/Port. Freo with injuries to Gold Coast didn't concern me too much and Richmond were never going to beat Geelong.

SuperCoach might be bad this week though, wasn't going well yesterday. Zorko being a prick again after a 150 last week getting my hopes up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-05-04/silverlock-screamer/4669964?section=sa

i digress, one of the best marks i've had the pleasure of seeing live.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

One week for striking enaldo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

2 suspensions for 2 morons

koshitzke is very lucky to only get 2.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

More waiting for Waite.

Next round should be a lot more difficult to tip with a lot of evenly matched sides playing each other and the majority of the lesser fancied sides playing at home which can sometimes spring an upset or two.

Edit: Kossie only got two? They're having a laugh. Keep the cunt in Sandringham for the rest of the year anyway.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kosi should've never stepped foot in the AFL. He seriously wouldn't get a game in any other club than St Kilda. Not even GWS would want him.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lmao at kosi only getting two weeks


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i must say im amazed franklin didnt get a week for what he did to otten. incredibly dangerous and irresponsible.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's the poster child though Kiz, what do you expect?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Surprised to see Buddy get off it. He might as well have had a two game ban the last couple of weeks. At least we can win without him scoring or the team in general playing that well. Just doing enough to get over the line. Sydney will be tough next week. Friday night should be a cracker too. Hope the Cats smash the Bombers.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

They won't move Friday Nights match to the MCG. Kinda gay. If they had it at the G they could get about 80,000 I reckon


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Contract with Etihad is why they can't move it.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

As a neutral couldn't care less where the game is played. Hope Geelong destroy Essendon, although I can see Essendon winning and it ultimately meaning very little.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 6 - RESULTS***​*Well....that was a pretty predictable week for us! In what has to be a record for tipping here, 9 people tipped a perfect score this week and the remaining 4 finished with 8 which isn't a bad effort. Huge congratulations goes to BDFW, Bullseye, Jobbed Out, Kiz, R.Scorpio, SP_10 and -WR-. Also AwSmash and Nige have even more reason to brag with a perfect score 2 weeks straight.  It will be very interesting to see if they can pull off a hat trick this week. 

AwSmash - 9
BDFW - 9
Bullseye - 9
Jobbed Out - 9
Kiz - 9
Nige™ - 9
R.Scorpio - 9
SP_10 - 9
-WR- - 9
Aussie - 8
BULLY - 8
Lawls - 8
Triple HBK - 8

*PROGRESSIVE SCORES:*
No ties on the podium this week with R.Scorpio holding strong in first place with 44. In second place is Nige with 42 and in third is SP_10 with 41. Also for the record, I haven't screwed up (I don't think) but there are 8 of us in 4th place!! 

R.Scorpio - 44
Nige™ - 42
SP_10 - 41
AwSmash - 40
BDFW - 40
Jobbed Out - 40
-WR- - 40
Aussie - 40
BULLY - 40
Lawls - 40
Triple HBK - 40
Kiz - 39
Bullseye - 38

****ROUND 7****​Round 7 is open and the deadline is *Friday May 10 - 7.50pm*. 

*Friday May 10*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
Geelong vs. Essendon

*Saturday May 11*
AAMI Stadium - 1.45pm
Port Adelaide vs. Richmond

Gabba - 2.10pm
Brisbane vs. West Coast

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. North Melbourne

MCG - 7.40pm
Hawthorn vs. Sydney

Paterson's Stadium - 7.40pm
Fremantle vs. Collingwood

*Sunday 12 May*
Skoda Stadium - 1.10pm
GWS vs. Adelaide

MCG - 4.40pm
Melbourne vs. Gold Coast

*Monday May 13*
Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
St Kilda vs. Carlton

Good luck.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TheAussieRocket said:


> They won't move Friday Nights match to the MCG. Kinda gay. If they had it at the G they could get about 80,000 I reckon


Melbourne/GWS at the G and this at Etihad? There's been some big games at the Eithad like us & Essendon when they could get more in the G. Typical AFL madness.

Also, no way in fuck am I getting 9 this weekend. Too many close games.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I fucked up my tips. No way in hell I thought Adelaide were going to beat Hawthorn. (although they did come close) 

Fuck sake. :bully3


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nonetheless Essendon vs Geelong is going to be brilliant hopefully. GOAT match i'm predicting, but I think Geelong are taking it.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Tipped Geelong


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

premiership favourites

they're just such a good team. chris scott has them playing brilliant footy. they had something like 11 guys under 50 matches too. motlop doesn't get enough love.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeh it's ridiculous how long Geelong have been up for. They made a preliminary final in 04 so that's like a decade where they were top 8ish and most of that was very much in the top couple. I almost tipped Essendon too. Don't think Essendon are better than Geelong but for a home and away game Geelong having the odd loss can happen.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Watch Essendon plummet now. They will still make the 8 though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

And so, the annual Essendon flop, begins again :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Getting on Geelong to win the flag now before the price gets any lower. I don't see anyone stopping them. Great performance from mid Q2 today. Absolutely awesome.



Kiz said:


> premiership favourites
> 
> they're just such a good team. chris scott has them playing brilliant footy. they had something like 11 guys under 50 matches too. *motlop doesn't get enough love.*


This. He's class. The only thing today was he missed two golden chances right in front. Other than that he was superb.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> And so, the annual Essendon flop, begins again :lol


by losing to the best team of the last decade?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Time to welcome Peptides United back to reality.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I like Peptides Power better. That or bunch of fucking drug cheats. Either or really.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

With Cotchin out I tipped Port, stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.Scorpio said:


> With Cotchin out I tipped Port, stupid stupid stupid


You're not alone! I couldn't choose between Freo & Collingwood either, left that until the end and went with the Pies. Bad day for me, 3 wrong.

Great win for us. Good to see the goal review still a joke. I still can't get over the lack of a review in the Tigers/Dockers game a few weeks ago when it bounced off the umpire behind the line! If you can't get the right cameras to tell, just don't bother. Boundary umpires practically overruling goal umpires too.fpalm

6-1 for us brilliant given we played last year's other top 8 teams. Next three are formalities. 9-1.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Piss poor performance by Swans tonight. Hawks played really well, but we were a joke. Jesse White shouldn't even be near the top 22 and not enough of our star players stood up and played a good game of footy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

another shitter in supercoach

knights injured, heath subbed, neade shit, swan/pendles below par and mumford a withdrawl.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

We may have gotten the points tonight but it's just not as good as a flag.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> We may have gotten the points tonight but it's just not as good as a flag.


True dat. Beat them at the SCG and that was bigger than this, still means nothing at the end of the day does it other than 4 points?

Love that a Carlton win on Monday (the game I was at two years ago, two years ago today I went out ) will put the Blues ahead of Nathan's Pies! Bucks > Mick:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well i reckon tommy lynch has his spot wrapped up for next week

3 goals in the 2nd, 6 in the 3rd with 4 mins of the 3rd still left. amazing.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiz said:


> well i reckon tommy lynch has his spot wrapped up for next week
> 
> 3 goals in the 2nd, 6 in the 3rd with 4 mins of the 3rd still left. amazing.


Absolute gun. Anyone know how much he is on SC? Considering trading him in this week.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

262k but his price will go up.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

He's still probably worth it. Been consistently good so far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TEN FOR TOMMY


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I tipped us. How have i not learned after 7 years fpalm


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

It's all about Monday night now. Should be an interesting match!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Wayne Carey ripping into Melbourne on Triple M. Saying they were better off staying at home and watching gossip girl.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

was upsetting to see swans lose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

insane to think so called 'experts' thought gws were further than gc along the line. lunacy. gws' recruitment of the lack of senior bodies coming back to bite them big time. rhys palmer should get a game for his dirty little punch to danger too.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*T. Lynch FC 10. 2 (62) def. GWS 7.10 (52)*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

gws are horseshit


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Those Gold cunts






How's the fuck all crowd?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i guess that's what happens when you say coast and suns at the same time


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kiz said:


> i guess that's what happens when you say coast and suns at the same time


I just want Karmichael Hunt to poll atleast one vote so Demetriou can say K. Hunt. :lmao


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

The demons should just fold right now.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Paul Roos to coach the Dees in 2014.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd kill myself if I was a Melbourne supporter.

Feel for the fans.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Destiny said:


> I'd kill myself if I was a Melbourne supporter.
> 
> Feel for the fans.


Nah you wouldn't, but your love and interest in the sport may wane. These days i just wait for big games or finals to be up for. One day, one day we will be back. 2021 Premiers, pencil it in now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gotta take the bad with the good.

luckily football is cyclical. melbourne will be up and about again in a few years. just need to make the right decision. starts at the top. need a winner in as a coach too.

wouldn't be the worst call imo to sound out choco. always thought he was a good coach. gws got sheedy and he's got them playing the right way, regardless of the blowouts. melbourne just need to start again.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Epic Super Coach fuck up is going to cost me first defeat by a few points. Dixon out late Saturday night/Sunday morning my time and I checked my team who to stick in and I inexplicably took out Stevenson as an emergency somehow thinking he's not playing, then when it was too late realised it was Pittard who's injured not him.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay my team this week except for the outs and Nick Macelski the only player who performed shithouse. Viney finally back in form, and with Mumford out Majak Daw comes in.

Still to play Judd & Jamison.. I hope Jamo will just own Riewoldt tomorrow.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hartlett had an absolute shitter this week. Vlastuin, Daw & Terlich all done really well. I knew I should've picked Danger as captain ahead of Ablett. If I'd have done that I would've won even with the Stevenson emergency fuck up.

Fucking Zorko needs to sort his shit out. I think he's going this week. Putting Westhoff in too was a bad move. Lynch is going out of my draft team. I never should've ditched Walters.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Doing alright in SC, shocking in the draft league. Hope Judd has a huge one tonight.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson, Fuck you Hampson.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

big boy mcevoy x 31

fucking kill me. or darce. or bt. preferably both. painfully and slowly. cunts.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kiz said:


> big boy mcevoy x 31
> 
> fucking kill me. or darce. or bt. preferably both. painfully and slowly. cunts.


He's like the Michael Cole of the AFL. Brucey & BT gotta go.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Ben McEvoy drinking game: drink everytime BT calls him "big boy"


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fucking robbed due to a blatant push in the back and head high tackle not being paid. 

Still, can't fault the effort of Carlton showed plenty of heart in that last quarter. 

6/9 for the week. Could be worse I suppose.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Atleast Blues made a comeback in the end. Decent effort considering how many injuries there were in the game and how fucked our bench was.



Triple HBK said:


> Ben McEvoy drinking game: drink everytime BT calls him "big boy"


Found this pisser on facebook


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just a casual 2039 in the draft game :brodgers


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 7 - RESULTS****​It has become apparent I need to sort my priorities when I've gotten out of bed at 1.00am because I've forgotten to post the results! fpalm Sorry I didn't put these up Monday night but I wasn't well and I crashed early.  I had the highest score of the round with 7/9:

Aussie - 7
BDFW - 6
BULLY - 6
Jobbed Out - 6
Kiz - 6
Lawls - 6
R.Scorpio - 
Triple HBK - 6
Bullseye - 5
Nige™ - 5
SP_10 - 5
-WR- - 5
AwSmash - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
R.Scorpio is still holding onto the lead with 50. Second place are Nige and myself on 47 and in third place are BDFW, BULLY, Jobbed Out, Lawls, Triple HBK and SP_10 with 46.

R.Scorpio - 50
Aussie - 47
Nige™ - 47
BDFW - 46
BULLY - 46
Jobbed Out - 46
Lawls - 46
Triple HBK - 46
SP_10 - 46
Kiz - 45
-WR- - 45
AwSmash - 44
Bullseye - 43

****ROUND 8***​*Round 8 is open and the deadline will be *Friday 17 May - 8.40pm*. Sorry again that these are up late!

*Friday 17 May*
Paterson's Stadium - 8.40pm
West Coast vs. North Melbourne

*Saturday 18 May*
Etihad Stadium - 1.45pm
Essendon vs. Brisbane

Aurora Stadium - 2.10pm
Hawthorn vs. GWS

Metricon Stadium - 4.40pm
Gold Coast vs. Western Bulldogs

MCG - 7.40pm
Collingwood vs. Geelong

SCG - 7.40pm
Sydney vs. Fremantle

*Sunday May 19*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm

MCG - 3.20pm
Richmond vs. Melbourne

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Adelaide vs. St Kilda

Good luck.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Stretching the lead ever so slightly, and that's with tipping my abortion of a team.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't believe I tipped Brisbane on here. :lmao

That must of been an accident.. tipped West Coast everywhere else. :lol

Really going to have to think about my tips this week. Hmmm..


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Fasolo out for the year. Really need to have a look at the fitness staff, so many injuries.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Lawls said:


> Fasolo out for the year. Really need to have a look at the fitness staff, so many injuries.


I hear Stephen Dank and Dean Robinson are both looking for work...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dat nic nat ending

garbage free to selwood tho. but still, dat nic nat. what a mark. what a kick.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

North were robbed. That umpiring at the end was terrible. That was not a push in the back on Shuey and that free for high for Selwood was so wrong. I'm pissed for them and I'm not even a fan (maybe because I tipped North).


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

What a game. North WERE robbed, but that's Footy, eh. Nic Nat though. :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Those Selwood brothers unk2

High tackle free kicks run in the family for sure.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The Selwood and Shuey free kicks are what I hate about footy. Push in the back during a tackle is a terrible rule, players just buckle at knees ore push their momentum forward. And the high frees where you lower your body or angle your body so that the tackle slips up is total crap. Umpires should be given discretion to rule which incidents are clearly played for.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

personally i believe the shuey free was there. it was in his back. that happens every week. whether the interpretation of the rule is wrong is the question

however, selwood's wasn't a free. especially with what, 30 seconds left. you let that go. however, the smart players work it their way.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shuey free was not what I would consider as push in the back. Shuey was going forward to make it a push and even then Ziebell didn't fall into his back he still holding on and trying to turn the tackle a little. Don't know why I'm so pissed to be frank. Not my team, but it's probably because they are in my opinion the two worst used rules in our game. To me push in the backs during a tackle should not be illegal unless you literally fall in their back forcefully. What Ziebell did to me should not be considered a free. And the high tackle rule where the guy is clearly looking for it shouldn't count either. I mean if I'm not mistaken Selwood is taller than the tackler (Cunnington?) so he had to lower himself to get the free because it's not like the tacklers arms in the air.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Looked soft to me, gotta say.

Who's West Coast's goal kicking coach anyway? Stephen Hawking? Shit they were awful today in that regard. Feel for North but the Eagles are the first bet in my weekend acca with Geelong, Sydney, Man City & Arsenal. Needed that. Thanks NicNat!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I just want no injuries for Hawthorn the next 3 weeks


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hopefully Swans do away with Fremantle tonight.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

WHAT!!!! Clearly that mark was behind the line.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck this review system is fucking useless.

umpire calls point, obviously goes over the line for a point, gets given the mark

farcical.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Upset brewing, Dem Brissy Boys :cool2


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Upset brewing, Dem Brissy Boys :cool2


Hope they win


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

clutch as fuck from staker

good on him too. tough shot, under immense pressure, fucked by injuries. great to see.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*BRENT STAKER!!!*


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

great game, my man Zorko firing when needed


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Lions! :cheer


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

That was a special performance from Brisbane. Tipped them on the ESPN tipping website. :mark:

Great ending though with Staker kicking the goal to seal it.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

LOLESSENDON


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Essendon choking again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

as it stands, gc are percentage outside of the finals

gws are better though :hayden3


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The whole Geelong start crap and come back is getting tiresome. Hope there not taking tips from Mark Webber on how to start.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm fucking speechless. What the fuck was that Sydney? They had 1 rotation.. 1 fucking rotation the Swans let them come back. FUCK.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pies/cats spectacular ending was taken away by the continual blunders from the umpires both ways. frustrating how a shocking display is just continually ignored and accepted as normal. apparently being on the mark means nothing these days.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Switching through the two games in the last couple of minutes was awesome. Fremantle should have got a score at the end there.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

We deserved one free kick in front of goal considering the arse rape we got all night from those incompetent umpires. We got one back after Geelong scored four goals from free kicks.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow is all I can say at the Swans/Freo game. :lmao @ Essendon losing again.

The tipping has been average this week :/


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ffs swans


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Top of the league bitches! (For now)


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Awesome win by the pies, best we've played for a long time.

Sets up a big game against the swans next Friday.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> Top of the league bitches! (For now)


You were also at the top of the league last year. 

We were in 3rd, not 4th... but you get the idea. :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Top of the league bitches! (For now)


Also with the toughest draw of the lot. Well happy with the 6-1 record after playing the rest of the top 8 the first 7 weeks. The % is great too despite not being convincing. Only Essendon's is better and they've played a lot of the wasters.

It still doesn't mean anything as last year proved and our form isn't that good. We can rest up in the next two games before the bye, although Gold Coast won't be that easy if they play well.

The best two teams are top of the league, and who wouldn't want to see a Hawthorn/Geelong grand final?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

erm, you forgot about the SWANS.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> erm, you forgot about the SWANS.


The Swans have forgotten about themselves this year by the looks of it. They looked dominant last year, not this year. Crushing home defeat to Geelong, the draw yesterday and you copped a battering in Melbourne against us.

I like the Swans, good honest team but they just don't look as convincing as last year. Obviously a long LONG way to go.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The thing with being one of the top teams is what you do in the home and away means nothing. Like if you are Hawthorn or Geelong or rather a fan of them you really won't be truly up and about to the business end of the year. 

As for how we played today, typical crap. We look so rigid, we have no flow, and it is puzzling to me how often you see waves of the opposition running with the ball without anyone in our team being anywhere near them. Our structures, what ever they happen to be, are terrible. I know young side and all that, but at least with GWS they have periods in games where they play some real good football, they just can't sustain it. We just always look like we have no idea what we are doing.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.Scorpio said:


> The thing with being one of the top teams is what you do in the home and away means nothing. Like if you are Hawthorn or Geelong or rather a fan of them you really won't be truly up and about to the business end of the year.


That's true but last year you could see the top four/five teams being dominant in the home & away and four of them ended up in the prelims. This year the likes of Collingwood, Adelaide & West Coast look nothing like the teams they did this time last year, and Sydney to an extent. The Hawks & Cats look far & away the best two teams so far this season, something which wasn't the case last year as it looked so much closer between the top 5 teams.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

AwSmash said:


> You were also at the top of the league last year.
> 
> We were in 3rd, not 4th... but you get the idea. :lol


Last year never happened... :side:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

8/9 for tipping :hb


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Lawls said:


> 8/9 for tipping :hb


you tipped Brisbane?
or heavens for bid you tipped a draw?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

That was on the Herald Sun website. Forgot Aussie said draws won't count on here :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I said you can't tips draws. Draws count for a point for everyone! 

No matter how thrilled I am to see the Hawks on top of the ladder I am NOT saying anything about finals until it happens. Still 14 rounds to go!

At the moment I'm posting off my phone as my net is down so I'll just put up next round's games. Will have results up tomorrow I hope. 

****ROUND 9****
Deadline to hand in your tips will be *Friday May 24 - 7.50pm*

*Friday May 24*
MCG - 7.50pm
Collingwood vs. Sydney

*Saturday May 25*
AAMI Stadium - 1.45pm
Port Adelaide vs. Geelong

Skoda Stadium - 2.10pm
GWS vs. West Coast

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
St Kilda vs. Western Bulldogs

Gabba - 7.40pm
Brisbane vs. Carlton

MCG - 7.45pm
Richmond vs. Essendon

*Sunday May 26*
MCG - 1.10pm
Hawthorn vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 3.20pm
North Melbourne vs. Adelaide

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
Fremantle vs. Melbourne

Good luck. ​


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Well 8/9 then :hb


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone know why Heath Shaw isn't playing this week and when he'll be back? Need to know for SC and DT.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hamstring tightness is the official reason.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

That makes it tough. If I get rid of him or Scotland for Brandon Ellis I will go up in value and I'll have enough to trade out Travis Boak for Steve Johnson, Kane Cornes or something. Might have to tweet to DT Talk or something.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Any suggestions on who to take? Thinking Johnson or Pendlebury.

I haven't got any Cats players except Blicavs, but 3 Pies. Anyone else worth considering?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Jobe Watson


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Fyfe


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

definitely fyfe. price will continue to go up too

had to trade out neade. ended up picked davey. he'll get an injury now. luckily docherty is apparently coming into the brissy lineup so there's shaw's spot covered too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sydney to beat collingwood. :side:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cheers guys. I went with Fyfe. I don't know what I was thinking with Johnson... he's just too much. Birchall's a bargain on DT for anyone interested.. I'll pick him up in couple of weeks after they face Gold Coast, Melbourne and have the bye. The only problem is my forward line where I have no substitutes and Macaffer, Mayes and Gray. fpalm

Rockliff and JJ Kennedy have been awesome, but Franlin's down to 380k.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

"Sydney havent beaten Collingwood at the MCG in 13 years"

That would be because theyve only played there 3 times in that period.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

naughty naughty pies slag.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kiz said:


> naughty naughty pies slag.


What a slapper. Typical pies fan.

Goodes had the goods tonight, well done Swannies.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the way goodes reacted definitely shows it was racial. he wouldn't react like that to someone calling him shit or a wanker.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

What happened exactly I only saw the end of the game and they were saying someone was visually upset? Im now assuming it was Goodes, but how did it go down?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

-WR- said:


> What happened exactly I only saw the end of the game and they were saying someone was visually upset? Im now assuming it was Goodes, but how did it go down?


Well it looked like when the ball was going over the boundary and Goodes was getting back a girl said something with a friend,to Goodes, the girl with her friend then laughed and then Goodes got real filthy to it, pointed to the MCC official and looks like he told him to get rid of the girl. MCC Security took the girl out of the building, she looked about 13.

He wouldn't react to something like that if he wasn't getting abused racially.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

this is class from eddie. pure class.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kiz said:


> this is class from eddie. pure class.


Yeah well said by Eddie, I don't think much of him but that was very classy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

her face :lmao


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Still on the train. What did Eddie say?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He said you're a disgrace of a supporter.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Stupid girl, and during indigenous week too, just stupid. On another note, the champs flexing that muscle. Tipped them, I'm happy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's winding me up that there are some people trying to defend the girl and are trying to suggest that 'fucking ape' is not a racial insult. I know they are in the vast minority, but the fact that in 2013 that some people still don't get it winds me up.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Bullseye said:


> He said you're a disgrace of a supporter.


Says the bandwagoner.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

TheAussieRocket said:


> What a slapper. *Typical pies fan*.
> 
> Goodes had the goods tonight, well done Swannies.


Each and every club have supporters like that you know


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Says the bandwagoner.


Do retell why you support Crystal Palace and Juventus again. Who are you copying in order to follow Collingwood?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Supported Juventus for 10+ years!

And a mate told me he supported Palace so watched some of their games and they were the first English team I followed closely week by week :cheer


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Supported Juventus for 10+ years!
> 
> And a mate told me he supported Palace so watched some of their games and they were the first English team I followed closely week by week :cheer


Yeah, you follow them because someone you know does. It's a forced support.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Already had massive respect for Goodes before tonight. Pointing out that disgraceful act immediately shows pure class on his behalf and no class whatsoever from that mong in the crowd.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Sleeper said:


> It's winding me up that there are some people trying to defend the girl and are trying to suggest that 'fucking ape' is not a racial insult. I know they are in the vast minority, but the fact that in 2013 that some people still don't get it winds me up.


Seriously? People are defending her? How can that not be racist?fpalm

Better lay off the 'racist English' gimmick for a while too.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sheesh.. Brisbane were hard done by in that last quarter. They couldn't buy a free and Brown wasn't paid that mark. The kicking in that game was pathetic though.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Tipped Brisbane, disappointed they couldn't do it. Stats though were heavy in Carlton's favour


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

3/6 right now. Collingwood, Richmond and Saints all wrong


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Saints and Brisbane wrong for me


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hawthorne playing like Melboune, Spuddy Franklin doing nothing at all. Birchall late exclusion and Hodge playing shit aswell.
Gold coast setting themselves up for a huge upset.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lance shitlin


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nothing to write home about. Did what needed to be done to get the 4 points. Picked up the effort and won the game in the 3rd quarter.

Franklin was shithouse in the first half yet still kicked 5 for the game.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Why do we always let 40 point leads just slip away? So frustrating.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

having some defenders who can work out how to fucking defend would be amazing

the amount of times norf players have either marked uncontested inside 50, waltzed into an open goal or got it easy from a scrimmage is ridiculous. zero pressure.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Daw - Most overhyped useless player since Jack Watts.

One good game doesn't make you a champion.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

OH MY FUCK

HOLY SHIT WHAT AN ENDING


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fml. Disgrace. Not making the 8. Take a good hard look at yourself Brad Scott. Well done Adelaide.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

correct, 1 point.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The Roos/Crows game was amazing. Closest game i can think of to Essendon/North from 01.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Kiz said:


> correct, 1 point.




Was a great comeback but still annoyed. Just can't seem to close out matches and that's extremely disappointing. Must win next week for us.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

You know it's a good week in football when Collingwood is out of the 8 and 11th.


----------



## Jizz (Feb 20, 2006)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Daw - Most overhyped useless player since Jack Watts.
> 
> One good game doesn't make you a champion.


He has had 6 games. Nobody but the media has over hyped him.

In saying that, he was putrid today.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Jizz said:


> He has had 6 games. Nobody but the media has over hyped him.
> 
> In saying that, he was putrid today.


Exactly. The media have hyped him up way too much and it's a lot of pressure to handle. 

He was terrible today, don't remember him doing anything worthwhile to be honest. Just needs time.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Collingwood 11th below Carlton & Mick is hilarious, if not surprising. I still can't believe they beat Geelong last week after the dross they served up on Friday night against the Swans, as good as Sydney were btw.

Shit tipping week too! Went for the wrong outsiders in Brisbane. As ever Richmond let me down, North got pipped and St. Kilda players were funnily enough on the wrong end of a raping against some Doggies.



Destiny said:


> Exactly. The media have hyped him up way too much and it's a lot of pressure to handle.
> 
> He was terrible today, don't remember him doing anything worthwhile to be honest. Just needs time.


7 Super Coach points! Even more annoying that Blicavs was my emergency and got 100.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Triple HBK said:


> Nothing to write home about. Did what needed to be done to get the 4 points. Picked up the effort and won the game in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> Franklin was shithouse in the first half yet still kicked 5 for the game.


God it was so frustrating being there and watching that crap! It was only the odd few that actually put a 4 quarter effort in. 
Franklin once again did stuff all! I don't care if he bagged 5 goals in a quarter and a half. He couldn't have cared less about the game and it's not the first time he's done it. 
I've said it once and I'll say it again, as far as I'm concerned, if that's how he wants to play then he can take his $1.5 million a year and piss off to GWS. They can have his inconsistency and show pony effort.


Anyway enough of that! We have 2 rounds worth of results to catch up on!

****ROUND 8 - RESULTS***​*Sorry again about the lateness with these ones! Just a reminder the draw between Sydney and Freo count as a point for everyone. Lawls had the highest score of the round with an almost perfect 8/9. Congratulations. 

Lawls - 8
AwSmash - 7
BDFW - 7
Bullseye - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Kiz - 7
Nige™ - 7
SP_10 - 7
Triple HBK - 7
Aussie - 6
BULLY - 6
R.Scorpio - 6
-WR- - 6

****ROUND 9 - RESULTS***​*Bit harder to tip this round! Highest score of the round went to AwSmash, BDFW, Jobbed Out and myself with 7/9.

AwSmash - 7
BDFW - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Aussie - 7
SP_10 - 6
R.Scorpio - 6
Lawls - 5
Bullseye - 5
Kiz - 5
Triple HBK - 5
BULLY - 5
-WR- - 5
Nige™ - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Not a huge change to the leaderboard after 2 weeks. R.Scorpio still has a grasp of first place with 62. In second are BDFW, Jobbed Out and myself on 60. In third place are SP_10 and Lawls with 59.

R.Scorpio - 62
BDFW - 60
Jobbed Out - 60
Aussie - 60
SP_10 - 59
Lawls - 59
AwSmash - 58
Triple HBK - 58
Nige™ - 58
Kiz - 57
BULLY - 57
-WR- - 56
Bullseye - 55

****ROUND 10***​*Round 10 is open and the deadline is *Friday May 31 - 7.50pm*

*Friday May 31*
Gabba - 7.50pm
Brisbane vs. Collingwood

*Saturday June 1*
Etihad Stadium - 1.45pm
Carlton vs. GWS

AAMI Stadium - 2.10pm
Adelaide vs. Fremantle

SCG - 4.40pm
Sydney vs. Essendon

Skilled Stadium - 7.40pm
Geelong vs. Gold Coast

Tio Stadium - 7.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Port Adelaide

*Sunday June 2*
MCG - 3.20pm
Melbourne vs. Hawthorn

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
North Melbourne vs. St Kilda

*Monday June 3*
West Coast vs. Richmond

Good luck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Eddie dun-goofed. If I was Goodes I'd be wanting to smack the fat fuck.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am a Swans supporter and this shit about Eddie stepping down as Collingwood president is absolute bullshit. People can't say anything nowadays. AFL is just becoming soft in general and Brown's suspension is a perfect example of this.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd :lol if Eddie does step down.

No way he does.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> 7 Super Coach points! Even more annoying that Blicavs was my emergency and got 100.


Keep Daw on the bench unless we are playing GWS or Melbourne.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Destiny said:


> Keep Daw on the bench unless we are playing GWS or Melbourne.


My team may be garbage, but I would back Frawley and Garland to beat there opponents more often than not. Daw wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

R.Scorpio said:


> My team may be garbage, but I would back Frawley and Garland to beat there opponents more often than not. Daw wouldn't stand a chance.


You're probably right. I don't really watch Melbourne too much but Frawley and Garland would have a good chance.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Keep Daw on the bench unless we are playing GWS or Melbourne.


He's going. I think I'm going to trade up to a top ruckman now. I might stick with Blicavs though I'm not sure with the byes coming up. Zorko's giving me sleepless nights, as is Kennedy (Swans).


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Tom Mitchell's debuting. :mark: Brought him into my DT.. starting on the field.. yeah, I have that's how much faith in him. I obviously don't care too much any more.. this is my team this week.

DEF: Goddard, Heppell, Terlich, B. Goodes, H. Shaw, Vlastuin
MID: Ablett (c), Swan, Dangerfield, Kennedy, Moloney, O'Maera, Fyfe, T. Mitchell
RUCK: Cox, Blicavs
FOR: Kennedy, Franklin, Macaffer, Neade, Gray, Karnezis

And my only playing emergency is Heath. :lmao Fucking Leuenberger, Rockliff, Ellis and Mayes. $422400 still left though.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm not gonna change my supercoach sides over the next 4 weeks. It's shithouse enough as it is.


----------



## Jizz (Feb 20, 2006)

AwSmash said:


> Tom Mitchell's debuting. :mark: Brought him into my DT.. starting on the field...


He's going to be a very good player. Would have gone in the top 10 in his draft year instead of going at number 21 had he not been a father-son pick for Sydney


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jizz said:


> He's going to be a very good player. Would have gone in the top 10 in his draft year instead of going at number 21 had he not been a father-son pick for Sydney


Yeah, a lot of clubs wanted him.  Hopefully they don't just make him the sub for weeks then drop him like they did with Lamb. Would be awesome to see him play a full game on the weekend.


----------



## Jizz (Feb 20, 2006)

AwSmash said:


> Yeah, a lot of clubs wanted him.  Hopefully they don't just make him the sub for weeks then drop him like they did with Lamb. Would be awesome to see him play a full game on the weekend.


Sydney were incredibly lucky to be able to pick him up that low. He probably will be the sub, but I'd like to see him play a whole game. I could see Everitt being the sub too. I've been looking forward to seeing him debut since he got drafted.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AwSmash said:


> Tom Mitchell's debuting. :mark: Brought him into my DT.. starting on the field.. yeah, I have that's how much faith in him. I obviously don't care too much any more.. this is my team this week.
> 
> DEF: Goddard, Heppell, Terlich, B. Goodes, H. Shaw, Vlastuin
> MID: Ablett (c), Swan, Dangerfield, Kennedy, Moloney, O'Maera, Fyfe, T. Mitchell
> ...


Jesus, that's practically a mirror image of mine bar the forwards!

DEF: Goddard, *Hartlett*, *Staker*, B. Goodes, H. Shaw, Vlastuin - Emg: Terlich.
MID: Ablett (VC), *Swallow*, Dangerfield, Kennedy, *Wines*, O'Maera, *Bartel*, *Pendlebury* (C).
RUCK: Cox, Blicavs.
FOR: Kennedy, Franklin, *Monfries*, *Zorko*, *Black*, *Motlop* - Emg: Neade.

I've got $200k left. I brought Staker in for Dixon and Bartel for Crouch. Was unsure of Crouch or Viney to take out but went for Crouch. I can easily bring him back in for Wines or Viney. Kennedy will be going soon too I think.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nige™;18979865 said:


> Jesus, that's practically a mirror image of mine bar the forwards!
> 
> DEF: Goddard, *Hartlett*, *Staker*, B. Goodes, H. Shaw, Vlastuin - Emg: Terlich.
> MID: Ablett (VC), *Swallow*, Dangerfield, Kennedy, *Wines*, O'Maera, *Bartel*, *Pendlebury* (C).
> ...



Staker's a good choice. I had Zorko earlier this season, but I traded him out for Rockliff. I also had Monfries, but traded him out for gray to gain $100k. That turned out to be an awesome idea, but I wish I had Pendlebury instead of Swan. Traded out Wines for Dangerfield, because I had the money too and I didn't see Wines going up much higher in value.


----------



## JozMan (May 31, 2013)

AwSmash said:


> Tom Mitchell's debuting. :mark: Brought him into my DT.. starting on the field.. yeah, I have that's how much faith in him. I obviously don't care too much any more.. this is my team this week.


I'm just a little scared he will get the vest.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

made a big call today and swapped swan out for watson. only has a break even of 57 for this weekend. awesome.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

JozMan said:


> I'm just a little scared he will get the vest.


I reckon he will. I wish they'd give it to Everitt though, he's just better as a sub.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck Lions are half a chance tonight, Collingwood looking shit house at the moment, Lions looking okay and Cloke late exclusion. Gonna have to watch this one.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Fuck Lions are half a chance tonight, Collingwood looking shit house at the moment, Lions looking okay and Cloke late exclusion. Gonna have to watch this one.


You were saying :troll


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

What a terrible game of footy last night, pies field and goal kicking is just horrible.

Thought Seedsman was great, his accurate kicking and run is something we need badly. Kyle Martin and ben Kennedy both showed plenty to like.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Lawls said:


> You were saying :troll


Yeaaahhh... nevermind


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just not good enough. plenty of crows fans will whinge about the umpiring, but it was appalling both ways. we were just poor and continually wasted all our chances. outplayed all game.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Kiz said:


> made a big call today and swapped swan out for watson. only has a break even of 57 for this weekend. awesome.


cant sideways the second best historical supercoach scorer in the league kiz! had no idea people talked supercoach on here. my team;

goddard, hanley, heppell, birchall, gibbs, vlastuin - thurlow, sierakowski
pendlebury, murphy, mundy, fyfe, priddis, o'meara, goodes, rockliff - viney, crouch
jacobs, natanui - rowe, currie
cox, kennedy, franklin, zorko, johnson, staker - dwyer, lee

16 trades left. chucking the c on stevie j tonight. ill be heading to the game with some mates who are cats supporters. hoping he bangs out 150 to make up for the donut ive copped this week. should be a good one.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Uh Nov we had signups for the league at the start of the season and it's all in the OP of this thread.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*TOM MITCHELL.* What a debut! He was incredible. I'm extremely excited about his future.

Just an awesome game for the Swans in general though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SWANNNIEEEEEEES

3rd now :kobe3


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Congratulations for Geelong on discovering electricity.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

And just think... In a couple of weeks they may have a clock that counts down.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

haha suck it you mouthy port flogs

facebook might be a little quieter tonight


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Knew I shouldn't have changed my tip to Port.fpalm


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I tipped Port too. They have officially fallen off the cliff.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Odd how we haven't seen -WR- around here since the inevitable Port slide began


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm still fucking :lmao at everyone who got all excited about Whestoff and Birchall and spent $500k to get them in their teams.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Sprungy said:


> Odd how we haven't seen -WR- around here since the inevitable Port slide began


I hardly post as much as I used to anyway? I still post my tips every week and post every now and then etc.

Plus was never one to gloat anyway I knew the miracle run wouldn't last forever, we have improved but other Port supporters that expected us to play finals after going 5-0 are idiots. 

Anyway I still dont see why people are laughing at us, we're heading in the right direction and we still aren't Melbourne.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

R.Scorpio said:


>


On behalf of the Hawthorn football club, I'm really really really sorry.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple HBK said:


> On behalf of the Hawthorn football club, I'm really really really sorry.


Are you kidding, we just had 8 scoring shots in a half of football. Don't think we have done that in too many halves this season and we did it against a top 2 team. Baby steps.

In all seriousness though, I cant wait for Neeld to be gone. Its ridiculous to watch our team structured up so poorly. I legit believe we could improve a fair bit quite quickly next season. You want an idea of the structures issue, look how easily the opposition clear their defensive 50 from a kick out, with our players guarding space.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones, Frawley and Dawes were clearly your best players today. Not many others can rightfully accept their match payments.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fucking Franlin can fuck off. He finally hit form last week and I thought FINALLY he'd give me something on DT and SC but he just had to go and be shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

melbourne just need to start again. there's no point changing things around now. day 1 after this season finishes just start again. a complete reboot.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I reckon. It's gonna take more than just another coach, they should look at their whole list, and put up about 50% of their list up for trade for draft picks and other players. They also need a serious money man on their board, like an Eddie McGuire or a Kochey. 

The club needs a serious revamp.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The issue about us starting again is, according to Neeld, we did start again. This year. He keeps saying it's a rebuild of a rebuild. It's like he spent last year seeing what was there and then this year was the start of the next rebuild. My problem is I don't believe in a lot of the new talent we have. I also feel Neeld is the sort of character that can and has alienated players in the past. Maloney was a Melbounre fan, loved the club, wanted to be captain one day, berrated McClean for leaving, and then Neeld drove him out and I fear other senior players will follow. On top of that I just can't help but feel that in particular it's tactics that are killing us. This isn't like the dogs or GWS or saints where they show a bit then fade away. We show nothing, we just always look lost, out of position and I refuse to believe its the lack of work rate from players every week. it's hard to see where go from here. Is there value in sacking him now? There really is no point for a caretaker coach, so do we wait out the year, and see if anything improves? What I do know is that for the talent we do have we aren't getting the most out of them. The suggestion of trading senior players for draft picks I don't agree with. Youngbplayers need guidance and if anything the way we have disposed of experience over the years is a factor in where we are now. Collingwood this week. To think I was at both games in 2010 when we lost by a point in round 2 and drew on queens birthday against the soon to be premiers. Ricky Pettard looked like he was emerging as one of our best players and we were looking so promising. Sacking Bailey was such a big mistake. fpalm


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Eagles just haven't shown up


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Neeld remains employed :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

of course he does, what is there to gain by sacking him?

throw a club in a massive mess into a club in a massive mess with no coach. solves nothing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The way they were building it up seemed as though he'd be sacked. There is nothing to gain at all, I just find it funny they built it up like a firing and then he's safe to carry on with the job. Farcical.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

There is no point in a caretaker, so I guess waiting out the season is fine. I just want to see structual improvement, that's all. I just want to see simple defensive systems, even if they can only be carried out for a quarter or two. Just seeing the players having a clue on what they should be doing is enough.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Neeld won't be coaching next year. Like you all have said, there's no point in sacking him at this point, but I'll still be very surprised if he sees the season out as coach. Melbourne cannot possibly sink any lower right now and it's a damn shame they're at this point as it is.


****ROUND 10 - RESULTS***​*We all pretty much thought alike this round. AwSmash, BULLY, Nige, R.Scorpio and myself scored 7/9 which was the highest of the round. 

Aussie - 7
AwSmash - 7
BULLY - 7
Nige™ - 7
R.Scorpio - 7
BDFW - 6
Bullseye - 6
Jobbed Out - 6
Kiz - 6
Lawls - 6
SP_10 - 6
Triple HBK - 6
-WR- - 6

*PROGRESSIVE SCORES:*
R.Scorpio still holds the lead with 69. In second place is me on 67 and in third place is BDFW and Jobbed out on 66:

R.Scorpio - 69
Aussie - 67
BDFW - 66
Jobbed Out - 66
AwSmash - 65
Nige™ - 65
Lawls - 65
SP_10 - 65
BULLY - 64
Triple HBK - 64
Kiz - 63
-WR- - 62
Bullseye - 61

****ROUND 11***​*Short rounds for the next few weeks. Deadline for this round is *Friday June 7 - 7.50pm*

*Friday June 7*
MCG - 7.40pm
Essendon vs. Carlton

*Saturday June 8*
Skoda Stadium - 1.40pm
GWS vs. Geelong

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Adelaide vs. Sydney

Metricon Stadium - 7.40pm
Gold Coast vs. North Melbourne

*Sunday June 8*
Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
St Kilda vs. West Coast

*Monday June 9*
MCG - 3.20pm
Melbourne vs. Collingwood

_Byes: Brisbane, Fremantle, Hawthorn, Port Adelaide, Richmond, Western Bulldogs_

Good luck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Going to Bombers v Carlton. Match of the week right here.
Expecting a sell-out.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Very tempting to go into Homebush on Saturday to watch the Cats rout GWS.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

yeah go, you'll be like 5 mins away from where i live


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Melbourne need Jeff Kennett and his cash. Who gives a shit about their reputation at this point?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Carlton fpalm poor start to my tipping week


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Carlton choked 4th Quarter, fucking hopeless.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i laughed so hard at chris softcock yarran

kill the ball you squib.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I love those idiots crying into their lattes about something that happened in the first quarter, you want to win? Don't give up what was a 31 point lead in the third quarter!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Wondering if Kernahan is thinking how things would be with Ratten


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i was actually trying to think of biggest squibs i'd seen live after watching yarran.

i came up with one in about 06/07 while watching westies in the real dark times.

a couple of names that might be familiar to some. ben haynes, ex essendon, and marc dragacevic, ex richmond, both played for us after their afl careers were done. ben haynes is one of the most talented accumulators i've ever seen at state level, of my 13 years of going to sanfl games, but oh my god was he weak as piss. he would routinely rack up 35 touch games, which is unheard of in sanfl basically, but he wouldn't have a single grass stain on him.

this once such game we were down by about 115 with about 10 mins left in the last quarter, and we'd kicked about 4 goals. it was pissing down and there was probably about 800 people there all up. im miserable, dad's miserable, all the other guys are miserable. the ball comes down, and for once we have a two on one, haynes and dragacevic on some bloke. they look at each other, stop dead in their tracks and walk away from the contest. just walked away, didn't want anything to do with it.

i've never heard abuse as loud as i'd heard that day from such a small crowd. people all along the fence pointing and shouting in torrential rain. all over possibly the softest thing i've seen on a footy field.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

GWS making us look bad. Also I love Jeremy Cameron


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*CARN THE SWANNIES!* Kinda disappointed we didn't win by 100, but that was still an amazing effort. Dan Hannerbery was incredible and seeing how good Tom Mitchell is, is extremely exciting.

You gotta feel for Patty Dangerfield though.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

What happened to Danger?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he has to play with a bunch of plodders.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

^That. Adelaide were fucking shit. Sydney were awesome, but Adelaide were fucking shit.

We're in amazing form though. :mark: Even better than how we were going last year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Perhaps I'm the catalyst for GWS actually playing footy. Decided to go along and check it out, and wow, that first quarter was surreal. A shame that they couldn't hit the 100 point marker, but if they can maintain a 4 quarter performance and have that same approach to all games, they will get victories this season and build upon them next year.

Also, well done to the Gold Coast. Sucks that I got the tip wrong (was very tempted to back them) and it's great to see them finally show something in regards to being competitive, which is brilliant news for the expansion. Hopefully GWS follow suit next season :side:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I backed gold coast :hb 3/4 so far.

Bit disappointed at the carlton result but there was a lot to like about their performance. Looking at the fulltime stats they outplayed the bombers in just about every department except where it counts unfortunately. Jarrad Waite played a blinder. Think thats the best game I've ever seen him play. As for Yarran? Yeah that cunt needs to pull his head in. Would've been nice to go into the bye with a win, but considering our shocking start to the season, we've been pretty consistent.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SWANS


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Come home after a long day studying for an exam tomorrow, checks today's result, same old shit. Couldn't even lift for our grand final.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

All I could do was shake my head at Kennett's comment about wanting to be president at Melbourne. I swear he must truly believe he's some sort of Messiah to clubs. Once a politician, always a politician I guess...

****ROUND 11 - RESULTS***​*Nice and quick round this week with the bye. We also have one person who tipped a perfect round this week. Huge congratulations to Jobbed Out with 6/6.

Jobbed Out - 6
Aussie - 5
AwSmash - 5
BDFW - 5
BULLY - 5
Kiz - 5
Nige™ - 5
SP_10 - 5
Bullseye - 4
Lawls - 4
R.Scorpio - 4
Triple HBK - 4
-WR- - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
R.Scorpio is holding on to the lead by the skin of his teeth on 73. In second place are Jobbed Out and myself on 72 and in third place is BDFW with 71.

R.Scorpio - 73
Jobbed Out - 72
Aussie - 72
BDFW - 71
SP_10 - 70
Nige™ - 70
AwSmash - 70
Lawls - 69
BULLY - 69
Triple HBK - 68
Kiz - 68
-WR- - 66
Bullseye - 65

****ROUND 12***​*Round 12 is open and the deadline is *Friday June 14 - 7.50pm*

*Friday June 14*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
Carlton vs. Hawthorn

*Saturday June 15*
MCG - 1.40pm
Richmond vs. Adelaide

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
Fremantle vs. Brisbane

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Essendon vs. Gold Coast

*Sunday June 16*
Skoda Stadium - 1.10pm
GWS vs. Port Adelaide

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Collingwood vs. Western Bulldogs

_Byes: Geelong, Melbourne, North Melbourne, St Kilda, Sydney, West Coast_

Good luck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you guys heard this shit? Billy is a pisser.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Very tempted to back GWS this weekend after their game against Geelong. However I think they put a month worth of effort into 3 quarters and will be hard pressed to keep it up.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

well you appear to be doing really well in your tips so far sxe so just go with your gut


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My gut gives me a big advantage hence why it hasn't been used yet 8*D


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Have you guys heard this shit? Billy is a pisser.


was at the pub after the cats/suns game a couple of weeks back. a couple of mates of mine now play with matty scarlett at south barwon so we were having a chat with him. as we were leaving at about 2am, billy and stevie j walk in, billy was clearly stumbling. had the sunday footy show to do the next morning too. always hilarious old bill.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Nov said:


> was at the pub after the cats/suns game a couple of weeks back. a couple of mates of mine now play with matty scarlett at south barwon so we were having a chat with him. as we were leaving at about 2am, billy and stevie j walk in, billy was clearly stumbling. had the sunday footy show to do the next morning too. always hilarious old bill.


No curfew down at the Cats I see.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Who else is taking Gold Coast this week?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I went GWS. Hope for the miracle, inb4 Port win by 90.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm.. I was considering starting a Footy EFed type of game. It would be kept fairly simple and would just be on this forum in the Games & Trivia section. I had a method of coming up with scores for games a couple of years ago and had one of these run fairly smoothly. I was wondering if anyone would be interested in this kind of thing.

There would be a trading period and if I can remember the scoring method, it'd be kept fairly realistic.

Would anyone be interested in this?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jarrad waite has to be one of the dumbest players in football

just a moron


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i have less than no time for carltank but this is a reaming and a half from the umpires. absolutely disgusting this last half.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hawks were shit, umpires worse. In the end, Hawks did what they needed to do by playing the game on their terms. Carlton were the much better team for the first 2.5 quarters.

Ah well, keep on keeping on. 10 wins in a row. Carn Hawks!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Did feel like that at the end didn't it. Still good game, Hawks were off but still did enough. Wonder what if anything will come from Hodge breaking Murphy's jaw.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nothing Hodge could do in regards to the Murphy incident. The other incident where he made contact with a Carlton players jaw with a stray elbow will be what worries him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hodge doesn't deserve anything for the hit on Murph
But anyway, fucking Blues choking 4th quarter again! Frustrating!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

another "honourable" defeat to Carlton.

Kinda played out as I expected with the blues being competitive for most of the game and hawks getting it over them in the last quarter. Gibbs was outstanding. Had a feeling buddy and Roughy would kick a bag as we lack presence down back. 

As far as the hodge/ murphy clash I don't think hodge should cop anything was just two blokes going for the hard footy. shit happens. There was no malice in it and I don't even think it was negligent.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

What was Hodge meant to do? Stand there and do nothing? Slide in and take out the legs? Did the only thing he knows how to do and that's go in hard at the ball. It was incidental contact and Murphy was simply unlucky to be injured in that contest.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Umps were shit, just glad we won although Hill's goal in the last minute cost me a potential £50 with -13.5 handicap I put on Carlton at HT. Pretty pissed Curnow missed the sitter too, but don't matter, we won without being convincing again. 10 on the bounce but we're still not winning the GF unless there's a miracle and Geelong & Sydney don't make it.

Hope Murphy will be okay, fractured cheekbone apparently. Fuck all Hodgey could do about it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao @ dawkfawn's lot making excuses for it. Being gifted win after win through farcical umpiring.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Dawkfawn? What are you, 12?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cry a little more.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm not Richie, I wont be running off to father dearest.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Mark Neeld sacked. Neil Craig or Jade Rawlings expected to be named caretaker.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Neil Craig is, yeah pretty shitty Melbourne.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Studying/watching NBA switch to fox sports and see this. Was always going to happen. Key is who we bring in


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Bullseye said:


> :lmao @ dawkfawn's lot making excuses for it. Being gifted win after win through farcical umpiring.


Call me crazy but you seem to be making excuses here.  

****ROUND 12 - RESULTS***​*Fairly easy tipping round this week. There were 10 perfect scores this week so congratulations to R.Scorpio, Jobbed Out, BDFW, SP_10, Nige™, Lawls, BULLY, Triple HBK, Kiz and -WR-.

R.Scorpio - 6
Jobbed Out - 6
BDFW - 6
SP_10 - 6
Nige™ - 6
Lawls - 6
BULLY - 6
Triple HBK - 6
Kiz - 6
-WR- - 6
Aussie - 5
AwSmash - 5
Bullseye - 5

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Much of the same this week. R.Scorpio is in front with 79. In second place is Jobbed Out on 78 and in third place are BDFW and myself on 77. 

R.Scorpio - 79
Jobbed Out - 78
BDFW - 77
Aussie - 77
SP_10 - 76
Nige™ - 76
Lawls - 75
BULLY - 75
AwSmash - 75
Triple HBK - 74
Kiz - 74
-WR- - 72
Bullseye - 70

****ROUND 13***​*The last of the short rounds this week. Deadline is *Friday June 21, 7.50pm*.

*Friday June 21*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
Hawthorn vs. West Coast

*Saturday June 22*
AAMI Stadium - 1.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. Sydney

MCG - 4.40pm
St Kilda vs. Melbourne

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Richmond

*Sunday June 23*
Paterson's Stadium - 3.20pm
Fremantle vs. North Melbourne

Gabba - 4.40pm
Brisbane vs. Geelong

_Byes: Adelaide, Carlton, Collingwood, Essendon, Gold Coast, GWS_

Good luck.


----------



## mark66 (May 22, 2006)

who cares about football


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

You do if you felt the need to post in this thread.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stephen Milne has been formally charged with 4 counts of rape over the 2004 incident.

http://www.news.com.au/sport/afl/st-kilda-star-steven-milne/story-fndv8ufg-1226665661119



> POLICE today charged St Kilda star Stephen Milne with four counts of rape following an alleged attack on a woman in 2004.
> 
> The charges follow a review of the case ordered by Victoria Police deputy commissioner Graham Ashton.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shock horror the tampered investigation comes back to bite the little tiprat's arse.

about bloody time.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

lol the tip wap wapist.

It's funny, this only comes a few days after he was complaining about people sledging him on the other side of the fence. If he does play this weekend, I can't see that stopping any time soon. And they are playing the demons, who are desperate for a win. who could use this to their advantage, where they could bait him with sledging. Could be interesting.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I wonder what Malthouse was thinking reading this ahaha.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

yep. stephen milne, think you owe mick malthouse an apology buddy...


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck off Sydney. Fuck right off. Sometimes it's so fucking hard to support them. fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh yeah, you poor bastards. 2 premierships in the last decade and a nice juicy allowance to sign the players you want

pray for sydney.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Port were tremendous, great to watch. Let's hope our lot can give a tenth of that


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay, I'm a little less pissed off now...

Was going through the Facebook comments and couldn't believe how many people blamed the umpires. I mean, only about 4 Swans played well.

Main thing that bugs me is that of all the games they've lost and drawn, they've choked in the last quarter. What the fuck happened to our superb fitness from last year?

Oh well, St Kilda/Melbourne should be a good match.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

We are mind blowingly bad. Good thing I'm off to work so I won't have to sit through this garbage.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I wasnt expecting that win today


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AwSmash said:


> Fuck off Sydney. Fuck right off. Sometimes it's so fucking hard to support them. fpalm


Overreaction of the year much?

1 defeat, christ!fpalm


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Overreaction of the year much?
> 
> 1 defeat, christ!fpalm


I'd actually agree with that.. Looking back on it I was a _little_ more pissed off than I should of been. :$

I blame it on Armstrong getting selected.

Is it just me or did Melbourne play with a little heart today? Or am I overreacting again?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Overeacting. Our effort hasn't been as bad as it's portrayed more often than not this year. But the talent is not there and you have so many players who shouldn't be playing AFL football. Fact is our skills are poor. On top of that we have the worst midfield in modern football. Our back line and forward line are actually not bad personnel wise. But our turnovers and lack of footy nous is embarrassing. I'm actually looking forward to Craig coaching us these next few weeks, Kiz may have other feelings but I've always rated Neil Craig as a coach.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

AwSmash said:


> Fuck off Sydney. Fuck right off. Sometimes it's so fucking hard to support them. fpalm


I can tell this was written in anger but honestly you can start saying this when you start playing like us from 2011-12 or Melbourne this year 

I must say it feels good to knock off a good team. That makes 2 of the top 4 from last year. Collingwood is very beatable at the moment but we have no chance against Hawthorn.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

ASH MCGRATH! BRISBANE! WHAT A COMEBACK!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

52 points up late in the 3rd and get done. Have it!


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

What an amazing quarter of footy, Simon Black and Moloney were huge.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Two Words..

DAT ASH


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

And Neeld got rid of Maloney fpalm cant wait for the replay to watch that last quarter


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't believe what happened to Geelong when I saw it, unbelievable. Good on the Lions.

On an unrelated note, top of both Supercoach leagues now!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

The bye rounds have killed me.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think I've touched my Supercoach team with any interest for about a month. Exams have been all consuming, will be back on it this week, hopefully not too much damage done


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone know what the highest single Supercoach score is for a player? I couldn't believe it when I saw Montagna was projected 200+ for this week. I know it was against Melbourne, but still!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Little Gazza has the record of 254 a few years ago if I recall


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck forgot to put my tips in this week. fpalm

In other news looks like Jobe c_ould_ have his brownlow taken off him for taking a banned substance.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

since supercoach begain in 05

gaz - 254 rd 5 08 vs sydney
j brown - 248 rd 7 06 vs hawks
j bart - 241 rd 16 05 vs port
franklin - 236 rd 10 2012 vs north
judd - 234 rd 5 06 vs brisbane

used 05 as a reference point as that was the first sc season, statistically the highest recorded is buckley 267 rd 13 01 vs crows.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

262 by Jonathan Brown, R7 2006, BL vs HW: 25 P, 16 M, 0 HO, 1 T, 1/0 frees, 8.4. 173 DT.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BULLY said:


> Fuck forgot to put my tips in this week. fpalm
> 
> In other news looks like Jobe c_ould_ have his brownlow taken off him for taking a banned substance.


We've had our chat about this and I've accepted your tips so it's all good. 

****ROUND 13 - RESULTS***​*I literally copied and pasted all our tips this week because they were all the same! So we all had 4/6 this week....well except for one who decided to be different. 

R.Scorpio - 4
Jobbed Out - 4
Aussie - 4
SP_10 - 4
Nige™ - 4
Lawls - 4
BULLY - 4
AwSmash - 4
Triple HBK - 4
Kiz - 4
-WR- - 4
Bullseye - 4
BDFW - 3

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Again not much to report this week. R.Scorpio is in first place with 83. In second is Jobbed Out on 82 and I'm in third on 81:

R.Scorpio - 83
Jobbed Out - 82
Aussie - 81
SP_10 - 80
Nige™ - 80
BDFW - 80
Lawls - 79
BULLY - 79
AwSmash - 79
Triple HBK - 78
Kiz - 78
-WR- - 76
Bullseye - 74

****ROUND 14***​*Back to normal rounds again this week. Deadline for tips is *Thursday June 27 - 8.10pm*. Happy to take Thursday nights before then and the rest by Friday since I'm only getting this up now. Sorry guys! :$

*Thursday June 27*
Paterson's Stadium - 8.10pm
West Coast vs. Essendon

*Friday June 28*
SCG - 7.50pm

*Saturday June 29*
Metricon Stadium - 1.40pm
Gold Coast vs. Adelaide

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. Collingwood

Simmonds Stadium - 7.40pm
Geelong vs. Fremantle

MCG - 7.40pm
Melbourne vs. Western Bulldogs

*Sunday June 30*
Aurora Stadium - 1.10pm
Hawthorn vs. Brisbane

Etihad Stadium - 3.20pm
North Melbourne vs. GWS

MCG - 4.40pm
Richmond vs. St Kilda

Good luck.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Aussie. Next round looks interesting with a lot of fairly even matchups we could potentially see a few upsets.

p.s. Friday nights game is syd vs carlton at scg, seems that is missing in your fixture.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Lets Go Bombers!! :cheer


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:bosh

great last quarter WEST CHOKES


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Jobe Watson :clap 

Back-to-back brownlows for him.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

He'll be lucky if he gets to keep the one he's already won let alone getting another


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Tipped Essendon so I'm happy. Great to see Jobe play well, been crucified this week.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

BULLY said:


> He'll be lucky if he gets to keep the one he's already won let alone getting another


Nah AFL are too piss weak to do anything about it I reckon.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

The way people are reacting, it seems like nobody has EVER been booed on a sports field by opposition fans before last night.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yarran as the sub? Is Malthouse taking the piss? :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Carlchoke letting me down once again :StephenA


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Much, much better effort tonight from Sydney. Can they stop going on about that fucking rushed behind? Yeah, it was a wrong call and I was extremely pissed off about it, but you can't expect the umpires not to make a mistake like that every once in a while. It's like other Swans fans saying the umpires were betting against us tonight, but we were probably favoured by them if anything.

Brandon Jack impressed me tonight though. As did Lamb. Tom Mitchell is just an absolute gun. It was also good to see Tippet play pretty well tonight.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The issue with the rushed behind rule is that a lot of rushed behinds are deliberate. But the under pressure excuse gets you through it most of time. What I would argue though is that the Malceski rush behind does warrant a free. He had prior opportunity to dispose of the ball, didn't and then allowed the rushed behind take place. Whilst it would mean changing the interpretation of the rule, I would imagine that a situation like that is the sort of one you would want to penalize.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

imo the rushed behind rule is trash anyways. gift the opposition a point. what's the big deal? you're hurting yourself and taking a chance on the rebound.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiz said:


> imo the rushed behind rule is trash anyways. gift the opposition a point. what's the big deal? you're hurting yourself and taking a chance on the rebound.


Exactly. There's way too many rules now. I remember how long I facepalmed a few years ago when they brought this rule in. It's strategy and rushing behinds has decided massive games in the past, why change it now? I'd imagine that it'd be a hard rule to make a call on too.

There's no way Malceski's warranted a free kick, but because of the confusion we now have a lot of unnecessary controversy over the call and what's the bet that fuck all is done to fix it?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Kiz said:


> imo the rushed behind rule is trash anyways. gift the opposition a point. what's the big deal? you're hurting yourself and taking a chance on the rebound.


Won us the flag in '08, fucked us in '09.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Port got da' POWA


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF we're winning


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

melbourne really choking in this last quarter.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Fuck everyone that said we hadn't improved because we hadn't beaten anyone decent. Port Adelaide are back.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ They're still shit and won't do nothing come September.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

We won but it feels like a loss. Just take it and move on, may be the last win this year.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> ^ They're still shit and won't do nothing come September.


"Wont do nothing"

Cheers for the positive words (Y)


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

12 wins in a row for the first time since 1961. If there was ever a perfect time for this "Kennett Curse" bullshit to end, it's now...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Beating up Brisbane, let's throw out the red carpet now.

Means little until you do it in September, which, remind me again how well that's gone the last few years?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple HBK said:


> 12 wins in a row for the first time since 1961. If there was ever a perfect time for this "Kennett Curse" bullshit to end, it's now...


I know I've said this a few times before, but if it were ever going to happen, it would surely be this week


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Got my tickets for Friday night, can't wait :mark:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

hawks should be the favourites going in as they have been playing the better footy as of late. this is a really important game for them even though it wont effect their ladder position (unless they get absolutely belted) but this losing run against geelong is bordering on psychological and they don't want it hanging over their head come finals time. port essendon should be interesting too, good round of footy coming up.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, exceptional round of footy. Carlton v Pies, Derby match of Queensland: GC vs Lions, Lyon vs The Saints and of corse the Kennett curse to come into effect once again :lol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

GWS giving up a 90-point handicap :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BULLY said:


> hawks should be the favourites going in as they have been playing the better footy as of late. this is a really important game for them even though it wont effect their ladder position (unless they get absolutely belted) but this losing run against geelong is bordering on psychological and they don't want it hanging over their head come finals time. port essendon should be interesting too, good round of footy coming up.


We were playing far better footy than them last year before we lost to them and the Hawkins goal after the siren. We've not been convincing in our victories and Geelong are playing better this season than they were at this stage last year and going into our second home & away game against them. I seriously believe Geelong will win. They raise their game against us and we can't handle it, and the mental side of that is huge.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Chad Wingard extends his contract at Port Adelaide for 3 more years 

http://www.portadelaidefc.com.au/news/2013-07-02/wingard-commits-to-power


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 14 - RESULTS***​*First of all, my apologies for missing the Friday night game. Clearly I was half asleep putting that round up!

Solid week from everyone this week. Highest score this round was 7/9 by R.Scorpio, SP_10, BDFW, Lawls, -WR- and myself:

R.Scorpio - 7
Aussie - 7
SP_10 - 7
BDFW - 7
Lawls - 7
-WR- - 7
Jobbed Out - 6
BULLY - 6
AwSmash - 6
Triple HBK - 6
Kiz - 6
Bullseye - 6
Nige™ - 5

*PROGRESSIVE SCORES:*
R.Scorpio is holding strong in first place with 90. In second place are Jobbed Out and myself on 88 and in third place are SP_10 and BDFW on 87:

R.Scorpio - 90
Aussie - 88
Jobbed Out - 88
SP_10 - 87
BDFW - 87
Lawls - 86
BULLY - 85
AwSmash - 85
Nige™ - 85
Triple HBK - 84
Kiz - 84
-WR- - 83
Bullseye - 80

****ROUND 15***​*I'll echo the earlier comments about it being a big round this week. When you think about it, Melbourne/Sydney is probably the only game with not a lot riding on it (no offense to the Melbourne supporters!)
Deadline for this week is *Friday July 5 - 7.50pm*

*Friday July 5*
MCG - 7.50pm
Carlton vs. Collingwood
(Also known as Mick vs. Bucks II: Mick's Revenge)

*Saturday July 6*
Manuka Oval - 1.45pm
GWS vs. Western Bulldogs
(If GWS are going to get 4 points this year...)

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Richmond
(North's last chance at a top 8 finish and the Tiger's top 8 security you would think)

Gabba - 4.40pm
Brisbane vs. Gold Coast
(QLD Derby)

MCG - 7.40pm
Geelong vs. Hawthorn
(The Kennett Curse chapter 11....and I'm praying the last bloody chapter!!)

AAMI Stadium - 7.40pm
Adelaide vs. West Coast
(Another finals do or die match)

*Sunday July 7*
MCG - 1.10pm
Melbourne vs. Sydney
(.....I got nothing for this one!)

Paterson's Stadium - 3.20pm
Fremantle vs. St Kilda
(Poetic for Lyons if they pull off a top 4 finish against the Saints)

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Essendon vs. Port Adelaide
(Port's on a high and....well funny that, so is Essendon!  At least Watson may not get booed this time)

Good luck!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I believe I got 8/9 not 7/9


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Reports coming in left right and center that Essendon's fate will be decided in August just before the finals, and AFL haven't ruled out taking away their premiership points and Watson's brownlow. Very interesting.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The whole ASADA fiasco is a complete and utter farce. It should have been dealt with back in February/March and allowed everyone to move on with their lives.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aussie said:


> ****ROUND 14 - RESULTS***​*Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
> Essendon vs. Port Adelaide
> *(Port's on a high and....well funny that, so is Essendon! * At least Watson may not get booed this time)


8*D 

Of all the games this round, I'm going to Brisbane/Gold Coast. I've got to go Melbourne to see Geelong/Hawthorn or Carlton/Collingwood again sometime. Still good to see a clash I guess.

Calling it right now, Rioli gets injured in the last minute and his man goes on to kick the winning goal making it _11?_ in a row for the Cats.

Tough round of tipping this one!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The toughest tipping week ever just about. I could see my self getting half my picks wrong it's that tough.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ugh. Carltank costing me a tip. Still can't figure out why I tipped them.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Ugh. Carltank costing me a tip. Still can't figure out why I tipped them.


It's funny, I'd planned to tip them all week then decided to change to Collingwood for no real reason. I was pretty angry at 42-14 in the first quarter. Look like a genius now


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Good old Collingwood forever :mark:

Very pleased to have tipped them


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

3 quarters of the way into the first quarter, I thought we were going to get smashed


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gutted I tipped Carlton, hope I don't regret tipping us. First time I have over the Cats after planning to tip Geelong all week. I did put £5 @ 13/2 on Hawks to be winning at HT but Geelong win. Not just the hoodoo, but this would be our 13th win in a row. Unlucky 13? This is what this whole thing does to you!


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Great win by the pies, nothing better than beating Carlton.
moving reid up forward was a great move which seemed to free up cloke a lot more, so hopefully with Lachie Keeffe returning in the next few weeks we can keep Reid up forward. And it finally looks like we have found some small defenders, Marley Williams and Ben Sinclair both look like becoming permanent members of the 22 now with Tooves out.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

GWS enaldo


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

KENNETT CURSE :lmao :lmao :lmao

Unbelievable :brodgers


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

6/6, making a mockery of a tough tipping week


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Four out of six now. Eh. This round has been pretty great so far. I went to Lions/Suns and was surprised at the attendance level. About 27000 showed up and that's pretty good for a Brisbane game. The interchange infringement ruling was :lol.

EDIT: I used the word decent to describe my tips until I saw Scorpio's.  Surprised someone got North Melbourne/Richmond with the form the Tigers are in.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Fuck Richmond and Adelaide


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I think I rate the Roos far too highly and it has let me down a lot this season. Not today though. At there best the Roos are a top 6 team in my opinion and whilst I expect the Tigers to make the finals, I think the Roos arent quite done yet. They just need to hold leads.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Ok, first thing I have to say is fuck you Jeff Kennett.

Why did Hawthorn constantly try to kick it long to NOBODY time after time after time after time? It clearly wasnt going to work so why bother continuing? 

Last night showed that if you put us under any sort of constant pressure, we fall to shit. Simple as that. We werent allowed to play our normal controlled possession game plan and we were just kicking it long in an attempt to clear it out and it went to Geelong every time. 

Ah well, still top of the ladder :flip


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Im in a dilemma, do I watch the EJ Whitten legends game or the Ashes?? :argh:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why is that even a dilemma?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

^

Ashes of course


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

R.Scorpio said:


> I think I rate the Roos far too highly and it has let me down a lot this season. Not today though. At there best the Roos are a top 6 team in my opinion and whilst I expect the Tigers to make the finals, I think the Roos arent quite done yet. They just need to hold leads.


On our day we are a very tough team to beat. Those tight games that we lost earlier in the season have been really costly though and it will be tough to make the 8. We have some really tough matches coming up, hopefully we find some consistent form.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> Im in a dilemma, do I watch the EJ Whitten legends game or the Ashes?? :argh:


Not enough guys playin in it that I want to see so gotta be Ashes.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Top of the ladder or not, it is BLOODY frustrating watching the Hawks turn to Auskick level players every time we play Geelong. And the Cats weren't even playing great footy either!! Is it too much to hope Geelong lose every single game for the rest of the year and having no chance facing the Hawks come September? :$

Anyway onto the tipping:

****ROUND 15 - RESULTS***​*Just before I start this week, I would like to acknowledge that I screwed up -WR-'s tips last week and forgot to count his Port tip. So he in fact scored 8/9 which was the highest of the round. I have corrected the scores and will reflect on the progressive score this week (provided I didn't screw up again). So I'm very sorry about that. 

Anyway a very different round this week. Huge differences in tipping with everyone. And the last person any of us wanted to do well ended up getting a perfect 9 this week and I'm still wondering how the hell he did it! So huge congratulations to R.Scorpio (lucky bastard  ).

R.Scorpio - 9
AwSmash - 7
Bullseye - 7
Lawls - 7
Aussie - 6
BDFW - 6
Nige™ - 6
SP_10 - 6
-WR- - 6
Jobbed Out - 4
Kiz - 4
Triple HBK - 4
BULLY - 0

*PROGRESSIVE SCORES:*
R.Scorpio's perfect round has shot him further in front with 99. In second place with 94 is me and in third place with 93 are Lawls, BDFW and SP_10:

R.Scorpio - 99
Aussie - 94
Lawls - 93
BDFW - 93
SP_10 - 93
AwSmash - 92
Jobbed Out - 92
Nige™ - 91
-WR- - 90
Kiz - 88
Triple HBK - 88
Bullseye - 87
BULLY - 85

****ROUND 16***​*Round 16 is now open and the deadline to hand your tips in is *Friday July 12 - 7.50pm*

*Friday July 12*
MCG - 7.50pm
Collingwood vs. Adelaide

*Saturday July 13*
AAMI Stadium - 1.45pm
Port Adelaide vs. Hawthorn

Simonds Stadium - 2.10pm
Geelong vs. Melbourne

Cazaly's Stadium - 4.40pm
Richmond vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Carlton vs. St Kilda

Gabba - 7.40pm
Brisbane vs. North Melbourne

*Sunday July 14*
SCG - 1.10pm
Sydney vs. GWS

Etihad Stadium - 3.20pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Essendon

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Fremantle

Good luck.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

No longer last :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Extending the lead is good, I always manage to throw in dodgy tips late in the season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't believe what I'm reading about Harry O. Where did all that come from? Shocking!

The 2 game ban for McKernan was a bit soft too. That shot was just disgusting, totally unnecessary & unmotivated. Fucking cowardly.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Should have been 4 weeks.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Can't believe what I'm reading about Harry O. Where did all that come from? Shocking!
> 
> The 2 game ban for McKernan was a bit soft too. That shot was just disgusting, totally unnecessary & unmotivated. Fucking cowardly.


Yet Hodge was fine? :kobe


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> Yet Hodge was fine? :kobe


Did I say that?:no: Anyone including a Hawthorn player who deliberately hits someone like that should be banned for longer than two weeks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

get into a good position, then piss it away with shit play. just piss poor. thompson needs to be dropped, a massive liability. get grigg in. dirt poor basic skills, handing collingwood goals on a platter and missing any decent chance we get. piss poor.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Calling for Thompson to be dropped? Has he been that out of form or are you judging on tonights match.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Blues :cheer

and :lol @ Kangas choking.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

R.Scorpio said:


> Calling for Thompson to be dropped? Has he been that out of form or are you judging on tonights match.


he's been out of form for about 3 months.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn North, I just dont know anymore where they are at. Brad Scott's job should probably be called into question at some stage.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

westies into the grand final :mark:

unfortunately couldn't make it tonight but will definitely be there august 6. absolutely stoked, this club has done a complete 180 from about 6 years ago, seeing two different grand finals in 10 months and still in contention this season. really happy.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry guys, my net is playing up again so I'm just going to put this round up and will get the results done asap.

****ROUND 17****​Deadline for this round is *Friday July 19 - 7.50pm*

*Friday July 19*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
North Melbourne vs. Carlton

*Saturday July 20*
Aurora Stadium - 1.45pm
Hawthorn vs. Western Bulldogs

Skoda Stadium - 2.10pm
GWS vs. Essendon

Metricon Stadium - 4.40pm
Gold Coast vs. Collingwood

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
St Kilda vs. Port Adelaide

TIO Stadium - 7.40pm
Melbourne vs. Brisbane

*Sunday July 21*
MCG - 1.10pm
Richmond vs. Fremantle

AAMI Stadium - 3.20pm
Adelaide vs. Geelong

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Sydney

Good luck.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

North fpalm
I think On the Couch may have put the stat up but North rotate there mids more than any team in the process the bigger players, in particular Goldstein has to ruck the whole game himself. When needed in the last few minutes Goldstein couldn't even give Kreuzer a contest from the long kicks. North need to learn to play with two ruckmen


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Blue boys :cheer


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

FUCK.

Another heartbreaking loss. Not good enough.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Only tipped carlton because I knew Scorpio would tip north and I need to catch him in the tipping, didn't really expect them to win. But as a blues supporter it's good to see them get up. Did get hairy at the end though. Will be good if carlton can sneak 8th spot and give the younger guys some finals experience.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Must suck to be a North supporter right now.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

-WR- said:


> Must suck to be a North supporter right now.


Gotta be better than supporting my bunch I would have thought. Can't remember the last game I was emotionally invested in.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

SUNS!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Collingwood :lmao

might as well just give junior the charlie now.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Always love watching FIGJAM after a collingwood lose.

Collingwood have Buckley's chance of winning a final let alone a flag. 8*D


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Bloody Collingwood, I had them in a quadie to win from 25-60 points, and they don't even manage to win the game


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Fml that was horrible


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm surprised Kiz & BDFW haven't been cheering the Crows win over the Cats this week! 

****ROUND 17 - RESULTS***​*Safe to say no one received a perfect round this week. Highest score of the round went to BDFW & BULLY with 7/9. 

BDFW - 7
BULLY - 7
AwSmash - 6
Bullseye - 6
Kiz - 6
Lawls - 6
Triple HBK - 6
Aussie - 5
Nige™ - 5
R.Scorpio - 5
SP_10 - 5
-WR- - 5
Jobbed Out - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Just to annoy the hell out of all of you, I'm calling a score blackout for the remainder of the season. Since there's no prize involved, I need to make it a little exciting. 

****ROUND 18****​
Round 18 is open and the deadline is *Friday July 26*

*Friday July 26*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm (why this bloody game isn't at the MCG is beyond me )
Essendon vs. Hawthorn

*Saturday July 27*
Metricon Stadium - 1.45pm
Gold Coast vs. Carlton

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
Melbourne vs. North Melbourne

MCG - 4.40pm
Collingwood vs. GWS

Simmonds Stadium - 7.40pm
Geelong vs. St Kilda

Paterson's Stadium - 7.40pm
Fremantle vs. Adelaide

*Sunday July 28*
AAMI Stadium - 1.10pm
Port Adelaide vs. Brisbane

Etihad Stadium - 3.20pm
Western Bulldogs vs. West Coast

SCG - 4.40pm
Sydney vs. Richmond

Good luck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Aussie said:


> *Friday July 26*
> Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm (why this bloody game isn't at the MCG is beyond me )
> Essendon vs. Hawthorn


Not at MCG? :|

That'd be 80,000+ for that game at the 'G! :cuss:


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Gotta give Essendon that home ground advantage


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao Essendon got belted. Brilliant to see dem tears.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Blue Boys :cheer

Retribution for last year.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

My boys continue to show that in actual fact, they can get worse. Bottomless pit it appears.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao GWS Beating Collingwood


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

C'mon you giants!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sorry to any roos fans, i traded in swallow this week for bartel. my mistake.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

feel so helpless having not paid my foxtel bill and not being able to watch my pies!

last of my sanity gone if we drop this one.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

David Evans resigns from Essendon effective immediately.

Why resign if your club is adamant they're not guilty?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> David Evans resigns from Essendon effective immediately.
> 
> *Why resign if your club is adamant they're not guilty?*


They are trying to say that Evans left because of health reasons, but I ain't buying it. Pretty sure he said he was in the long run only about a week ago.

:hmm: There is also talk about Hird stepping down as well at the end of the season, which would cripple Essendon.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't Hird and Evans have different opinions about that phone call from Andrew which caused tension. Of course when the decision at Essendon is Hird or Evans, they choose to stick with their favorite son.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 18 - RESULTS****​There's a few of you taking a few punts in hopes to jump further ahead. It's paying off for some...not so much for others. BULLY, Mr. Lawls, SP_10, Nige, Kiz, Triple HBK and myself all had the highest score of 8/9.

BULLY - 8
Mr. Lawls - 8
SP_10 - 8
Aussie - 8
Nige™ - 8
Kiz - 8
Triple HBK - 8
R.Scorpio - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Bullseye - 7
-WR- - 7
BDFW - 6
AwSmash - 6

****ROUND 19***​*We're on the home stretch with 5 rounds left. Deadline for this round is *Friday August 2 - 7.50pm*

*Friday August 2*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
North Melbourne vs. Geelong

*Saturday August 3*
Skoda Stadium - 1.45pm
GWS vs. Melbourne

MCG - 2.10pm
Hawthorn vs. Richmond

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Carlton vs. Fremantle

Gabba - 7.40pm
Brisbane vs. St Kilda

Sunday August 4
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Sydney

AAMI Stadium - 3.20pm
Adelaide vs. Port Adelaide

MCG - 4.40pm
Collingwood vs. Essendon

Good luck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

He wants how much!? 
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...r-contract-talks/story-fni5f5nx-1226688001970


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao we'll be stupid enough to offer that.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

When I heard the figure I legit couldn't stop laughing. I know that ones ego can make them over value themselves but come on. Thats just ridiculous. Almost would have half a mind to let him go. Yarran and Jeffy would be plenty for Carlton.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Eddie betts ego is writing cheques his body can't cash.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

R.Scorpio said:


> When I heard the figure I legit couldn't stop laughing. I know that ones ego can make them over value themselves but come on. Thats just ridiculous. Almost would have half a mind to let him go. Yarran and Jeffy would be plenty for Carlton.


Yaz, Jeffy, Armfield, Laidler, Menzel, Buckley, & Graham.
We don't need Betts anymore. Cut him loose.

EDI: Also. 8:45 tonight Channel 7 Dean Robinson, former Essendon fitness coach interview with Luke Darcy.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

For those wondering, no I didn't tip North, damn


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Another piss poor effort by geelong. Not sure why they struggle against the lower ranked teams. 3 out of 4 of their losses have been against teams outside the top 8. Harvey was fantastic tonight especially in the first half.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Chris won't be happy at the next family get-together


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tipped North, and thankfully they didn't do me over this time. Great match. Last quarter was a bit disappointing but I thought Geelong would come back. Glad they didn't.

Good for North! Pity they were fucked by their awful draw but they've fucked themselves enough times too in strong winning positions. Finals are out of reach but if they play to their best you never know!

Gutted I didn't bet on it. They were 5/2, and Melbourne are 11/10 to beat GWS tomorrow. Really should've jumped on that double.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Geelong just looked fucking soft tonight.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I found a pretty cool tabletop footy game that I recommend you all check out. http://ttfooty.com/ It's highly addictive.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Was seconds late on changing my tip to Richmond.  Oh well.

Probably a good thing I didn't anyway.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Was seconds late on changing my tip to Richmond.  Oh well.


Why would you want to do that anyway


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm about 10 tips behind... I need some flukes. :lol It'd also be good to see one of them come at the expense of Hawthorn.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck off hawthorn. I have them at winning by 25+ in my quaddie. Bastards


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lmao dawks


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Giants win :mark: and the dawks lose :lmao

Brilliant!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Tigerland going beserk :lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

0/3 :jose


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Same bama2


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

you guys actually picked melbourne :lmao


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, went for a rough tip because I knew most people would pick gws and I wanted to catch up. 

Sounded good in theory..


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

That's always been my mindset but it doesn't work at all.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I didn't even tip us. In fact I'm surprised GWS didn't beat us by more. We have no midfield.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Why would you want to do that anyway


Eh, why not? :cuss:

3/5 though. Hawks and Geelong losing. :mark:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tipped Richmond, and thankfully they didn't do me over this time. Great match. Last quarter was a bit disappointing but I thought Hawthorn would come back. Glad they didn't.

Oh, and GIANTS :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I am never EVER tipping Carlton again, the fucking useless bastards. Still not beat a top 8 team. I hope to god they don't squeeze into 8th place on the ladder and into the finals.

Had a feeling we'd get tonked by Richmond after the mauling against them last year. It's particularly frustrating after Geelong's loss last night. We could've all but secured a home final, and with Sydney (away), Collingwood & North all still to play there's room for us to be caught by Sydney & Geelong. Not that it'll matter anyway in the end. We won't win the flag. I've said it all along.

Gunston & Zorko, Ibbotson not playing have really fucked me over in the draft prelim. Zorko's been a right prick all season. I expected him to turn it around but it's not happened.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The ideal case if you are Geelong, hawthorn or Sydney is to avoid top. That way you get the easier preliminary final.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Adelaide fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

top choke. glad i didn't tip the mentally pathetic flogs.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

What a gun Chad Wingard is. I'm speechless right now. Those lucky bounces in that one surge that resulted in the Mongfries goal though... I still can't believe that. 3 incredibly lucky bounces. Great game anyway.

Sydney in the top 2. :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I love Chad Wingard. He is the player I always envision myself in my dreams of being. That talented half forward with exquisite skills that can impose himself on a match.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.Scorpio said:


> The ideal case if you are Geelong, hawthorn or Sydney is to avoid top. That way you get the easier preliminary final.


Doesn't make too difference who you play if you're good enough and consider yourself possible flag winners. We got to the grand final last year finishing top. When was the last time the minor premiers didn't? Collingwood did two years ago and the year before. I only really started watching regularly in 2010 so I don't know without checking before those years.

You're going to get a tough prelim either way and there's not much difference between the top sides anyway. I'd like to avoid Sydney or Geelong if possible but you'd have to beat them in the final anyway, not that we would!

I wish Adelaide would've won today to make the hunt for 8th interesting. Now it's all but over for the top 8 all sewn up. That's nothing against Port though. I like what they've done this year, massive respect for them.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> Doesn't make too difference who you play if you're good enough and consider yourself possible flag winners. We got to the grand final last year finishing top. When was the last time the minor premiers didn't? Collingwood did two years ago and the year before. I only really started watching regularly in 2010 so I don't know without checking before those years.
> 
> You're going to get a tough prelim either way and there's not much difference between the top sides anyway. I'd like to avoid Sydney or Geelong if possible but you'd have to beat them in the final anyway, not that we would!
> 
> *I wish Adelaide would've won today to make the hunt for 8th interesting. Now it's all but over for the top 8 all sewn up. That's nothing against Port though. I like what they've done this year, massive respect for them*.


The blues play port in the last round so theoretically we only have to make up one game and beat them in that one. and port are playing geelong and freo away so we still have a slim chance. Otherwise it's just hope that bombers get their points taken away though I'd prefer if we earnt that 8th spot.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Doesn't make too difference who you play if you're good enough and consider yourself possible flag winners. We got to the grand final last year finishing top. When was the last time the minor premiers didn't? Collingwood did two years ago and the year before. I only really started watching regularly in 2010 so I don't know without checking before those years.
> 
> You're going to get a tough prelim either way and there's not much difference between the top sides anyway. I'd like to avoid Sydney or Geelong if possible but you'd have to beat them in the final anyway, not that we would!
> 
> I wish Adelaide would've won today to make the hunt for 8th interesting. Now it's all but over for the top 8 all sewn up. That's nothing against Port though. I like what they've done this year, massive respect for them.


No doubt if you're good enough you don't care who you play. But there does appear a divide between the top 3 and Fremantle. Playing at home against Fremantle in a preliminary final seems a far easier task than playing one of the other 3. Collingwood in 2011 were spent by the time they made the Grand Final in big part was that preliminary final with Hawthorn. Ultimately you have to play tough games at some point either way. But players say that the preliminary final is probably the toughest match you play, so playing against a relatively lesser side in that game can't hurt.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Good win 

Monfries goal was just wow. 1 in 100 surely.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BULLY said:


> The blues play port in the last round so theoretically we only have to make up one game and beat them in that one. and port are playing geelong and freo away so we still have a slim chance. Otherwise it's just hope that bombers get their points taken away though I'd prefer if we earnt that 8th spot.


I thought they were 12 points clear, my bad!

Is there talk over there about Essendon being deducted points? Not heard that yet.



R.Scorpio said:


> No doubt if you're good enough you don't care who you play. But there does appear a divide between the top 3 and Fremantle. Playing at home against Fremantle in a preliminary final seems a far easier task than playing one of the other 3. Collingwood in 2011 were spent by the time they made the Grand Final in big part was that preliminary final with Hawthorn. Ultimately you have to play tough games at some point either way. But players say that the preliminary final is probably the toughest match you play, so playing against a relatively lesser side in that game can't hurt.


We thought that against Adelaide last year and scraped through by the skin of bollocks. Freo at home not easy. Just ask Geelong that after last year at the G in the elimination final. They drew at Sydney too this year. I wouldn't put them that far behind but Geelong & Sydney. They make you work your nuts off too Freo.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Good to finally have a 4 quarter effort, was a great win. I have the biggest man crush on Brodie Grundy, think he is going to be a star.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

7/9 in tipping as well :cheer


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Must have watched this 6 or 7 times today


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

They should've included the "He's a freak!" line. The Monfries bounce looks even crazier the more I see it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

FOXTEL CUP CHAMPIONS

so fucking ecstatic right now. that 100k will do so much for the club. amazing to think we were almost done in 08 and to see where we are now. fuck yes.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Final score?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

32-28. HIGH SCORING MASTERCLASS!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shortened quarters, each team played on saturday, ourselves in a thunderstorm, east freo had to travel too, pressure was absolutely immense from both teams. it was a really good game.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Bullseye said:


> Tipped Richmond, and thankfully they didn't do me over this time. Great match. Last quarter was a bit disappointing but I thought Hawthorn would come back. Glad they didn't.
> 
> Oh, and GIANTS :mark:


Um.....you might want to have another look at the tips you sent me. 

And Hawthorn....if you're going to play an absolutely frustrating game of football, could you please do me the courtesy and do it when the weather is a little warmer? Watching 4 quarters of that shit when it was bloody freezing is not my idea of a fun day! :side:


****ROUND 19 - RESULTS***​*First of all congratulations to GWS. It's only taken almost the entire season but they finally won a game!

And while we're congratulating, Mr Lawls and SP_10 had the highest score of the round with 7/9. 

Mr. Lawls - 7
SP_10 - 7
Aussie - 6
AwSmash - 6
Bullseye - 6
Jobbed Out - 6
Kiz - 6
R.Scorpio - 6
Triple HBK - 6
-WR- - 5
BDFW - 4
BULLY - 4
Nige™ - 4

On a side note, I love having a blackout period. You guys take a lot more risks when you have no idea who is leading. 

****ROUND 20***​*Deadline for this round is *Friday August 9 - 7.50pm*

*Friday August 9*
Etihad Stadium - 7.50pm
St Kilda vs. Hawthorn

*Saturday August 10*
MCG - 1.45pm
Richmond vs. Brisbane

Simmonds Stadium - 2.10pm
Geelong vs. Port Adelaide

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Carlton vs. Western Bulldogs

ANZ Stadium - 7.40pm
Sydney vs. Collingwood

Metricon Stadium - 7.40pm
Gold Coast vs. Melbourne

*Sunday August 11*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Essendon vs. West Coast

AAMI Stadium - 3.20pm
Adelaide vs. North Melbourne

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
Fremantle vs. GWS

Good luck.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Um.....you might want to have another look at the tips you sent me.


Oh I know I tipped the dawks, I was just poking fun at Nige's post about North


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao

Some interesting matchups this week, Richmond vs Brisbane might be a belter tomorrow arvo, same with Sydney and Collingwood.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Well tonight was rather uninspiring...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Wins a win


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Well tonight was rather uninspiring...


Missed it, working this morning! Friday night games or mornings here for us are worst time for Hawks games or any good ones for that matter. Had last Friday off though typically!

Seen the score & what not but the result's all that matters. It looked convincing by almost 50. We just need wins now and no injuries. The Gunston one's a slight concern though. He'll he back by finals time I understand. Bit annoyed he had to get injured and come off early this week with him being in my draft team for the grand final against a team with Ablett as captain playing at home to Melbourne. At least Montagna scored well.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Well.. our season can get stuffed.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

CARLTANK :lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm going to look at the Swans loss positively here. I think we needed to drop a game before the finals and Geelong and Hawthorn. I noticed in the Bulldogs game that we were starting to get a bit ahead of ourselves and needed to realise that we're not invincible and can lose. The key negative is that we showed we can't play at ANZ, and come finals time, that could really hurt us. I hate the fact that we have to play there for big games, just so the match has a bigger attendance level and the AFL get more money. Sydney should be allowed to play at the SCG and Geelong should be allowed to play at Simonds, it shouldn't just be about the cash. Both teams earned their spot for a home final, so they should get to play at home.



Nige™;22297849 said:


> Missed it, working this morning! Friday night games or mornings here for us are worst time for Hawks games or any good ones for that matter. Had last Friday off though typically!
> 
> Seen the score & what not but the result's all that matters. It looked convincing by almost 50. We just need wins now and no injuries. The Gunston one's a slight concern though. He'll he back by finals time I understand. Bit annoyed he had to get injured and come off early this week with him being in my draft team for the grand final *against a team with Ablett as captain playing at home to Melbourne*. At least Montagna scored well.


Congratulations. :hb:

Ablett though. :bron3 I'm now set lose by a point. It's only Qualifying Finals for me though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

very lucky to get away with that. sloane is an absolute monster. dangerfield played like he was the only player out there, crouch is a future brownlow medalist.

p sure we have the worst captain in the afl.

and ballantyne just kicked goal of the year.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I reckon I made it over the line in SuperCoach, but I'm devastated about my Dream Team. Went down by 8 points in the qualifying final. Eh, bring on semis next week, but now I have to face the best team in the prelims, rather than the grand final. fpalm

Oh, and cheers to:
Mitchell - 72
Leuenberger - 68
Swan - 94
H Shaw - 51
Jack - 57
J Kennedy - 54
Fyfe - 86 (just needed 9 more )

And, most importantly, Gazza with 64. Oh, and he was my captain!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

as long as sydney beat hawks again, i dont care about losing to collingwood


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Kiz said:


> very lucky to get away with that. sloane is an absolute monster. dangerfield played like he was the only player out there, *crouch is a future brownlow medalist.*
> 
> p sure we have the worst captain in the afl.
> 
> and ballantyne just kicked goal of the year.


Gonna be hard with Chad Wingard a lock in for 10 in a row


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

CHRISTINA HENDRICKS said:


> as long as sydney beat hawks again, i dont care about losing to collingwood


This. As I said, we probably had to drop a game anyway. They needed to be reminded that if they aren't playing well, they're not exactly a powerhouse team. I would much rather beat Hawthorn than Collingwood right now.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Man I miss the days where I looked forward to the footy each week. I just want the finals to start.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AwSmash said:


> This. As I said, we probably had to drop a game anyway. They needed to be reminded that if they aren't playing well, they're not exactly a powerhouse team. I would much rather beat Hawthorn than Collingwood right now.


Think you will in a few weeks tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

voss has been told his contract will not be renewed for next season

absurd. he's pushed a very mediocre list further than it should've been.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Brisbane showing that no man is bigger than the club. Take note Essendon.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Kiz said:


> voss has been told his contract will not be renewed for next season
> 
> absurd. he's pushed a very mediocre list further than it should've been.


He sculpted that mediocre list with 5 years of awful list management and poor development. He deserves everything that he gets.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Harsh. The Lions have had a solid season and appear on the right track.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Essendon, Hird, Thompson, Corcoran. all charge with Bringing the Game into disrepute.

Charges to be handed down 26th of August, just before the final round of the season


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

God™ said:


> He sculpted that mediocre list with 5 years of awful list management and poor development. He deserves everything that he gets.


no he doesn't. he got them into the finals in his first season, had some poor ones and was getting them back on the right track. unless they're able to get someone high profile in, this is a poor move.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

So Essendon charged but no punishments given. I want to see some punishments damnit


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The fact that the charges will be handed down before finals is a sign right there.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

So if they are docked points and Essendon want to challenge it, what happens? The finals can't wait to see if the appeal works or not. Either way, you play to win premierships and Essendon ain't winning the premiership. Cop the wooden spoon and move on.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Fucking Internet...
Sorry guys I'm just putting up this round for the moment. 

*ROUND 21*​
Deadline is *Friday August 16 - 7.50pm*

*Friday August 16*
MCG - 7.50pm
Hawthorn vs. Collingwood

*Saturday August 17*
MCG -1.45pm
Richmond vs. Carlton

AAMI Stadium - 2.10pm
Port Adelaide vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Essendon vs. North Melbourne

Patersons Stadium - 7.40pm
West Coast vs. Geelong

Gabba - 7.40pm
Brisbane vs. GWS

*Sunday August 18*
MCG - 1.10pm
Melbourne vs. Fremantle

SCG - 3.20pm
Sydney vs. St Kilda

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Adelaide

Good luck.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

R.Scorpio said:


> So if they are docked points and Essendon want to challenge it, what happens? The finals can't wait to see if the appeal works or not. Either way, you play to win premierships and Essendon ain't winning the premiership. Cop the wooden spoon and move on.


I keep thinking either the AFL aren't going to dock points or they're waiting until the last round as a great big fuck you to Essendon...which admittedly is bloody cruel.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wow good win by hawks


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Look out everyone, Brodie Grundy is going to dominate the league for the next decade. His duels with Naitanui over the next few years are going to be legendary.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Going to be a long time before we beat Hawthorn again.

Grundy was superb tonight.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Rioli's first half was sensational. Close to the best I've seen him play.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fuck ye Blues!

Looked ugly early but they stood up and Gibbs & Casboult played brilliantly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so the drug at the centre of this whole saga isn't illegal.

robbo going ballistic on afl 360, and rightly so. what a farce.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^ This whole thing has been a crock from the get go.


Ok a little catching up sorry gents!

****ROUND 20 & 21 - RESULTS***​*
Round 20 saw a few punts again. Congrats to Kiz and myself for the highest score of the round with 7/9:

Aussie - 7
Kiz - 7
Jobbed Out - 6
Mr. Lawls - 6
Nige™ - 6
AwSmash - 5
BDFW - 5
Bullseye - 5
R.Scorpio - 5
SP_10 - 5
Triple HBK - 5
-WR- - 5
BULLY - 4

Four almost perfect scores in Round 21....with Richmond screwing it all up! Congrats to Jobbed Out, Bullseye, Triple HBK and -WR- who all scored 8/9 this week:

Jobbed Out - 8
Bullseye - 8
Triple HBK - 8
-WR- - 8
Aussie - 7
R.Scorpio - 7
BULLY - 7
Kiz - 6
Mr. Lawls - 6
Nige™ - 6
AwSmash - 6
SP_10 - 6
BDFW - 0

Just thought I'd point out that with two rounds left, it's still pretty bloody close! 

****ROUND 22***​*Deadline for this round is *Friday August 23 - 7.50pm*

*Friday August 23*
MCG - 7.50pm
Collingwood vs. West Coast

*Saturday August 24*
AAMI Stadium - 1.45pm
Adelaide vs. Melbourne

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Hawthorn

Simmonds Stadium - 4.40pm
Geelong vs. Sydney

MCG - 7.40pm
Carlton vs. Essendon

Paterson's Stadium - 7.40pm
Fremantle vs. Port Adelaide

*Sunday August 25*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
St Kilda vs. Gold Coast

Skoda Stadium - 3.20pm
GWS vs. Richmond

Gabba - 4.40pm
Brisbane vs. Western Bulldogs

Good luck.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

http://cdn.scahw.com.au/cdn-1ce9e1b03bf4ecd/Documents/EssendonFCnoticeofcharge.pdf

What the AFL released yesterday.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The whole ASADA deal, since the initial 'breaking' of the news, has been a complete farce. If they had anything, at all, players would have been suspended and clubs sanctioned almost immediately. It's dragged on for far too long, and someone, whether it be Joe Blow, or Demetriou (sp) should stand up, tell them to take action or fuck off, and get everyone back on to the sport, especially with finals just 3 weeks away.

Also, :mark: for Crawf's champs for ensuring an Aussie takes out the WF league in SuperCoach.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Shit is getting real though.



> *AFL presidents back league's stance on Essendon*
> The AFL's 17 other clubs have called on Essendon to avoid fighting its bitter battle with the league in the courts, and have offered their unanimous confidence in the
> 
> AFL's handing of the dispute.
> ...


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

My issue with this whole thing is that this whole story was about Essendon players potentially taking banned substances. Yet Essendon's war with the AFL is more about the fact they think the AFL have handled the saga poorly and that they feel they are being punished even though it hasn't yet been confirmed they took banned substances. And supposedly Essendon don't know whether they have or haven't taken banned substances which in itself surely deserves punishment. It seems pretty clear Essendon are guilty but are fighting the AFL on semantics that ultimately have nothing to do with the core issue.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> Also, :mark: for Crawf's champs for ensuring an Aussie takes out the WF league in SuperCoach.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Seriously though, that's just laughing at his continued pettiness against me. Good luck to all those left! So love Supercoach, especially compared to our versions of fantasy football.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn you uni, made me forget to put my tips in, so that's me likely done for the season


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just send them in now. Aussie will probably understand, since you have a fair excuse for not entering them.

I really wish the finals would come already. The good games are poor and the poor games are horrible. Football is just boring right now, really. There's one or two fairly good games every week and the rest are just a borefest.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Port get smashed and clinch 8th spot 8*D


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.smh.com.au/afl/afl-news/swans-stalwart-bolton-to-hang-up-his-boots-20130825-2sk4g.html

Bugger.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Essendon. Gone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

this is a joke. the whole process has been a joke. it's nothing short of farcical the way this has been handled by the afl. demetriou should be sacked by fucking someone.

on top of that there's an interchange cap for next season. fpalm. welcome to the world of even more injuries and worse 4th quarters spectacles because both teams are absolutely drained. what ********* comes up with these ideas?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so ill be working at the sydney vs hawthorn match, hopefully we do em!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree Kiz.

Demetriou AKA Fat Vlad is terrible at his job, This whole Essendon saga has been a complete farce, and something should've been sorted at the start of the year.
Only a matter of time til he is removed from office IMO.

And the interchange cap is a joke of a rule, how about getting rid/fixing up some other rules like the slide, hands in the back, chopping of the arms etc.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Bombers out finals and fined 2 million dollars, with no draft picks and their Coach suspended for a year.

And that's that, thank god this bullshit is over.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck off AFL. I wanted to finish 16th


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ridiculous that this decision was reached a week before the end of the season when it started before the season did. The AFL & Demetriou are a shambles. Kiz is so right about the interchange cap. How can they look at it and think it's a good idea when practically everyone involved with the clubs has said how badly it'll effect players & matches?

As for the finals, it's good that there's going to be somewhat of a fight for the last place. It's a pity that Brisbane have to travel to Geelong. They don't have a home final wrapped up and Freo will beat St. Kilda you would assume. Carlton may win in Adelaide against Port but West Coast won't make up the % difference even if they beat Adelaide. The Crows may get it done in Perth but it'll be tough. It's all on North I reckon but if they were playing Collingwood at Etihad and not the G I'd fancy their chances strongly. Unfortunately I don't see them doing it but they're the most likely with Adelaide if someone's going to edge out Carlton.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The whole saga reaches a laughable conclusion. From what I've read they haven't actually been stripped of points, they've been expelled from the finals, so on the final table, they'll be '5th' and void their place in the finals.

Their form the past month though, it's just delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Technically they will finish 9th this year. This shit isn't over with though. Isn't ASADA still investigating the players and they may still be charged?

This should not have dragged on as long as it did. This was news in February. A decision and charges should have been placed months ago, not a week from the start of the finals. 



AwSmash said:


> Just send them in now. Aussie will probably understand, since you have a fair excuse for not entering them.


I do understand. I swear I think I've let 95% of you guys off with late entries at some point this season! 

****ROUND 22 - RESULTS***​*A couple of surprise wins this week. SP_10 just missing out on a perfect score this week with 8/9.

SP_10 - 8
Aussie - 7
Mr. Lawls - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Kiz - 7
Triple HBK - 7
Nige™ - 7
Bullseye - 7
-WR- - 7
AwSmash - 5
R.Scorpio - 4
BULLY - 0
BDFW - 0

Just a few interesting points before I continue:

- There is currently a 3 way tie for first place;
- It's only a point separating first from second;
- 3 points separating first from third; and
- Of the 12 of us left (assuming BDFW has packed it in for the season?), there is only 10 points separating 1st and 12th.

It is still almost anyone's game!

****ROUND 23 - FINAL ROUND****​Here it is, the home stretch! Deadline for this round is *Friday August 30 - 7.50pm*

*Friday August 30*
ANZ Stadium - 7.50pm
Sydney vs. Hawthorn

*Saturday August 31*
Etihad Stadium - 1.45pm
St Kilda vs. Fremantle

Simmonds Stadium - 2.10pm
Geelong vs. Brisbane

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. Carlton

MCG - 7.40pm
Essendon vs. Richmond

Paterson's Stadium - 8.10pm
West Coast vs. Adelaide

*Sunday September 1*
Metricon Stadium - 1.10pm
Gold Coast vs. GWS

MCG - 3.20pm
Collingwood vs. North Melbourne

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Melbourne

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

blockbuster saturday. almost all the contenders for 8th playing within 6 hours of each other


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I assume everyone is aware of this, but here are the teams mathematically able to make the 8 (bearing in mind Essendon now sit 9th):

*8. Carlton (40pts 107.00%)*
Must beat Port Adelaide to stay 8th
*
10. Brisbane (40pts 89.10%)*
Must beat Geelong and Carlton must lose to move to 8th

*11. North Melbourne (36pts 120.20%)*
Must beat Collingwood. Carlton and Brisbane must lose.

*12. Adelaide (36pts 103.70%)*
Must beat Eagles by a fairly comfortable margin and rely on Carlton (by a somewhat large margin), Brisbane and North to lose.


Call me nuts, but I can actually see North making it. Geelong don't want to lose and risk having to face Freo over there (although that would really make my day!) and I don't think Brisbane can pull the win off again, especially at Geelong. 
Carlton will be desperate enough not to completely screw up their second chance, but at AAMI, Port could very easily outplay them and take the win. 
North have been one of those teams that have played really well throughout the season, but poor kicking among others has cost them so many times. They could beat the Pies if they wanted it bad enough as Collingwood are still quite sketchy impact wise.

This week is going to prove to be very interesting to watch.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.afl.com.au/news/2013-08-28/aflcomaus-end-of-year-predictions Did anyone else read this? :lmao Just about every one of these people appear to be absolutely clueless. Just read through the question about who will coach Brisbane. :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

read through the first one, adam simpson coaching brisbane, closed the tab


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

But it gets better from there... apparently these people will be coaching Brisbane next year: John Worsfold, Leigh Matthews, Scott Burns, Rodney Eade, John Blakey, Paul Roos, Luke Power, Mark Williams. Too many brilliant predictions for that. :lmao

Oh, and apparently the headline we'll read is: _Brownlow heartbreak for ineligible Fyfe._ Also, apparently no team even has a chance at MAKING the Grand Final but Hawthorn and Geelong.

There are actually some funny headlines though. Same with the answers to the Dale Thomas question.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

"Biggest trade week/free agency move: Lance Franklin to GWS for the No. 1 pick which they trade to Carlton for Bryce Gibbs and Chris Yarran. Blues take Tom Boyd."

Just no.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not going to look at that game to negatively, there's plenty of positives you can take away from it. Biggs was good (none of the other youngsters were), Buddy got reported and they pushed Hawthorn and looked highly likely for three quarters even though they were without Hannerbery, Tippet, Jetta, Goodes and Nick Smith who are all either possibilities or will play next week. Most of all though, unlike last week, the heart was there.

The major negative is that that's 0/1. :frustrate


----------



## SP_10 (Sep 29, 2006)

:cuss: Damn you Ross Lyon for resting fyfe.

Really stupid form buddy last night. 3 weeks reduced to 2 with early plea would be my guess.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

They're all saying 2 down to 1 with early plea. Reckless, high contact, low impact.

Was impressed with how we were able to break the pressure in the last and kick away. Rioli and Bailey likely to come in for Buddy and probably Spangher.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Carlton to lose, Brisbane to lose and North Melbourne to win.

Easy.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

What a game. Lester had to goal there and the umps bottled it in the last 20 seconds.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Steve McBurney, you sir, are a cunt. Always been weak as piss and incompetent. Good riddance. 

Great game though. Lester should of goaled.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Da Navy blues :cheer


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tipped the Saints but looks like Carlton fucked me over as they always do.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Why did Carlton have to win yesterday? Would've loved North in the finals!:cuss:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8*D


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Why did Carlton have to win yesterday? Would've loved North in the finals!:cuss:


Yeh agree. It's incredible to think that despite how poor Carlton have been this season, they managed to still win more games than North, Adelaide and West Coast. North are a top 5 team so hopefully for them not playing finals is a kick up the ass for next year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

North's draw was horrendous. They let slip some good leads too many times too like West Coast away and Adelaide at home. They're a top 8 team North for sure. They'd be more competitive than Port & Carlton for sure.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

If they were good enough they'd be playing finals. Simple as that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mentally weak teams like norf aren't finals teams. port have been able to hold onto leads/come back into them and that's why they're in the finals. they might play some nice stuff but if you fall to shit when the pressure is on thee too bad.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Ironic that Richmond are playing the team that finished 9th this week


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Buddy got off a bit lightly with a one week ban. Gonna be a hell of a match Friday. Big ins for the Swans too from last Friday.

As for North, when you look at the teams they've played twice compared to Carlton & Port, it makes a difference. Yes they've thrown away big leads on too many occasions but they're a better side than Carlton atm for sure.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/po...nday-celebration/story-fni0fiyv-1226709338729

:lmao


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:lmao

I can't figure out what the funniest thing about the article is... the fact that PCW are complaining about discrimination when his wrestling name is "Mr. Big" or that it's St Kilda.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

"Clinton Jones: Midget Burner" sounds like an awesome TV show


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

No doubt the worst All Australian side in a long ass time.

Patrick Dangerfield (Adelaide): All-Australian 2012.
Richard Douglas (Adelaide): Never previously selected.
Travis Cloke (Collingwood): All-Australian 2011.
Scott Pendlebury (Collingwood): All-Australian 2010, 2011, 2012.
Dane Swan (Collingwood): All-Australian 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012.
Jobe Watson (Essendon): All-Australian 2012.
Nathan Fyfe (Fremantle): Never previously selected.
Michael Johnson (Fremantle): Never previously selected.
Chris Mayne (Fremantle): Never previously selected.
David Mundy (Fremantle): Never previously selected.
Michael Walters (Fremantle): Never previously selected.
Corey Enright (Geelong): All-Australian 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011.
Andrew Mackie (Geelong): Never previously selected.
Steve Motlop (Geelong): Never previously selected.
Joel Selwood (Geelong): All-Australian 2009, 2010.
Harry Taylor (Geelong): All-Australian 2010.
Gary Ablett (Gold Coast): All-Australian 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 (vice-captain), 2011 (captain), 2012.
Jeremy Cameron (Greater Western Sydney): Never previously selected.
Lance Franklin (Hawthorn): All-Australian 2008, 2010, 2011, 2012.
Josh Gibson (Hawthorn): Never previously selected.
Luke Hodge (Hawthorn): All-Australian 2005, 2008, 2010 (captain).
Sam Mitchell (Hawthorn): All-Australian 2011.
Jarryd Roughead (Hawthorn): Never previously selected.
Todd Goldstein (North Melbourne): Never previously selected.
Lindsay Thomas (North Melbourne): Never previously selected.
Scott Thompson (North Melbourne): Never previously selected.
Daniel Wells (North Melbourne): Never previously selected.
Travis Boak (Port Adelaide): Never previously selected.
Chad Wingard (Port Adelaide): Never previously selected.
Nick Riewoldt (St Kilda): All-Australian 2004, 2006, 2008, 2009 (captain).
Jack Steven (St Kilda): Never previously selected.
Dan Hannebery (Sydney): Never previously selected.
Kieren Jack (Sydney): Never previously selected.
Josh Kennedy (Sydney): All-Australian 2012.
Jarrad McVeigh (Sydney): Never previously selected.
Nick Malceski (Sydney): Never previously selected.
Josh Kennedy (West Coast): Never previously selected.
Eric Mackenzie (West Coast): Never previously selected.
Ryan Griffen (Western Bulldogs): Never previously selected.
Will Minson (Western Bulldogs): Never previously selec


source: http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-ne...tralian-nod-20130903-2t30d.html#ixzz2dtRT2YZc

Eric Mackenzie.. da fuck?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Crowley not even named in the squad of 40? Da fuq?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Hanley was stiff as well. What I will say, if Ryan Griffen isn't in the 18 and in the midfield not some forward flank, then the selectors should just piss off. Best midfielder in the AFL this season by a distance.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

lol Buddy wasn't in All Australian form at all this year


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Woosha has officially resigned as coach.

Yet another team hunting for another coach this season.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

My interest in my club is back, premiers 2017


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I understand trade week is still weeks away, but anyone want Everitt?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Spangher Jesus?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in a manager game where everyone could take one team (using AFL Live 2) or an all-time draft etc. in the off season to keep this thread active? I can run either if people are interested.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

FREOOO


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Extremely impressive from Freo... Geelong vs. Hawthorn preliminary final :mark:...

Here's a list of all the likely potential grand finals. _Bolded ones are :mark:_

*Geelong vs. Fremantle*
Geelong vs. Sydney
Geelong vs. Richmond
Hawthorn vs. Fremantle
*Hawthorn vs. Sydney
Hawthorn vs. Richmond*

Opinions?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't want to play Geelong ever again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hawthorn's premiership to lose really. i can't see any other team really getting to them. they were absolutely mighty last night. geelong seem to have a fair few injuries, desperately missed hawkins up forward and blew their chances. 

this freo team at subi? that would be awful.

crowley and ballantyne having a go at stevie j after the siren. turn it up. 3 time premiership player, 3 time all australian, norm smith medalist. maybe the other two should wait a few weeks to see what happens.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Freo only team I'm sure will be in the final right now. Last night's second half was the best I've seen from the Hawks, and that was without Buddy & Rioli. It's the curse, and mentally we're fucked against Geelong. I don't fancy us against them at all in the prelim, but they might have trouble next week if it is them and Collingwood.

Heath Shaw.:lmao

*Edit:* Finals Footy is something else. What a game this is. Heath Shaw's such a cunt. Not breaking news like, but still. What a dick.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Officially jumping on the Power bandwagon for next week.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Amazing!! Well done and well deserved Port. Coming back like that in the 3rd & 4th quarters after Collingwood got ahead, only to turn it back in their favour. Superb!

Bucks' face or that dick Heath Shaw, don't know what's best. That Essendon reject will be playing a semi final next week Heath, will you?:lmao


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*POWER*

What an effort. I'm in shock... even though I tipped them. Heath Shaw is an absolute wanker, unlike his brother p - seriously though, just shows you the effect Collingwood has on people). Chad Wingard and Olly Wines' last quarters were :mark:. The score review was suspicious.

Today for me kind of made up for the Swans performance last night...


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

How good were the power??? McGuire is such a wanker complaining about only having a six day break before playing semi final, you hadn't played or won it yet dickhead. Instant karma going get ya


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*PORT!!!! :mark:*

What a pisser :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

What a great day, I hate Geelong and Collingwood. This couldn't have gone better.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Best day of footy today. Freo and Port winning is awesome. Freo are all but in the grand final. I hope Port give Geelong a game next weekend. Now lets hope that finals magic is in the air tomorrow. Don't care who wins, just want a good match.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

That game summed up our season pretty well. 

Wingard is already a superstar.

The whole team needs to learn how to kick the ball and hit a target on the chest. Not at their feet or 5 feet above their head which we continue to do. 

Oh and Maxwell to step down as captain please and be dropped from the team.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

UP YOU FUCKING POWER 

First ever final I've been to at the MCG and to see the Pies fans steaming towards the exits after Schulz kicked his 3rd was a great.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Richmond beaten by 9th. :lmao Piss weak mentally, played like a team that had never seen finals... oh wait.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

richmond losing to a team that got in by default is fucked


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Irony, thy name is Richmond.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Blue boyssss!!! :cheer


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I had to say I loved Carlton winning. They genuinely could not have been more unconvincing this season yet they are somehow in the second week of the finals. Also funny is Mick is still in, Bucks ain't.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Loving all the bitter Essendon fans after Carlton winning too.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Whoever made this is a genius 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^^ :lmao That was gold.

Sorry guys I have been incredibly busy the last week! I have the final results all ready to go...late, but ready.

****ROUND 23 - RESULTS****​Last round saw a lot of punts and a lot of upsets. AwSmash, Bullseye, Mr. Lawls, Nige™, R.Scorpio and Triple HBK all finished the round with the highest score of 6/9. 

AwSmash - 6
Bullseye - 6
Mr. Lawls - 6
Nige™ - 6
R.Scorpio - 6
Triple HBK - 6
Aussie - 5
Kiz - 4
SP_10 - 4
-WR- - 4
Jobbed Out - 3
BDFW - 0
BULLY - 0

*FINAL SCORES!​*
Alright here we go...

*8th Place:* BDFW - 123 Points

*7th Place:* BULLY - 131 Points

*6th Place:* -WR- - 137 Points

*= 5th Place:* AwSmash, Bullseye & Kiz - 140 Points

*= 4th Place:* Nige™, Triple HBK & Jobbed Out - 141 Points


*3RD PLACE:* SP_10 - 144 Points 


*2ND PLACE:* Aussie - 146 Points


*And the winner of the 2013 WF Tipping Comp......in equal first place...*


*1ST PLACE: Mr. Lawls & R.Scorpio - 147 Points*


So as the season closes, I would like to thank you all for participating (not to mention putting up with my delays :$). I love that we've done this every year for a hell of a long time now, even if it is just bragging rights now! I hope you've all enjoyed it and will be part of it again next year.  <3


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:cheer

back to back, even if I tied this time :side:


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

All because I failed to get my tips in on the right time that one week fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so sando's confirmed we're in for betts

fuck off. a 26 year old front runner who wants big cash and has a questionable reputation at best.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

^

You're welcome.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Ever since the news Betts wanted 600k broke, i cant help but laugh every time i see him play. So delusional. Surely Adelaide wouldnt pay more than say 400-450k which is still more than Betts deserves.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.Scorpio said:


> Ever since the news Betts wanted 600k broke, i cant help but laugh every time i see him play. So delusional. Surely Adelaide wouldnt pay more than say 400-450k which is still more than Betts deserves.


Can't they pay $300k to his dad/agent instead outside of their wage cap?!:side:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Adelaide's key focus right now should be getting Jared Polec to come home to the Crows, rather than the Power. He has really high potential if:

A) he figures out how use it
B) has a good run with injuries

They reportedly offered Betts $2M for 4 seasons though. fpalm

I am looking forward to this trade week though. If Mumford still wants to leave then, I'm excited to see who we can get for them.

Then there's all these Lions players. All homesick, like Tippet was... but, hey I'm not complaining.  I do think it's poor form from some of those youngsters, already looking to leave their club though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Adelaide going for Betts is lunacy. He's worth nowhere near what he wants, let alone what you'd have to pay him to move. Carlton should just let him go, especially considering compensation is dictated in part by the player's pay.

North after Dal Santo. That'd be a good move for North, who I think have a real shot next year.



Mr. Lawls said:


> :cheer
> 
> back to back, even if I tied this time :side:


I got a lazy 159 this year. Just thought I'd bring you down.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hope Port can hold on. Geelong starting this half strong!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Geelong look to be getting momentum back. Good game of footy tonight.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The comeback is on


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no matter the result, i suspect chappy won't be involved next week.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not after that knock. Those misses are going to cost the Cats if they're not careful.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

So who thinks Hawthorn finally break the curse next week?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Tens of thousands of Hawks supporters just shit themselves...

Or in the words of Obi-Wan: I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Free Chappy. :side:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Freo for premiers 

On a side note.... How fucking good is Justin Westhoff


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He swings from very good to diabolically bad several times every season.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gazza's goal vs Cats this year has to be GOTY.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm convinced that we'll never beat Geelong ever again.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We've been rubbish ever since the Swannies game. I wouldn't be too worried if I was Hawthorn.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm more confident than previous games where I just assumed we were already beaten. I'm not so nervous this time but still have that lingering doubt. Hopefully the players don't but sure it must be an issue for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the noise you hear is the karma bus collecting tiprat tippett.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The noise you now hear is Mick Malthouse's head exploding.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Decent last quarter effort, but that's probably because Swannies couldn't give a shit after a putrid 3rd by Carlton.

Swannies are gonna get fisted by Freo next week.. Tiprat gone, Mitchell Gone, O'Keefe hammy in the last 10 seconds of the game, no Goodes, playing at Subiaco against a full strength Fremantle.

Hawks vs Freo Grand final. Book it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Geelong/Sydney Grand Final was already booked. Sorry


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Tonight was an extremely courageous win. Terrific efforts for just about everyone. (Grundy had 32 disposals!) Only two rotations for most the match. Really feel for Mitchell. The ANZ surface is an absolute disgrace, someone needs to be sued. :side:

I'll be disgusted if Ted Richards gets suspended. Didn't leave the ground, I don't think he go his head, just seemed to be a fantastic bump. I really hope O'Keefe just has a cork.

I wouldn't be too disappointed if we lost next week, but it's Freo's final to lose really.



Bullseye said:


> Geelong/Sydney Grand Final was already booked. Sorry


I'm fine with this.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

ANZ is a rugby pitch, not an AFL ground, as was clearly evident tonight. They had just under 38k attend as well, and the SCG can hold 45 under the new configurations, so you have to question if they really do have to play at ANZ next year.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a Geelong/Freo grandfinal. It was always going to be a Geelong/Freo grand final. Well as of last week that is.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yup, it'll probably be a Geelong/Freo grand final, and it should be a terrific grand final too. The brawls :mark:.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kersten being rested for the second half in the VFL yesterday doesn't give me much hope that Hawkins will get up. It would be a big game to throw Kersten in to, but he is pretty great.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

He looked really really good. 

4 first half goals and kicked one in the third I think, I don't quite recall?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think he came back after half time, but he did slot four in the first half. The worry is that if it's wet or windy, I'm not sure how much influence he can have. He struggled a bit a few weeks back against Port Melbourne in conditions that weren't ideal.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

If Hawks don't beat Cats this week, I don't think they ever will as JK lives :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ryan THE GREATEST MAN THAT EVER LIVED ferguson.

about points down 15 minutes into the last, fergie runs back with the flight of the ball, knowing he would get hit. cops a knee to the face, knocked out, stretchered off, we end up winning by 7 points.

travis tuck with a 24 touch, 13 clearance, 3 goal game. absolute star. just an absolute shame that it will now almost definitely be the last game fergie plays for westies. an absolute hero and one of the best, mos courageous players i've ever seen.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Dustin Martin walking out on Richmond. Wonder who put in the offer


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

HE SAID NO DEAL!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Absolute scumbag move. That club has put so much time in to keeping him out of trouble, and even housed him with officials to make sure he would get to training. The ungrateful git would have been offered more than enough money to stay put.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

This years AA:

B: Enright (Geel), Thompson (Kang), Johnson (Frem)
HB: McVeigh (Syd), Taylor (Geel), Mitchell (Hawks)
C: Griffen (Bulldogs), Selwood (Geel), Pendlebury (Coll)
HF: Dangerfield (Adel), Cloke (Coll), Jack (Syd)
F: Roughead (Hawks), Cameron (GWS), Wingard (Port)
R: Minson (Bulldogs), Swan (Coll), Ablett (Suns) 
I: Mackie (Geel), Boak (Port), Hannebry (Syd), Watson (Ess)

Selwood captain, Gazza vice.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good team overall. bench is iffy and jack should probably be replaced with thomas and jack goes to the bench. wouldn't have mackie in there. wouldn't have cameron in there either.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks Selwood is a tad overrated?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Team looks pretty decent. They haven't really shifted players into positions that they don't actually play aside from Jack maybe, which is a nice change.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Swap Mackie with Fyfe.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...etime-sport-bans/story-e6frfkp9-1226722374126

#standbyhird


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

#standyBuddy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Murdoch and Caddy both brought in after good games against Hawthorn last time round. Enright usually gets Cyril, so I guess it'll be Guthrie this time with JHunt going to Breust.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

tbh I don't like Geelong's chances Friday night.

I'm pretty confident the Hawks will break the curse.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

TheHype said:


> I'm pretty confident the Hawks will break the curse.


Really should win if we play anywhere near our best. It's Geelong though so you just can't be confident. The Cats at their best are terrifying too. If they play like they did when they raised their game in the second half last week it'll be very close.

It's now or never. I don't think we've been bigger favourites than this time. If it wasn't for a place in the grand final I probably wouldn't be as nervous as I am.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so with all the concessions given to gws, the money poured in, all the young guns they've drafted, they're likely going to get franklin and martin for two bits of bugger all.

fuck this. no wonder more and more people are becoming disillusioned with the afl. how about when adelaide came into the comp? about 95% of the team were sanfl players. hell, they didn't even participate in the draft until the end of the 92 season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

TheHype said:


> tbh I don't like Geelong's chances Friday night.
> 
> I'm pretty confident the Hawks will break the curse.


Yep. Our tall forwards are out of form, we're missing the best small backman the leagues has seen for years (), we still don't have a first ruckman, the midfield is back to getting spanked in the clearances, and Chappy's also missing. Oh and last week I wanted to throttle Josh Hunt, so hopefully that doesn't happen again this week.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm of the opposite view. Can't see the Cats losing. Don't care who wins though, I just want it to finally be Freos year


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Giants have said no to Martin. He's going to have to go crawling back to Richmond it seems.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rumours that betts has signed a 4 year deal worth 525k with us

still iffy on this, especially with mitch cuntinson to port rumours too. would rather they're separated.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Carlton will be very happy with that. That type of money should get them a first round pick for compo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Brodie Smith ‏@BrodieSmith 6h
Another weights session down. Getting used to training with this guy.....


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I still have no idea what you can possibly accept Brisbane that they would want. Then again they don't even know who they want as their coach.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maybe we'll give them a coach (matthew clarke)

everyone wins, except brisbane

in fairness, everyone knows polec is here. he played with smith with the eagles down here. doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

We won't win. We're cursed.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Mitch Robinson would be a loss for us tbh. He is one of the few that actually put their body on the line.

On tonight:
Selwood to duck his head and be rewarded free kick in the dying seconds and win the game with his 'courage'


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The curse is real, gentlemen!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not anymore it's not!!

That was unreal, still shaking! I thought we were done at 3Q time, after the awful set shots, the bullshit advantage with Rioli especially and the boundary throw for Murdoch. Great comeback though to do it and break the curse! 

Bruce will be gutted, practically begging Geelong to win, prick!


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

What a crap finish. Varcoe had an eternity to kick that goal at the end and ends up only stabbing at it. Yeh Hawthorn deserved it, but Duncan lost the plot in the back line with those long pointless kicks.

Should add Freo should be thinking that they are more than a chance next week.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Buddy's still going to GWS though.

Can't turn down that much cheddar :


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

another incredible game for the neutral

geelong must consider getting rid of josh hunt. absolute liability. hawkins and pods only kicking 1 goal between them is just not good enough either. they need to be looking at walker and/or kersten to start playing next season. stevie j was absolutely incredible, guthrie, motlop and selwood all good, however too many players just didnt contribute enough for geelong. varcoe, hawkins, pods, hunt, kelly, christensen, corey all didn't do enough. 

in comparison burgoyne stepped up big time when roughead had a poor game. big moments in the last quarter and the dawks stood up, geelong played some really dumb football in the last few minutes coming out from defence. needed to be clever with the ball and just bombed away.

feel really bad for varcoe though. to have that happen in such a big game is heartbreaking. unless i don't like them.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just seen Whitecross misses the grand final again. That sucks for him, a real shame.

Still buzzing. Beating Geelong with only one goal from Roughy, Rioli & Buddy is incredible. Hopefully the momentum & morale gained from that win, ending the curse will spur us on next week. Freo will be such massive underdogs with most, wrongly so that it may take any pressure off them and load it all on us.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh the pressure will be on Hawthorn no matter how comfortably Freo win tomorrow night. I think tactically Freo have the setup to beat Hawthron as they won't allow Hawthorn to dictate with uncontested ball. I feel so bad for writing off Sydney though. But surely they can't win tomorrow.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Too many injuries. I hope Sydney can win tbh. I really don't want to play Freo if it can be avoided. It'll be a tough final no matter what but Freo are such a strong unit.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hunt is gone. Out of contract and there's a real squeeze on our list, with none of the youngsters deserving to be delisted. Expect Joel Corey to hang up the boots too, and maybe trade West for a pick. Walker will be upgraded from the rookie list, while I think Burbs may be on his third year too, meaning we may need to clear someone else out.

Surprisingly not that gutted after that. Very proud of some of the players, especially Cam Guthrie. We completely bottled the final quarter and deserved to lose. Cyril was shown to be a pretender in big games again, and will be found out against a very physical Freo.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I am still on such a high from last night. Epic game of footy!! 

Freo are making Sydney look like a joke right now. Dockers are on fire and are scaring the crap out of me!

And on a side note.....I really don't like Brian Taylor in commentary.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Congratulations, Fremantle. They were just too good in the first half. There immense pressure was incredible. Then for them to get around Jude after the siren was absolute class.

Congratulations, Bolton on a terrific career. I would of much rather seen him getting carried off over a couple of Hawthorn supporters talking.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Please let it rain next Saturday, Freo would be dead certainties


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Box Hill Hawks won the VFL grand final today at Etihad. Simpkin best on, almost certain to replace Whitecross for Saturday.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We won 13 straight games then lost the Grand Final. Ridiculous. Walker looked good when we actually got the ball forward at least. Kicked four in the first half.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kind of accurate


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not surprising but the Brownlow winner is Gary Ablett. But not as far ahead as I thought he would have been.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

YAAAAAABBBBBLEEEEETTTTTT


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Great to Gaz win. Best player I've ever seen.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Geelong and North linked with Heath Shaw. I would take him if he accepted reasonable money and he bought in. We could do with a few more decent small defenders. Bews will probably get some games next year, but we're still a bit short in that department.

Wacky Wednesday in Geelong today as well. Some highlights:



















Bundy and Cowan aren't that good, but Bathie as the robot is phenomenal.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Selwood was hysterical, doesn't beat the GOAT Scarlett though


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Getting real sick of your shit Malthouse.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

could've been avoided if, y'know, figjam bucks offered him a new deal.

didak can still go. if he's body holds up he's a handy and probably cheaper alternative to betts.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TheHype said:


> Getting real sick of your shit Malthouse.


To be fair, looking at Carlton's premiership window, you'd think they'd really want to push for one very, very soon, as we haven't seen TOO much from their youngsters, and Juddy and Waite don't have too long left.

It might be worth having a look at Didak if they're planning on pushing for the top four next year.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Word is that he has already accepted a 2 year contract.. DA Shimmy to the Blues. Oh well.

Anyway, check out this gem (Y)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Tips for the grand final guys? I can't tip Hawthorn. I think they'll win, but can't tip them, so..

Freo by 1 , Michael Barlow to win the Norm Smith, Michael Walters to kick first goal.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hawks by 12.

Mitchell NM.

First Goal Gunston.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fuck Hawthorn. Dockers by 23, Fyfe to win the Norm Smith, Bellend first goal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

freo by 7

pavlich nm & first goal.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hawthorn will win, by 8 I'm going to say. Would love Freo to win but it'll be ensured that the dawks 'right the wrong' so the cash flows more into the AFL.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Thought we'd lose last year, more confident this but nowhere near completely confident we'll win.

*Flag:* Hawthorn
*Norm Smith:* Shaun Burgoyne
*First Goal:* Paul Puopolo


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Freo by 23 points
Mundy to take out the Norm Smith
First goal J.Lewis


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I want to Freo to win, but I just feel Hawks will be too good.
By the way, I was looking at the themes and this theme by Eskimo Joe came up, I didn't know this even existed I like it more than the Heave Oh song.






Anyway, I'm most looking forward to the antics that Crowley & Ballantyne get up to tomorrow :lol


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hawks by 7, Brad Hill first goal, Shaun Burgoyne norm smith.

Roughead or Guerra to get reported and a knighthood for knocking out Ballantine


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I love Grand Final day. It's the only time that not even BT can annoy me.

It's just started pissing down here.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

#pattyveryquick


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

7 Minutes to go :mark:.

Dangerfield dominating the grand final sprint again. :lol Well, this year he didn't have Ben Hudson to compete with.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't like the national anthem sung live for some reason


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Freo had to do more in that period of control they had. Fyfe of all people cracking under pressure.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Couldn't believe that Fyfe choked... twice! Super Pav was non-existent in the first quarter.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Umpiring has been so bad both ways


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The umpires have lost the fucking plot, someone needs to teach them the holding the ball rule


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

The sort of game that will haunt Fremantle all summer. Been the better side but boy oh boy are they finding ways to screw up that kick at goal.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pavlich is a fucking spud. :lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fyfe & Pav chocking hard.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Issue is I just can't see Freo being equally on top in the second half. Hawthorn need one solid 10 minute patch and this match is done.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

H & C has been the best part of this grand final so far.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Freos turn to lose a game they played more than well enough to win. So I guess that's next years script written.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Redemption is sweet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

very poor standard grand final, shit skills from both teams, shit umpiring. 8 goals 14 plus about 4 out on the full is pathetic. lyon leaving pavlich as the sole forward marking option and then subbing a big man off and leaving flat track hayden on the ground. bad kicking is bad footy though. however besides the 3rd quarter the game was a very poor standard.

freo's pressure was absolutely non existent. the one thing they had to do was stop the run off half back. didn't. then pushed all their numbers back, yet hawthorn still had so many loose. hawthorn outworked them and fremantle didn't match it.

at least that turncoat cuntston didn't win the norm smith. would've felt sicker (alcohol) than i already am.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Can confirm I will be painting Melbourne brown and gold tonight.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiz said:


> very poor standard grand final, shit skills from both teams, shit umpiring. 8 goals 14 plus about 4 out on the full is pathetic. lyon leaving pavlich as the sole forward marking option and then subbing a big man off and leaving flat track hayden on the ground. bad kicking is bad footy though. however besides the 3rd quarter the game was a very poor standard.
> 
> freo's pressure was absolutely non existent. the one thing they had to do was stop the run off half back. didn't. then pushed all their numbers back, yet hawthorn still had so many loose. hawthorn outworked them and fremantle didn't match it.
> 
> at least that turncoat cuntston didn't win the norm smith. would've felt sicker (alcohol) than i already am.


Yup, horrible grand final tbh. I'm not just saying that because Hawthorn won either.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

TheHype said:


> Hawks by 12.
> 
> Mitchell NM.
> 
> *First Goal Gunston.*



Aww ye got first goal! 

Shithouse grand final though. The Lyon curse continues.

Now for my 2nd favorite time of the year, Trade & Free Agency week. Gonna be interesting for my side see what kind of shit happens.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Just didn't feel like a grandfinal today, don't know what it was.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's just because it was such a shit season. The Essendope saga, the injuries and the piss-weak rules that were added in. Bring on next year, no way it could be any worse than this. Worst season in recent memory tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ballantyne had the worst GF since Raph Clarke. So, so bad.

Well done to the Hawks.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

No one had a worst grandfinal than Pearce. Was garbage. Mundy should have won the norm smith and that's not just because I predicted it and had money on it


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

https://twitter.com/clarkyheraldsun/status/383932726602002433

lol who needs sources?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

People actually think he's going to the Eagles? :lol Kennedy and Darling is a strong enough combo imo, no forward worries for them... especially if NicNat plays most of next year.

Who else do you guys think will retires? Any Dawks players?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

BLEACH said:


> https://twitter.com/clarkyheraldsun/status/383932726602002433
> 
> lol who needs sources?



Here is the source.










Because that source (^) has just about the same reliability has a journo's opinion


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

It's not like we need more forwards anyway the midfield (motherfucking Conca) is where it's at.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

BLEACH said:


> It's not like we need more forwards anyway the midfield (motherfucking Conca) is where it's at.


Shuey will be an absolute star. Scott Selwood had a fantastic season, Embley's gone allowing more youngsters to come in. If you guys can get your shit together, you're easily a top 8 side next year.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Ellis and/or Osborne most likely gone I reckon.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Next year's odds are :lol










Power 6th lowest, Adelaide only equal with Brisbane... Collingwood still only at $10. :lmao


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lol we should be at least $26 not $10

Sunrise reported GWS will offer pick 1 for Nat Fyfe.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I might put some money on North when their odds drift a bit.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

How are we not last. DAT Roos magic


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Same odds as St Kilda I'd say that's progress :saul


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Essendon/Martin meeting before he signed a new deal has actually got a run in the papers. I guess Hirdy's culture appealed to him.

Holy fuck.










Not sure what's worse - that Sydney can afford him too or that Tony Sheahan was right.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck off Sydney. Not even Swans fans want him to come to Sydney.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

AFL need to seriously investigate Swans salary cap.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Eddie is going to absolutely lose it.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I do look forward to reading Hawthorn fans and Eddie's reaction to this. Don't like it one bit though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what's the point of having a salary cap if teams aren't equal?

fuck sake.

gws were offering 1.2 mil 6 years. sydney 1.4 5 year deal. this is fucked.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Sydney is just getting fucking ridiculous now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

u mad


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Is sXe going to start supporting Sydney again now?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

KENSENBERG said:


> u mad


Yup. :lewis

I guess I'll remain open to this until I see who we trade for him.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Absolutely ridiculous. Even with the bullshit COLA I can't see how they can afford to keep all their players under the cap.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Is sXe going to start supporting Sydney again now?


Nope, Buddy is a cunt. GWS baby :mark:


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

There must be so many underpaid Swans players


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for the memories, now fuck off.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Triple M Footy ‏@triplemfooty 18m
#BREAKING: @TripleMMelb's @duncanmcmc just said the Swans offer to Buddy Franklin is for nine years. Yep, NINE years!

Triple M Footy ‏@triplemfooty 41s
RT @MarkRicciuto "Mail is the Buddy deal was done way back in round 8! The week after the Hawks beat Sydney!" #Buddy

Oh Buddy.

Dave Matthews also confirming that GWS only (strange word in this context) offered 1.2mil a year, and they believe Sydney has offered more. Mental.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

People reckon he's already signed.

EDIT: It's all about his ark.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lol this is ridiculous


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is the way I've read the whole 9 year, $10M contract. It's either a stupid move or genius from the Swannies. If it's stupid, which was my first thought, it's stupid and that's all there is to it. However, if they had the intentions that I'm thinking, it's genius. Oh, and it relates to COLA.

The AFL are about to conduct an investigation relating to it, meaning it's possible, even probable that:

A) it will mean that rather than the Swans getting + 9.8% to their cap, each player will have that added to their contracts. This is what people seem to believe will happen (Jon Ralph ).

B) the AFL will be the one's to use it. I don't understand how this will work, but that's what some other journos rolleyes believe.

Anyway, if this is the case, they will not apply either until each player's contract ends. Therefore, if the Swans sign Buddy for 9 years, rather than 5, they get the COLA for 4 extra years.

That was probably a very stupid post. It's been a long day laughing at Hawthorn fans.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> Nope, Buddy is a cunt. GWS baby :mark:


Cameron > Buddy (Y)


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

-WR- said:


> Cameron > Buddy (Y)


Absolutely. I've always thought Buddy was overrated. His kicking is always suspect, for a guy built like him he can't take contested marks to save his life. I think GWS wanted to move Cameron back though which is why they wanted a Franklin-Patton forward line.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Once this deal goes through, that's an extra $1m we just freed up in the salary cap.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

So all the 'experts' before the GF had him going to GWS this week?:lmao

They got owned!

I wouldn't say I'm glad he's going but I'm not arsed either. It's not that we don't need him because of course you'll benefit from someone of his ability but we won't miss him that much. He's had a fairly poor season, contributed next to nothing in the finals and we still have Roughead & GUNston, plus there's Rioli & Breust to weigh in with goals too. We've always played well without Buddy too, last year especially and it'll free up $1m a year for us. Just glad it's all out of the way, well will be soon when it's confirmed by Sydney & Franklin.

The only annoying thing is how the fuck Sydney have the money to get this done, especially after getting Tippett last year.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Still in a euphoric state after the Hawks win Saturday (woohoo!!!) 

As far as Buddy goes, no surprise he was leaving the hawks. He played the season like a man not interested in staying. He gave us 9 years and has achieved more than most players dream which is great for him. But we don't need him to win games which has been proven time and time again. 

However in saying that, the AFL is a fucking joke. You cannot in good conscience say that they can afford both Buddy and Tippett. Yes they have a few retiring and I'm sure they'll delist a few but the remaining players must be on fuck all.
This cost of living allowance is the biggest crock of them all. It's being used and abused and has guaranteed that a handful of struggling clubs haven't got a hope in hell of moving forward and developing further when clubs like the Swans have a cap nearly 10% higher than other clubs. Either scrap the COL salary or increase the cap to everyone and even the competition up a bit. 

Finally I'm going to love watching two of the biggest egos in footy on the same team. You can't tell me these two are going to coexist. Good luck Longmire...you're going to need it!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mark 'The Flog' Robinson has come out with quotes from Andrew Ireland that indicate Buddy, through Liam Pickering, approached Sydney about moving there now after last year's Grand Final lost. He made contact again this season to tell Sydney that Buddy was still interested.

So basically, 21 Hawthorn players won the flag on Saturday and one absolute tosspot.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fev bankrupt 

Sad news, but he only has himself to blame.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's believed Mumford's been told that the Swans will not give him the 4-year deal he wants. This obviously has to do with the Buddy situation, but it doesn't really phase me tbh. Franklin will now still be forward when Tippet goes into the ruck. I think the SCG will suit Buddy beautifully. He'll be able to kick goals from the centre circle.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

That's a shame about Fevola. But he made the choices that led him there. Hopefully it'll get better for him. 



AwSmash said:


> It's believed Mumford's been told that the Swans will not give him the 4-year deal he wants. This obviously has to do with the Buddy situation, but it doesn't really phase me tbh. Franklin will now still be forward when Tippet goes into the ruck. I think the SCG will suit Buddy beautifully. He'll be able to kick goals from the centre circle.


How's Buddy going to be able to kick from the centre circle when he can't kick straight ahead? 

And we'll have Mumford in place of Buddy!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mummy will be a good get if his body stands up. I liked him at Geelong and originally at Sydney, but it's a bit of a shame that he seems to be the type of player who moves anywhere for the money. I guess Sydney can't complain since this Buddy move is partially engineered by Mummy leaving.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aussie said:


> That's a shame about Fevola. But he made the choices that led him there. Hopefully it'll get better for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our culture will fix his accuracy. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

josh mahoney says it is highly likely the demons will give up pick 2.

trent croad come on down.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

GWS would gladly snap up the delisted Swans players. Apparently Chapman from the Cats is on the verge of delisting, would be a good pickup for the experience factor around the kids.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Swans premiership ruckman Shane Mumford has accepted an offer to join cross town rivals, the Greater Western Sydney GIANTS.
> 
> One of the game's premier ruckmen, Mumford has played 100 AFL games and was a member of the Swans 2012 premiership side.
> 
> ...


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:mark: Mummy not going to Hawthorn.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

GWS got their ruckman but not their fuck-buddy. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I really doubt GWS would have released the Mummy news had Buddy agreed to join them. Seems like a PR move considering they haven't secured him yet. Good pick up for GWS considering they need a ruckman though.



Kiz said:


> josh mahoney says it is highly likely the demons will give up pick 2.
> 
> trent croad come on down.


Trent Croad would definitely violate the no dickhead policy.



Bullseye said:


> GWS would gladly snap up the delisted Swans players. Apparently Chapman from the Cats is on the verge of delisting, would be a good pickup for the experience factor around the kids.


Chappy could go somewhere where he could actually play in a premiership if we don't give him a new contract. He should hopefully set his sights higher than GWS, although I'd rather we hold onto him over any option.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like it's going to be a tug of war between Carlton & Hawthorn now over Daisy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Chappy could go somewhere where he could actually play in a premiership if we don't give him a new contract. He should hopefully set his sights higher than GWS, although I'd rather we hold onto him over any option.


Yeah, he could, but imo he's not as big of a coward as Buddy and may appreciate the challenge, much like Gablett is doing on the Gold Coast. That smooth bald head running aroudn Western Sydney :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The challenge doesn't really lead anywhere for Chappy though. GWS won't win a premiership in the next two years. Ablett has the chance of a premiership up at Gold Coast before he retires (unless he comes home of course :side.



TheHype said:


> Looks like it's going to be a tug of war between Carlton & Hawthorn now over Daisy.


I think Daisy loves Mick too much to go elsewhere. Plus there was press he had his ankle tested at Carlton already.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

richmond are after chappy, would attract him a lot more than gws if he's serious about football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we've got betts on a 4 year deal
sylvia to freo
pods delisted
yeo to west coast
thomas set to announce he wants to go to carlton.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pods. 

Walker and Kersten will get a lot of chances next year, especially if Hawkins has a delayed start to the season. Vards to move forward if we can get Dawson or HMac fit (good joke about HMac fit, I know).

Sylvia is a typical Lyon recruit. I seriously hope he doesn't cripple Freo like he did St Kilda. At least he's not giving up a first round pick ala she's not loving it.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Not Sylvia fpalm . Not going to even bother next season.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Daisy setting up to sign 700k a year for 4 years with the bluebaggers.

Really good pick up if you ask tbh, as long as his ankle holds up we'll be good.
Now to get Docherty & Staker and sign Scotland up for a year and I'll say that it's a pretty successful off season for us so far.

Wouldn't mind getting the JPod aswell, he'll be alot better than Casboult tbh but I don't think that'll happen because of his age.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

JPod also can't play second ruck. It's arguable that Casboult can play any position at all, but JPod certainly can't ruck.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

All these teams getting better while we get worse. And for that matter how the hell are we getting worse, does such thing exist.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

BkB Hulk said:


> JPod also can't play second ruck. It's arguable that Casboult can play any position at all, but JPod certainly can't ruck.


Casboult should never be playing in the ruck anyway, should always rotate between Warnock, Kreuzer & if one of them are out we bring in Hampson.

I just feel JPod would be a great 3rd/2nd tall to have with Waite & Henderson up there. Especially when/if Staker/Docherty take Henderson's spot in the half back.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Chappy gone now.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

If Chapman goes to Richmond, we'll never beat the tigers again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

betts officially a crow, carlton don't match the offer.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Wish all the best of luck for Betts at the Crows.

Hope he does well (Y) was my favorite player apart from Judd in 2011.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

collingwood giving pick 27 for ricky henderson, and then us using 27 on polec is gaining momentum

would rather keep hendo, but if we got pick 27 i wouldn't spend it on polec. would take a punt.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought Melbourne would make a play for Henderson. I really wouldn't want to see him at Collingwood.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Max Bailey retired, meaning we now need a ruckman. Linked with Longer or Hampson. 
Longer means we'll have a 10 year ruckman, Hampson means we get Megan Gale... Slightly torn on this.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll be more shattered at the prospect of losing Megan Gale rather than Shaun Hampson :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hampson to richmond, daisy to carlton both pretty much done, chappy not going to richmond


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pick 29 for Hampson is a good deal for both teams. Carlton were never going to use him and can potentially trade the pick on for Docherty, while Hampson fills an obvious deficiency at Richmond. Plus Megan Gale.










Big Sando watching Big Sam's masterclass. :downing


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Dale Thomas & Malthouse's relationship summed up in one song.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

carlton have officially lodged an offer for daisy

richmond offering pick 28 for hampson :lmao :lmao :lmao

we should be able to get a first rounder for mckernan at this rate


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, Hampson is at least athletic. McKernan is just shit at everything.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hampson can't take a mark to save his life.

His trade value probably has bumped up thanks to Megan :denzel


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rumours that mackay is off to carlton for pick 29, and that we'll trade petrenko to port in a way to ensure we get polec. and we've rejected pick 27 for hendo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

afl have approved the franklin offer. however with hawthorn shopping sewell + savage around, probably finding cap space to match the offer and force sydney to trade for him. i like it.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

We've declined to match the offer. He's a swan and we have an extra $1m in the cap. Come at us.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> We've declined to match the offer. He's a swan and we have an extra $1m in the cap. Come at us.


Brilliant. Give it to Ty Zantuck and get him playing footy again. 8*D


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

We were never going to match that. 9 years is fucking insane, and with the ruling of having to pay the contract in full if he retires early it made it even more ridiculous. We're not after Heath Shaw either too we've confirmed.

Only other things I've heard this side of the earth is Brisbane want a bumper offer for Longer and Savage wants out unfortunately. Can't see us doing major business tbh. If we got even a half reasonable compensation pick for Buddy it could've tempted some clubs in to parting with someone of interest to us.

As much as I don't like Heath Shaw, I must admit I respected his decision to choose a club that can challenge for a flag rather than take the money at GWS.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> *We were never going to match that. 9 years is fucking insane, and with the ruling of having to pay the contract in full if he retires early it made it even more ridiculous.* We're not after Heath Shaw either too we've confirmed.
> 
> Only other things I've heard this side of the earth is Brisbane want a bumper offer for Longer and Savage wants out unfortunately. Can't see us doing major business tbh. If we got even a half reasonable compensation pick for Buddy it could've tempted some clubs in to parting with someone of interest to us.
> 
> As much as I don't like Heath Shaw, I must admit I respected his decision to choose a club that can challenge for a flag rather than take the money at GWS.


I believe Liam Pickering stated that if he retired early, he didn't get the money. I might be wrong though.

Crows want forwards, but not willing to trade Vince. :lmao Who do they plan on trading?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

If he retires early then he doesn't get the money, but he's still counted in the salary cap. If he's forced to retire through a serious injury then he gets the money and it's counted in the salary cap. Either way, it's salary cap space taken for nine years.

Adelaide will want to trade McKernan. Who would want him though?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

BkB Hulk said:


> If he retires early then he doesn't get the money, but he's still counted in the salary cap. If he's forced to retire through a serious injury then he gets the money and it's counted in the salary cap. Either way, it's salary cap space taken for nine years.
> 
> Adelaide will want to trade McKernan. Who would want him though?


Ah, right. It's very similar to Brisbane and Lynch. It'll either be high risk, no reward, or it could absolutely kill the Swannies. I have faith in our board though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Joel 'Smithy' Corey has retired after 276 games. It was always going to happen, but sad nonetheless.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Chappy, JPod & Daniel Cross?

Carlton are like the AFL version of Moneyball.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Big Boy "Wowee!" McEvoy for Pick 17 + Savage

I'm ok with this.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Great deal for Hawthorn. idk why St Kilda are agreeing to that though. If they wanted to get rid of McEvoy then they should have been looking to package him together with a pick or something for number one from GWS.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

St Kilda get raped so hard during trade week.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ironically they've traded out their player probably least likely to engage in that type of thing. milney.jpg

I'll be shocked if Watters lasts the year. He's trading out anyone he can to get draft picks, rather than those that bring the shit culture. They're going to end up with a Melbourne level list and be wooden spooners.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

st kilda in poor list management shocker. i presume they'll go after longer now.

hey st kilda, we have a tall young male who is a fucking moron promising prospect and would fit in really well with the fuckwit regime talented up and comer program you currently have. pick 17 pls.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I remember seeing that rumor two days about Nahas and a pick for Riewoldt. I think my head would've exploded if that happened :lmao

I saw Mark Seymour & James Reyne at my tafe this morning doing a sausage sizzle bama
But none of the people from my class knew who they were :no:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Did Watters plan this a year ago when he gave up a first rounder for Hickey? It's bizarre. They've now only got Armitage, Gwilt and Steven that come to mind around that 100 games mark. Gwilt's body has looked stuffed for quite some time, Armitage's reputation is well known and Steven must be thinking about when he comes out of contract. Lyon left them with this gaping hole in their list, and it now looks like Watters is opening it up further.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Funniest part is there are Stkilda fans who feel they won out of the deal


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lol saints


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Heath Shaw :ti


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Walker was one of the few success stories of the season under Mick. Those Facebook pages are pretty rubbish though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Delighted we got McEvoy.

I am disappointed to see Savage go as he's a talent but he's nowhere near being critical to our team. He'll do well for the Saints though.

Also good to see that the media didn't see it coming, just like Buddy to the Swans. Not as "in the know" as they think they are.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

GWS rejected St Kilda's offer for their 1st round pick :ti

Oh man, St Kilda's front office is WOATing right now. If they could trade managers for players they'd be lucky to get Zac Dawson back.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bernie vince has met with melbourne

PLS PLS PLS


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i know these pages are usually garbage but if this happened :mark:

cloke and boyd in the same forward line :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

GWS trading Adams and Boyd for two unknowns and Shaw would be madness.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

agreed unless they were then going to trade those picks for players.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nobody seems to want to go there. There's very little quality on the table for them.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Why would GWS agree to that? Big loss for them if so.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

-WR- said:


> Why would GWS agree to that? Big loss for them if so.


Weren't they willing to trade the Number 1 pick for Nate Fyfe? Not that it'd happen though.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

They more likely to trade Patton IMO than Tom Boyd.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

patton can easily become their chb for the next 15 years.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Possibly, if his injuries hold up he would make a great swingman.

Leigh Montagna reported to be off to the Dons :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

What the fuck is happening with St Kilda :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I love Montagna (as a player). Saints can't seriously consider letting him go, Nicky Dal & Big Boy.:no:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

St Kilda surely realise they have to have some experience to help guide the youth and not turn into a total basket case, right?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Pretty surprising no one foresaw Saints raping their own team.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

DAT CULTURE DA SAINTERS


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

StKilda are doing what we did back when we rebuilt. Short term pain, long term gain. Look at us now. Oh wait...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shaw to gws 700k a year 5 year contract is what the hun are running with. swap deal with taylor adams + picks exchanged.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That's both of Geelong's possible targets gone in one deal then. I'd like us to look at Josh Bruce from GWS, but I'm guessing we're headed straight to the draft now.

Shaw and GWS will be a strange fit. Good get for GWS though.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

DA CAPPA on Buddy :lmao shit is great.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Capper is GOD


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

polec has nominated port

good. let them move heaven and earth to get a plagued by injury party boy who hasn't shown anything in 3 years.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bassett joins the rest of the tossers at Essendon.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

If Kiz saids what is true about his figjam personality, he'll go well with Hirdy.

Dons getting Bassett means we'll have to go for the SOS :mark:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Ryan Schoenmakers sitting next to me at uni :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ask him if he still has nightmares about Tom Hawkins.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Ryan Schoenmakers sitting next to me at uni :side:


Lol. What uni?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Ryan Schoenmakers sitting next to me at uni :side:


Did he drop all his notes when you approached him to take your seat?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so what i'm in the same course as joel tippett.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I was in the same course as Kim Duthie..

Yeah :side:

(no for real I was, she never turned up for class and did fuck all assignments and didn't talk to anyone. She was like that weird kid in high school :lol)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> so what i'm in the same course as joel tippett.


Do you ask him how Kurt is?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no but i basically told him if he ever left westies i'd cry for decades.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I hope we draft him purely for that reason.

Joel is viewing this thread. Hey Joel, support Geelong. It's what KOLO would want. :kolo1


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

R.Scorpio said:


> Lol. What uni?


Swinburne which is in Hawthorn.

Spoke to Roughead once as well at some pub that had a TAB section


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Swinburne which is in Hawthorn.
> 
> Spoke to Roughead once as well at some pub that had a TAB section


Turn that info in to the AFL. Say you saw him bet on Freo to win the flag.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I hope we draft him purely for that reason.
> 
> Joel is viewing this thread. Hey Joel, support Geelong. It's what KOLO would want. :kolo1


Hello BULK. I will support Geelong then. I have no idea who the hell they are, but ok.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Ryan Schoenmakers sitting next to me at uni :side:


What's the course? Hopefully how to take contested marks.

Good to know he's considering his options now we have Brian "Norm Smith" Lake in his spot. Wouldn't have won the flag with that soft arse playing instead. Every time a ball comes inside 50 I shit it with Shitmakers there.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nicky Dal is a Roo and Jpod is a crow. Finally some deals have been done!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Chappy to the Dons looks like


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

J-Pod for 2 years? boy oh boy wowwee


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

for pretty much nothing.

it needs to be remembered we don't have first or 2nd round picks. betts and the jpod are our best attempt to cover those, plus it looks like we'll get into the draft through vince. i'm okay with this.

what i really don't understand is why melboourne have traded pick 2 for dom tyson and pick 9. aish was worth the punt. now gws will have the best young forward line in the country and the best young midfielder in the country with 2 senior sanfl premierships before he's turned 18. whoever is doing their list management should retire.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pods will be good for Adelaide. Port could have done with him too for the nineteen rounds a year that Westhoff is shite.



Joel said:


> Hello BULK. I will support Geelong then. I have no idea who the hell they are, but ok.


That's all I ever asked of you. 



Kiz said:


> for pretty much nothing.
> 
> it needs to be remembered we don't have first or 2nd round picks. betts and the jpod are our best attempt to cover those, plus it looks like we'll get into the draft through vince. i'm okay with this.
> 
> what i really don't understand is why melboourne have traded pick 2 for dom tyson and pick 9. aish was worth the punt. now gws will have the best young forward line in the country and the best young midfielder in the country with 2 senior sanfl premierships before he's turned 18. whoever is doing their list management should retire.


GWS will supposedly take Josh Kelly, but the deal still makes no sense. Roos said he wanted to get mature bodies in, so he gets a kid who has been injured a lot for the only two years he's been on a list. I think they know it's not a great deal because Josh Mahoney crapped on about how they upgraded their second pick to pick nine. Err, no, pick nine is your first pick now.

It seems like they've panicked and just resorted to taking unders because the deal was already on the table. Either that or they think who they want will still be there at 9.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Rumors of Simon Black becoming the development/midfield coach at Blues after Brad Green left.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pick 23 for bernie vince

NO LUBE MELBOURNE. NO LUBE.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pick 23 for Sylvia is ridiculous in the first place. Classic Rossy Lyon recruit though.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Pods will be good for Adelaide. Port could have done with him too for the nineteen rounds a year that Westhoff is shite.


You clearly didnt watch many Port games this year.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't worry, I saw rounds 1-3 when he was playing well.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

I know this is late but oh boy are we terrible at everything


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:hayden3 Collingwood with another spud forward in White


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Giving up picks 11, 31 & 49 for pick 6 and Jesse White (44). :banderas





:banderas



TheHype said:


> :hayden3 Collingwood with another spud forward in White


Pretty amusing coming from the guy who supports Carlton. Jesse White would be your best key forward.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm still not sure what caused West Coast to agree to that deal. If it's all so they can get Yeo then wow.

I don't think White will really do much as a key forward. His marking ability just hasn't stood out for the past few years. He looked best at Sydney when he was allowed to be a high half forward who used his pace. I'm not sure if he actually fixes the over reliance on Cloke in Collingwood's fifty, but he could be a good get. Even if he's gone in two years, Collingwood have still won out in that trade because they've gained pick six for a reason that I just don't get.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Honestly, I'm more excited about pick 6. White is just the steak knives. I think we're looking at playing him in the third tall/relief ruck role, which he only has to do that competently and it's an improvement over Dawes and Lynch. Hopefully Reid remains forward with Cloke for that to happen.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

True though Jesse White will be better than Lynch & Dawes.

It baffles me how WCE could accept that deal.



God™;25353793 said:


> Pretty amusing coming from the guy who supports Carlton. Jesse White would be your best key forward.


Nah nah.

It's not Key Position players. IT'S ABOUT DA PROCESSS :malthouse


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Age reporting that Jed Lamb has walked out on Sydney for GWS. He's likely to get there via the PSD. Dick move by Lamb. Is he expecting immediate game time in that team?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Probably not to keen on having a fuck Buddy so he'd rather have a Mummy 8*D

Brisbane seem to not want to trade with us at all, putting it on hold, stalling and now reports that they don't want to trade. Dicks.

Also found this.. cheeky buggers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shame it doesnt make them play better.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

TheHype said:


> Brisbane seem to not want to trade with us at all, putting it on hold, stalling and now reports that they don't want to trade. Dicks.


They're probably still haunted by the ghost of Fev.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

aylett + shaun edwards for pick 48

know we were heavily into edwards, no idea how essendon got 2 players for a pick less than what we were willing to offer for edwards.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

People are going to be mad when Aish slips to pick 6


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if aish falls to 6 then all the teams above collingwood are fucking retarded

he is the best young midfielder i've seen in the sanfl for years. he's better than cooney was when he went pick 1. if someone like the bulldogs ignore a classy ball user then they should just fold as a club, the same as the rapists at 3.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TheHype said:


> Probably not to keen on having a fuck Buddy so he'd rather have a Mummy 8*D
> 
> Brisbane seem to not want to trade with us at all, putting it on hold, stalling and now reports that they don't want to trade. Dicks.
> 
> Also found this.. cheeky buggers.


He actually looks like a cunt in black and white tbh. 

Lamb leaving doesn't piss me off, other than the fact that he was another wasted first rounder. fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

heath shaw officially a giant. full deal yet to be announced.

sounds like a straight swap for adams.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Giant COWARDS for backing down to Collingwood's demands. I guess it came down to Adams being able to walk, but Shaw not being able to.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Seeing Sylvia in a Freo shirt hurts.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't worry, all the contact he'll finally have to make with opposition players under Ross will hurt him too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

R.Scorpio said:


> Seeing Sylvia in a Freo shirt hurts.


it's okay, you get bernie vince in a melb shirt.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:hmm: Andrejs Everitt on Carlton's radar.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bad trade from GWS. 



TheHype said:


> :hmm: Andrejs Everitt on Carlton's radar.


Piss off. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wasn't Everitt pissing off to GWS too? I guess they're using the PSD pick on Lamb now though.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Whereas we've done nothing since getting Big Boy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm shaw it'll be a better next season, it's just a matter of getting the balance right, add some lamb, and then get Mummy to roast it nice and good.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

As long as Sam Kekovich stays away from the lamb :side:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

It was always going to be a straight swap since we only had picks 6 and 10 to really offer for a swap of picks.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bullseye said:


> I'm shaw it'll be a better next season, it's just a matter of getting the balance right, *add some lamb*, and then get Mummy to roast it nice and good.


Do you have a sauce for this joke or did you make it up yourself?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

port effectively trading pick 14 for polec yet brisbane still getting bent over big time

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

About time we finally got that Yeo deal done, still not a fan of giving Collingwood that 6th pick though.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Jäger said:


> About time we finally got that Yeo deal done, still not a fan of giving Collingwood that 6th pick though.


Thanks for giving us Aish.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

None of these three-way trades seem to make sense for all teams involved.

I'm not sure if Lawls trying to troll is any worse than Lawls trying to be serious. He's probably funnier when he tries to be serious.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Being serious here


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Brisbane want Trent West. We'll take a few of the picks you just got. :side:
Karnezsis to Collingwood and Paine to Brisbane.
Everitt wants to get to Carlton. Not sure how that'll happen.
Josh Bruce to St Kilda for a third round pick.
Gumby to Freo for a Snickers.
Billy Longer to St Kilda for a second rounder.
Sam Darley to the Doggies for a pack of M&Ms.
Pick 43 to WC, unactivated third round compo pick to Gold Coast.

All the stuff that will apparently happen today.

Thus far Karnezis for Paine straight swap is done, as is Longer + pick 48 for pick 25 + pick 41 and Josh Bruce to St Kilda for pick 48.

Pods to Adelaide for pick 64, Chappy to the flying needles for pick 84 and Hunt to GWS for pick 75 also done. It means Adelaide, the flying needles and GWS don't have to wait until the delisted free agency stuff starts next month to pick them up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

trent west to brisbane for pick 41.

brisbane got reamed over longer but have done alright out of that deal.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gumby for pick 55. Darley and Everitt the only possible ones to go it seems.

I was hoping we'd sneak a second rounder for West, but I'm happy with that deal. Wells doesn't do too badly in the third round.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we want to keep mckernan. or no one's interested. i know what horse im backing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Needle supporters are complaining they traded a pick for Chapy. Then when it's pointed out that they weren't going to use that pick, they say it could be used to upgrade a rookie. Apparently list number limits, amongst other rules, do not apply down at peptideland.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sam darley to the dogs for pick 78.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

pearce hanley ‏@pearcehanley 1h
@brisbanearmy life goes on, you grow up and inevitably move away from home.. Appreciate the tweet #mummiesboysarehomenow


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pick 32 for everitt :banderas

but get pick 39.

for some reason everitt is being hyped up. major spud.

speaking of spuds, tony armstrong will join collingwood :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Culture and Tony Armstrong. Right Bucks.

Everitt had potential but never came on. I can see why Mick wants him though, because it adds run to the team. He can play half back and Simpson can move up to the wing.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The dre!

Pearce Hanley burying Dochery, Yeo, Karnezis and Polec on twitter










:jt


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Pick 32 for Everitt. :lmao Thanks Carlton.

I thought we'd get pick 50 or so for him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> pearce hanley ‏@pearcehanley 1h
> @brisbanearmy life goes on, you grow up and inevitably move away from home.. Appreciate the tweet #mummiesboysarehomenow





TheHype said:


> The dre!
> 
> Pearce Hanley burying Dochery, Yeo, Karnezis and Polec on twitter
> 
> ...


:brodgers


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

they may aswell be brothers

















Just one has a crazy birthmark


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Found this on Facebook. It was after he got delisted. :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao That's amazing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We play North Melbourne, Brisbane, Freo, Hawthorn and Carlton twice. What kind of fuckery is this from the AFL?

The lowest placed team we play from this season is 11th, while we play both grand finalists. Seriously, who does this thing?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Brisbane have to plays Hawks at Aurora in round 1 and Geelong round 2. :lmao That's bullshit.

Can't complain about the Swans fixture though. :mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunday night games can get fucked. What a joke.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

We get no Friday night games. Great. Won't make a mockery of ourselves in front of a big viewing audience.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Most six day breaks with 9, and Freo in Perth before games against Geelong & Collingwood to round off the final three games!

No surprise we have to play Freo, Geelong, Collingwood & Sydney twice. We had to do that this year with the exception of Freo with a trip to West Coast instead. The last three are killers though if we need to fight to secure top two. The six day breaks are a pain but we've got a good opening run of games to make up for the tough last three before finals.

Get on Sydney now for top two. Great price over here, 3/1!!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

We could be 0-8 after the first eight rounds


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao That's a ridiculous first nine rounds.

Scott Watters sacked. After the trade period. Wut?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they should've sacked him after he called the saints a juggernaut. utterly clueless and seemingly the players thought so too. just wonder why it took them so long.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

For once our fixture isn't complete ass rape.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nick Riewoldt came out before the trade period and said they could be two years away from a premiership. How's that going, Nick?


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol Stkilda. Making us look semi decent.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

So who do you guys reckon will coach Sainters?

Choco Williams? Robert Harvey? Brett Ratten?

Dennis Pagan? :taker


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Whoever they appoint won't have much to work with


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jeremy laidler to sydney as a delisted free agent.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Laidler? bama


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

We should've just traded Laidler for Everitt :lol

Nah good pick up Swannies, obviously Mick didn't like him that much even though he deserved tons more games than he got.

Apparently he had a falling out because he didn't want to go forward when Mick told him to. It's not his 'role' he said.
Well to Laidler I say..

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT POSITION YOU THINK YOU PLAY..you know your role, and shut you damn mouth jabroni :rock


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WHy so much butthurt over the draw? If they kept it simple, and split it into the top, middle, and bottom, would it surely not promote new teams rising up the following season rather than the same group of 10 sides exchanging finals matches whilst the other 8 are embarrassingly bad?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bullseye said:


> WHy so much butthurt over the draw? If they kept it simple, and split it into the top, middle, and bottom, would it surely not promote new teams rising up the following season rather than the same group of 10 sides exchanging finals matches whilst the other 8 are embarrassingly bad?


We have the draft and salary cap for that. The draw should be balanced. You're not getting the best eight teams in the league playing finals if the draw is unbalanced as fuck.

There's eight teams in finals in AFL btw.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> We have the draft and salary cap for that. The draw should be balanced. You're not getting the best eight teams in the league playing finals if the draw is unbalanced as fuck.
> 
> There's eight teams in finals in AFL btw.


If they were really the best 8 they'd do enough against the other 12 sides to get enough points to play finals.

I know there's 8, it just seems the same pool of 10 teams contest the finals on a rotating basis. i.e carlton alternate, 9thmond, north hanging around the fringe, adelaide :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That would make sense if ladder position within the top eight wasn't vital.

Not at all. St Kilda played in the 2009 and 2010 grand finals. West Coast were seen as premiership contenders. The Doggies finished in the top eight and even top four consistently for years. The only team that has been run shit enough to never make a run at finals is Melbourne.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The one issue I have with the draw is Sunday Night Games.

Fucking terrible idea imo.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Channel 7 don't think so and that's all that matters


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple HBK said:


> Channel 7 don't think so and that's all that matters


Are they channel 7 games or fox games?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mcguane officially a brisbane player


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hooker and Bellchambers in trouble after doing a runner and not paying for food. They pretended to be tradies to pick up girls. Apparently being a pair of overpaid footy players doesn't work for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Goodwood Saints FC
‏@goodysaints
Former Richmond star Shane Tuck has agreed to play with the Saints in 2014 We welcome Shane and family as new Saints#gosaints #yearofthekirk

FUUUCK OFF


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought it was St Kilda for a second. That would have been funnier.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Tom Boyd pick 1 in the draft.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

James Aish to Brisbane bama4


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

TAR said:


> James Aish to Brisbane bama4


That gives me a reason to go to their games. :

Happy with Zak Jones. Liked what I saw from him. Aliir Aliir is a great name.

Hawthorn actually took Dayle Garlett. :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

brisbane pulled off an absolute steal in aish. staggered he slipped to seven. luckily he'll be back in sa soon anyways.

matt crouch :hb


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Dont follow the young guys as much as I should. Is Christian Salem any good?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Stoked we got Hartung.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aish is going to come back to bite a lot of clubs as the classic seven slider.

:hb @ us getting some midfield grunt and a tall defender too. A Kolo at Geelong and a Kolo at Liverpool. :kolo1



Ali Dia said:


> Dont follow the young guys as much as I should. Is Christian Salem any good?


He's why you lot were willing to drop to nine, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Well then he better be good.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The problem with that is Melbourne's draft history is, well, questionable.

Not surprised Wellsy shocked everyone again. Lang was slated to go late twenties, but he only played seven games and finished second in the BF at the Falcons apparently. The leg break looks to have scared teams off. JKolo was meant to be going before Lang yet lasted to our last pick too, so that's a good pick up.

:lmao @ Hawthorn getting Dayle Garlett. I guess he'll fill the void left by Buddy. I'm sure some of the Hawks boys will be quick to tell him about the self reporting loophole.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if crouch mk 2 is as good as his brother then we've got the steal of the draft. 

amazed battersby didn't get picked up. there's going to be some bargains in the pre-season/rookie draft.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...ondi-competition/story-fn907478-1226767422658 :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

$10 saids he fucked Liz Kirkness afterwards..

With all the Bondi and Kings Cross pussy all over him I will be very surprised if his hamstring pulls up well for the entire year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Paige Cardona ‏@Paigeos_Hotpies 12m
Adelaide are going to get a gem tomorrow in James Battersby. Played league footy with Sturt all year. Robbed at the national draft. #canplay

:moyes1

if we pick up crouch and battersby in a season where we had no 1st or 2nd round picks (until we traded obviously) we've made out like bandits.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck off north melbourne. now we have to replace 3 key defensive spots. will be truly shocked if joel ever plays for north

picked up battersby :banderas. steal

geelong have picked up a gem in zac bates. rory laird mk 2.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

173 cm? I'm guessing that's why he wasn't drafted. Wells called him a mid rather than a defender, which the AFL website lists him as. He's probably too small to be a defender at AFL level.

Toohey is interesting. 197 cm, has played key forward, key back and mid, and was the Chargers B&F this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

laird is 173 cm and he's turned out fine. bates can take the small forward, he's brave and has pace. i could see him playing in the midfield, but back pocket/half back is his best position.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Small forwards at Geelong have to be able to play through the midfield, so that will probably be his role at VFL level.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dean bailey's been admitted to hospital with some sort of cancer in his chest

guy seriously cannot catch a break.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Found this today while job searching. Found this today, should apply :lol

http://www.seek.com.au/job/25632283


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

> "The Gold Coast SUNS are reviewing an incident between two players, Campbell Brown and Steven May, that took place in Los Angeles earlier this week following completion of a training camp in Arizona.
> 
> "The incident left May with a suspected fractured jaw which is expected to require surgery. No other players were involved.


Classic Campbell Brown :avb3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TAR said:


> Found this today while job searching. Found this today, should apply :lol
> 
> http://www.seek.com.au/job/25632283





> An ability to resolve internal and external enquiries.


i.e rape cases.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao true dat.

Gotta pay off dem lawyer fees


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

If none of the club wants to be at Seaford, why would I?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Jeff Gieschen is no longer the umpire boss :mark:

EDIT: also this article :lmao

http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-ne...yguard-not-campbell-brown-20131129-2yfsi.html


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nick Duigan has retired :jose

Campbell Brown sacked from the Gold Coast suns, now he can be a cross dresser for Channel 9 full-time. :kobe3


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Campbell Brown. What a dud. Sad Duigans body hasn't held up.


----------

